# Grexit.



## giorgiocan (28 Giugno 2015)

Chi se la sente di commentare?


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Chi se la sente di commentare?


Non è ancora finita. Certo che con questo tira e molla, chi sapeva prima degli annunci ha avuto modo di guadagnare parecchio in speculazione finanziaria. Ora pure il referendum in una settimana su questioni economiche che al 90% non capisce nessuno. A quel punto era meglio farlo prima sull' Europa, invece che allungare ancora i tempi e la festa sui mercati finanziari.


----------



## feather (28 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Chi se la sente di commentare?


Uscire da una organizzazione dalle spalle larghe per correre da soli, nell'assetto geopolitico del 2015 è un suicidio politico ed economico IMHO.
Semplicemente non si può più fare. Nel 1990 forse era ancora possibile, ora non più.

Se lo fanno finiranno ad essere una landa desolata che verrà comprata per un tozzo di pane dei cinesi, che, zitti zitti si stanno comprando mezza Africa, o dai russi.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Giugno 2015)

Condivido quello che scrive oggi Adriana Cerretelli qui

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/comm...-che-paghiamo-tutti-091458.shtml?uuid=ACorgNI


----------



## feather (28 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Condivido quello che scrive oggi Adriana Cerretelli qui
> 
> http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/comm...-che-paghiamo-tutti-091458.shtml?uuid=ACorgNI


Non condivido neanche una parola.


----------



## Eratò (28 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Chi se la sente di commentare?


Il referendum l'aveva gia proposto l'opposizione PRIMA del entrata nel euro 
ma era stato bocciato...Adesso si fa piu per guadagnare tempo in modo che si possa
prelevare il prevelabile e svuotare i conti correnti.E lo stanno gia facendo da mesi....


----------



## Fantastica (28 Giugno 2015)

*E mentre*

.. perdura l'embargo alla Russia per la questione Ucraina, ieri i Tedeschi hanno firmato un accordo storico con i Russi: il gas che perverrà in Europa taglierà fuori l'Ucraina. Se vorremo il riscaldamento in Italia, dovremo venire SEMPRE a patti con la Germania.

Tutto qui, ma ovviamente non se ne parla...

http://www.romanoprodi.it/strillo/i...rapporti-costruttivi-con-la-russia_11533.html


----------



## spleen (28 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. perdura l'embargo alla Russia per la questione Ucraina, ieri i Tedeschi hanno firmato un accordo storico con i Russi: il gas che perverrà in Europa taglierà fuori l'Ucraina. Se vorremo il riscaldamento in Italia, dovremo *venire SEMPRE a patti con la Germania.*
> 
> Tutto qui, ma ovviamente non se ne parla...
> 
> http://www.romanoprodi.it/strillo/i...rapporti-costruttivi-con-la-russia_11533.html


La Germania sta vincendo la seconda guerra mondiale.... 70 anni dopo.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La Germania sta vincendo la seconda guerra mondiale.... 70 anni dopo.


Quoto. E tra qualche tempo potrebbe esserle conveniente uscire lei dall'euro...


----------



## Eratò (28 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. perdura l'embargo alla Russia per la questione Ucraina, ieri i Tedeschi hanno firmato un accordo storico con i Russi: il gas che perverrà in Europa taglierà fuori l'Ucraina. Se vorremo il riscaldamento in Italia, dovremo venire SEMPRE a patti con la Germania.
> 
> Tutto qui, ma ovviamente non se ne parla...
> 
> http://www.romanoprodi.it/strillo/i...rapporti-costruttivi-con-la-russia_11533.html


Nessuno ti da niente per niente.E l'Ucraina sta pagando il prezzo del ricevere aiuti dal FMI..È così.
Ma almeno non parlassero dei principi sui quali si fonda la Comunità Europea (compreso Tsipras) perché suona una barzelletta per 
davvero...


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La Germania sta vincendo la seconda guerra mondiale.... 70 anni dopo.


Per la Germania fare l'Europa, è come sarebbe per l'Italia fare l'Africa. Manco vogliamo i profughi, figurati. Tutti a ciucciare le tette della Merkel, col cavolo che se lo fanno fare. Questi sono i principi votati per l'ingresso in area Euro. Avete cambiato idea? Arrivederci. I tedeschi non scherzano mai.


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto. E tra qualche tempo potrebbe esserle conveniente uscire lei dall'euro...


In venti anni la Germania ha fatto l'unione con l'est post muro di Berlino, quando noi in Italia dopo 50 anni abbiamo un sud che sembra Nord Africa e un nord che sembra sud Germania.


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. perdura l'embargo alla Russia per la questione Ucraina, ieri i Tedeschi hanno firmato un accordo storico con i Russi: il gas che perverrà in Europa taglierà fuori l'Ucraina. Se vorremo il riscaldamento in Italia, dovremo venire SEMPRE a patti con la Germania.
> 
> Tutto qui, ma ovviamente non se ne parla...
> 
> http://www.romanoprodi.it/strillo/i...rapporti-costruttivi-con-la-russia_11533.html


Meglio fare patti con i tedeschi che con i Russi.


----------



## Eratò (28 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Per la Germania fare l'Europa, è come sarebbe per l'Italia fare l'Africa. Manco vogliamo i profughi, figurati. Tutti a ciucciare le tette della Merkel, col cavolo che se lo fanno fare. Questi sono i principi votati per l'ingresso in area Euro. Avete cambiato idea? Arrivederci. I tedeschi non scherzano mai.


Caspiterina mi hai fatto ridere...mi son immaginata a Tsipras e Renzi  ciucciarsi le tette della Merkel:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (28 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> In venti anni la Germania ha fatto l'unione con l'est post muro di Berlino, quando noi in Italia dopo 50 anni abbiamo un sud che sembra Nord Africa e un nord che sembra sud Germania.


Bhe ....grazie al 53' e al 2003,anni in cui sono stati aiutati anche loro eh?


----------



## Fantastica (28 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bhe ....grazie al 53' e al 2003,anni in cui sono stati aiutati anche loro eh?


Già. E magari qualcuno che glielo ricordasse. Anzi: la Germania ha finito ORA di pagare il debito di guerra del '18... Si dessero 90 anni anche ai Greci.


----------



## Horny (28 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Per la Germania fare l'Europa, è come sarebbe per l'Italia fare l'Africa. Manco vogliamo i profughi, figurati. Tutti a ciucciare le tette della Merkel, col cavolo che se lo fanno fare. Questi sono i principi votati per l'ingresso in area Euro. Avete cambiato idea? Arrivederci. I tedeschi non scherzano mai.


esattamente.


----------



## Horny (28 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bhe ....grazie al 53' e al 2003,anni in cui sono stati aiutati anche loro eh?


Si. Però sull'Italia ha ragione.
l'unico motivo per cui l'Italia, per ora,
ha evitato il fallimento, e' che risulta ancora
troppo strategica per gli usa.


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Chi se la sente di commentare?



se si affama la gente non si va da nessuna parte, il prestito è diventato usura (ammesso che non sia già nato così)
un saluto a Loukanikos


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2015)

Ciao

è un tema estremamente complesso, se si vuole prendere anche o soprattutto il passato in considerazione. È vero che la Germania ha ricevuto non solo aiuto, ma anche un grande margine di autonomia per come gestire il tutto. Dopo la guerra il popolo greco ha chiesto una certa somma di risarcimento, che allora venne ritenuta troppo esagerata (se ricordo bene fu a Parigi ... ). Un costo riparatorio c'è stato ... poi nel '90 c'è stato quel patto "Zwei-plus-Vier" (non ho idea come si dice in italiano), dove anche la Grecia era d'accordo, che dopo ciò non potevano più seguire delle richieste di riparazione. Lasciando da parte tutte le richieste delle vittime ecc.  ... che perdurano fino ad oggi. 

È veramente difficile. Però, sinceramente, non credo che si possa aiutare più di tanto con dei soldi uno stato, che ha un apparato di istituzioni con un'alta corruzione ecc. Ed entrando in Europa più di trenta anni fa, questo era uno dei maggiori obiettivi che si voleva risolvere. E fino ad oggi non è accaduto un gran che a riguardo. 

Questo è uno degli aspetti che dà rabbia a tanti tedeschi. Una cosa però dimenticano i tedeschi: è vero che quando è avvenuta la riunificazione della Germania hanno avuto davanti una DDR corrotta fino al collo. La unione ha costato sangue e una filza di riforme, risparmi e ristrutturazioni che in parte ancora non sono conclusi. Ma la BDR era la parte funzionante e poteva investire ecc. ecc. nella DDR. Questo la Grecia non c'è l'ha. 

Non ho idea ... 


sienne


----------



## spleen (28 Giugno 2015)

Penso che il vero problema non sia il default della Grecia che a livello di pil europeo vale circa 1% del totale, il vero problema è che è stato smarrito lo spirito europeista che i nostri padri avevano costruito sulle macerie della seconda guerra mondiale. Mi spiace, che il governo greco non abbia fatto le riforme necessarie, mi spiace che la Germania non arrivi a capire (anzi faccia finta di non capire) che essere i primi della classe comporta anche fare da traino agli altri, grande potere = grande responsabilità (cit.) Mi spiace che in sostanza ogni paese europeo pensi alla sua politica locale, al meschino tornaconto. Mi spiace che le destre xenofobe e tutti i partiti anti europeisti sguazzino in questo marasma, mi spiace che questo ridotto e inconsistente orizzonte politico accomuni tutti al minimo comune denominatore e non al minimo comune multiplo. 
Mi ricordo di un asse franco tedesco e di una idea di europa diversa da queste istituzioni burocratiche e insufficienti, sogno ancora uno stato che parli con una politica estera unica, una classe dirigenziale in grado di farci intravedere e lottare per vantaggi e traguardi di ampio respiro.
Sogno.....


----------



## Fantastica (28 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso che il vero problema non sia il default della Grecia che a livello di pil europeo vale circa 1% del totale, il vero problema è che è stato smarrito lo spirito europeista che i nostri padri avevano costruito sulle macerie della seconda guerra mondiale. Mi spiace, che il governo greco non abbia fatto le riforme necessarie, mi spiace che la Germania non arrivi a capire (anzi faccia finta di non capire) che essere i primi della classe comporta anche fare da traino agli altri, grande potere = grande responsabilità (cit.) Mi spiace che in sostanza ogni paese europeo pensi alla sua politica locale, al meschino tornaconto. Mi spiace che le destre xenofobe e tutti i partiti anti europeisti sguazzino in questo marasma, mi spiace che questo ridotto e inconsistente orizzonte politico accomuni tutti al minimo comune denominatore e non al minimo comune multiplo.
> Mi ricordo di un asse franco tedesco e di una idea di europa diversa da queste istituzioni burocratiche e insufficienti, sogno ancora uno stato che parli con una politica estera unica, una classe dirigenziale in grado di farci intravedere e lottare per vantaggi e traguardi di ampio respiro.
> Sogno.....


Sottoscrivo ogni parola, con grande amarezza...


----------



## Eratò (28 Giugno 2015)

Le banche rimarranno chiuse per i prossimi 17 giorni,i soldi ai bancomat son finiti e i turisti se ne stanno andando..
È un disastro.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le banche rimarranno chiuse per i prossimi 17 giorni,i soldi ai bancomat son finiti e i turisti se ne stanno andando..
> È un disastro.


E' una catastrofe... terribile per chi la vive direttamente, desolante per chiunque abbia buon senso. 
Ti sono vicina.


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Chi se la sente di commentare?


un beta test.


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le banche rimarranno chiuse per i prossimi 17 giorni,i soldi ai bancomat son finiti e i turisti se ne stanno andando..
> È un disastro.


Terribile ed era tutto evitabile.

5 anni fa invece di pensare ai cittadini hanno pensato a far riprendere soldi alle banche e tedesche e francesi con tassi alti, mentre un Paese in difficolta' gravi si doveva aiutare con prestiti senza interessi e riforme logiche.

Invece di ridurre le pensioni basse gia' in essere avrebbero dovuto subito far partire una riforma Fornero piu' graduale ma seria.

HANNO prepensionamento   e continuano a prepensionamento  50enni.

A che cosa e' servita la Troika  ad Atene?

Perche' non cercano all'estero tutti i capitali esportati? 

Intanto a soffrire sono sempre i poveri.


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Terribile ed era tutto evitabile.
> 
> 5 anni fa invece di pensare ai cittadini hanno pensato a far riprendere soldi alle banche e tedesche e francesi con tassi alti, mentre un Paese in difficolta' gravi si doveva aiutare con prestiti senza interessi e riforme logiche.
> 
> ...


Si poteva evitare se Tsipras non avesse vinto le elezioni, con una campagna elettorale basata sull'antieuropeismo. Da noi quando siamo stati ad un passo dal default, con lo spread alle stelle, il presidente del consiglio incapace è stato letteralmente cacciato. La Grecia non era e non è nella situazione di dettare condizioni. L'arroganza non giustificata costa sempre cara. Comunque non conviene a nessuno la Grexit, quindi è probabile che dopo una settimana drammatica la vittoria del si al referendum porti all'accordo, con o senza Tsipras.


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Si poteva evitare se Tsipras non avesse vinto le elezioni, con una campagna elettorale basata sull'antieuropeismo. Da noi quando siamo stati ad un passo dal default, con lo spread alle stelle, il presidente del consiglio incapace è stato letteralmente cacciato. La Grecia non era e non è nella situazione di dettare condizioni. L'arroganza non giustificata costa sempre cara. Comunque non conviene a nessuno la Grexit, quindi è probabile che dopo una settimana drammatica la vittoria del si al referendum porti all'accordo, con o senza Tsipras.



FORSE non le avrebbe vinte se la gente non fosse ridotta alla fame.  proprio tutte le misure sbagliate prese da 5 anni a questa parte hanno prodotto questi risultati. 

Come non credo ai conti truccati delle Grecia per entrare nell'euro, non scherziamo, altrimenti sarebbe una vera pagliacciata, sapevano benissimo e gli stava bene ingrandire il numero id paesi aderenti.

Come pure noi dopo il 1992 non abbiamo attuato la riduzione del debito pubblico, anzi, sciambola.
Devono per forza salvare la Grecia per salvare tutti.  NON SAREBBE GENEROSITA' ma logica.


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> FORSE non le avrebbe vinte se la gente non fosse ridotta alla fame.  proprio tutte le misure sbagliate prese da 5 anni a questa parte hanno prodotto questi risultati.
> 
> Come non credo ai conti truccati delle Grecia per entrare nell'euro, non scherziamo, altrimenti sarebbe una vera pagliacciata, sapevano benissimo e gli stava bene ingrandire il numero id paesi aderenti.
> 
> ...


L'essere nell'Euro, in un periodo di anti europeismo diffuso, deve tornare ad essere visto come un privilegio. E la settimana che si apre, con referendum conclusivo, servirà proprio a questo. Se volete stare in Europa dovete rispettarne i parametri, se volete uscirne vi aspetta la Grecia.


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> L'essere nell'Euro, in un periodo di anti europeismo diffuso, deve tornare ad essere visto come un privilegio. E la settimana che si apre, con referendum conclusivo, servirà proprio a questo. Se volete stare in Europa dovete rispettarne i parametri, se volete uscirne vi aspetta la Grecia.



Peccato che dal,2002 non hanno mai fatto verifiche annuali e sistematiche su tutti i Paesi aderenti. Noi compresi. Che il ns debito pubblico sale sistematicamente e senza gli acquisti dei titoli pubblici dall'estero saremmo disperati. AVER PORTATO i tassi quasi a zero ha peggiorato la situazione perche' anche se risparmiano in interessi non trovano acquirenti privati, un giro tra banche e fondi di investimento.


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Peccato che dal,2002 non hanno mai fatto verifiche annuali e sistematiche su tutti i Paesi aderenti. Noi compresi. Che il ns debito pubblico sale sistematicamente e senza gli acquisti dei titoli pubblici dall'estero saremmo disperati. AVER PORTATO i tassi quasi a zero ha peggiorato la situazione perche' anche se risparmiano in interessi non trovano acquirenti privati, un giro tra banche e fondi di investimento.


Quando le economie sono messe a dura prova da crisi sistematiche, le più forti riescono a riprendersi (tipo Germania, USA), quelle meno forti incontrano maggiore difficoltà (tipo la Francia), quelle già indebolite da corruzione e politiche dissennate rischiano la morte (come Italia, Spagna), quelle già morenti ricevono il colpo di grazia. La medicina per queste ultime è il defibrillatore, ma se lo rifiutano c'è poco da fare.

Noi non siamo affatto messi bene, non ti credere. Stiamo migliorando, ma siamo a letto immobili e riusciamo a fatica a muovere gli occhi. Speriamo che la Grecia non esca davvero perché ne saremmo fortemente danneggiati, e rischieremmo di tornare nuovamente in coma.


----------



## Eratò (28 Giugno 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Peccato che dal,2002 non hanno mai fatto verifiche annuali e sistematiche su tutti i Paesi aderenti. Noi compresi. Che il ns debito pubblico sale sistematicamente e senza gli acquisti dei titoli pubblici dall'estero saremmo disperati. AVER PORTATO i tassi quasi a zero ha peggiorato la situazione perche' anche se risparmiano in interessi non trovano acquirenti privati, un giro tra banche e fondi di investimento.


Quoto:up:


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto:up:



COsa succedera' secondo te nelle prossime settimane in Grecia? Chi non ha contanti che fara'?  OLTRE AL rischio di tenerli in casa.

Non funzioneranno neppure i Pos perche' i commercianti non si fideranno a vendere e mettere i soldi in banca, chiusa.


----------



## feather (29 Giugno 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> FORSE non le avrebbe vinte se la gente non fosse ridotta alla fame.  proprio tutte le misure sbagliate prese da 5 anni a questa parte hanno prodotto questi risultati.
> 
> Come non credo ai conti truccati delle Grecia per entrare nell'euro, non scherziamo, altrimenti sarebbe una vera pagliacciata, sapevano benissimo e gli stava bene ingrandire il numero id paesi aderenti.
> 
> ...


Certo che lo sapevano, e gli stava bene così. Han chiuso tutti e due gli occhi e fatto finta di crederci perché gli faceva comodo così. E faceva comodo anche alla Grecia.
Ma non ho capito perché ora la Germania o altri paesi dovrebbero tirar fuori i soldi per salvare la Grecia, o l'Italia. Non ne vedo la convenienza. Ne strategica (oddio, limitata), ne, tanto meno, economica.

E poi a ognuno le proprie responsabilità, se la Grecia ora va in vacca non è perché la Merkel è malvagia, è perché han fatto politiche da peracottai, tanto come gli italiani.
E ora che è arrivato il conto, non ho capito perché lo dovrebbero pagare altri.


----------



## Eratò (29 Giugno 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> COsa succedera' secondo te nelle prossime settimane in Grecia? Chi non ha contanti che fara'?  OLTRE AL rischio di tenerli in casa.
> 
> Non funzioneranno neppure i Pos perche' i commercianti non si fideranno a vendere e mettere i soldi in banca, chiusa.


Non avere contanti vuol dire mercato morto..Chi aveva bollette e tasse da pagare non le paghera e l'unica soluzione saranno i 60 euro al giorno.Ci saranno delle manifestazioni violente.Le scelte son 2 : o torniamo alla dracma ,2 -3 anni di tempo e l'economia riprenderà a girare con aumento del turismo ma i greci i viaggi se li dovranno sognare o se rimaniamo nel euro dobbiamo accettare dimezzamento delle pensioni e dei salari....In entrambi i casi non se ne esce senza sofferenza.Poi anche se riprendessero a negoziare ,poiché i greci hanno ritirato un miliardo al giorno,le condizioni sono cambiate e quindi un eventuale accordo cambierebbe giorno per giorno...

P.S : hanno deciso il controllo dei capitali al dogana.Se entri nel paese con 2000 euro e te ne esci con 3000,le 1000 euro in piu te le sequestrano.


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La Germania sta vincendo la seconda guerra mondiale.... 70 anni dopo.


La Germania all'inizio vince sempre tutte le guerre... e poi le perde tutte ai supplementari. Capiterà anche stavolta.


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> La Germania all'inizio vince sempre tutte le guerre... e poi le perde tutte ai supplementari. Capiterà anche stavolta.



Ciao

non c'è nulla da vincere in una tale situazione ... 
Ma bisogna pur capire, che la solidarietà non può essere a via unica. 
Troveranno, per forza di cose, un compromesso. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non c'è nulla da vincere in una tale situazione ...
> Ma bisogna pur capire, che la solidarietà non può essere a via unica.
> ...


chissà, sicuramente c'è tanto da perdere... ad ogni modo mi pare corretto permettere alla gente di decidere del proprio futuro, quale esso sia. Se sceglieranno l'accordo bene, se invece vorranno uscire e tornare alla dracma, amen. Nell'immediato piangeranno, ma una moneta debole e svalutata per un paese la cui economia si basa essenzialmente sul turismo, alla lunga potrebbe non essere il male peggiore.


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> chissà, sicuramente c'è tanto da perdere... ad ogni modo mi pare corretto permettere alla gente di decidere del proprio futuro, quale esso sia. Se sceglieranno l'accordo bene, se invece vorranno uscire e tornare alla dracma, amen. Nell'immediato piangeranno, ma una moneta debole e svalutata per un paese la cui economia si basa essenzialmente sul turismo, alla lunga potrebbe non essere il male peggiore.



Ciao

è ben possibile. 
Ma una cosa rimane comunque, che devono cambiare politica. 
Hanno vissuto sopra le loro possibilità per anni ... accompagnato il tutto da una forte corruzione. 
È sin dall'inizio, '81, che ricevono sostegni dal fondo di ristrutturazione ... 



sienne


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è ben possibile.
> Ma una cosa rimane comunque, che devono cambiare politica.
> ...


mi ricorda qualcuno...  comunque si, in ogni caso dovranno cambiare politica, a prescindere dal risultato di domenica prossima.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2015)

http://www.francocardini.net/minimacardiniana/2015/MC 81.pdf

IL MITO DELLA CIVILTA’ GRECA. QUANTO VALE UN MITO FONDATORE?
Che la civiltà dell’Occidente moderno sia fondata sul primato della finanza e
dell’economia, ormai lo sappiamo tutti: anche i più ingenui tra noi. Tutto si fa per i soldi,
nulla si muove senza danaro. Non è una legge naturale: sono esistiti tempi e civiltà nei
quali vigevano altri valori. Ma la nostra è questa: ce la siamo scelta e costruita. Semmai, si
può riflettere adesso – anzi, dovremmo seriamente farlo – su che cosa sia divenuto
realmente e concretamente il danaro adesso che non è ormai più ancorato rigorosamente
a una unità di misura obiettivamente valutabile – com’era un tempo l’oro -, adesso che in
molti paesi la circolazione del contante viene addirittura limitata per legge e la valuta
rischia sempre di più di divenire un valore virtuale, un numero. Certo svegliarsi una
mattina ed accorgersi che il nostro mondo riposta sui pilastri del Nulla sarebbe quel che
una civiltà nihilista come la nostra logicamente merita. Ma non di questo vogliamo ora
parlare.
Per soldi, ci stiamo giocando e forse perdendo la Grecia. Non è poi un gran male?
Che cosa significa in fondo questo staterello egeo-balcanico nato a metà dell’Ottocento
dalla frana del sultanato ottomano, affidato alla dinastia bavarese dei Wittelsbach, poi
avventurosamente divenuto repubblica e sempre sviluppatosi zoppicando con
un’economia basata soprattutto sul turismo e sul reddito di una banda pletorica di statali
svogliati?
Il fatto è che quel piccolo paese aveva un grande orgoglio, e siamo stati noi
europei a darglielo. Per quel paese sono andati a combattere e magari a morire dei geni
europei come lord Byron. Certo, quel miscuglio di genti levantine che lo popola ha poco a
che fare con achei, con dori, con attici, con peloponnesiaci e via discorrendo. Ma è il
paese dove si va per ammirare il Partenone e le rovine del santuario di Delfi, il paese di
Omero e di Saffo, di Argo e di Micene, di Platone e di Aristotele.
L’Europa moderna non ha un bel niente a che fare, storicamente e obiettivamente,
con l’antica Grecia. Forse ha a che fare con l’eredità romana, che a sua volta aveva
metabolizzato l’eredità 
_ellenistica _(attenzione! Non quella puramente _ellenica_: il che vuol
dire che c’era un bel po’ dell’Oriente immessovi dall’avventura di Alessandro Magno e dai
suoi esiti): ma della Grecia noi occidentali ci eravamo scordati al punto che, nel medioevo,
il greco non veniva più letto e le opere dei greci antichi le abbiamo ricevute tradotte nel XIIXIII
secolo dagli arabi attraverso la Spagna. La gente del medioevo, gli antichi greci, li
aveva anche antipatici: 
_Iliade _e _Odissea _le erano note solo attraverso epitomi latine e
semmai franchi e germani – come del resto i romani stessi – si sentivano legati ai troiani.
Ma poi vennero l’umanesimo e il Rinascimento; e quindi, un paio di secoli dopo,
l’Illuminismo e il Neoclassicismo, e poi la grande cultura filologica classica soprattutto
tedesca dell’Ottocento. L’arte, la poesia, la filosofia, perfino la musica, tutto fu ripensato e
ricostruito sulle basi di un’antichità greca metabolizzata, ripensata, trasformata. Se il
medioevo aveva sì letto Platone e Aristotele ma a modo suo, rimpastandolo di
cristianesimo, si fece di tutto per tornare alle pure fonti del sapere ellenico. Dopo di che,
con un abilissimo gioco di prestigio, si rovesciò la frittata: e quella cultura greca antica che
avevamo ricostruito (con tutte le mistificazioni del caso) e della quale ci eravamo
unilateralmente figli ed eredi diventò, nella nostra coscienza, la nostra vera origine.
C’inventammo quel nobilissimo albero genealogico: ci costruimmo una madre nobilissima
e ci comportassimo come se davvero fossimo stati suoi figli.
Un mito fondatore. Una grossa mistificazione. Ma perdinci, se ci abbiamo creduto: è
dal Quattrocento dei neoplatonici fiorentini al Settecento di Goethe e di Winkelmann
all’Ottocento di Foscolo e di Leopardi che ci crediamo. Ci hanno creduto soprattutto i
tedeschi: andatela a vedere, la loro Grecia, nella 
_Museeninsel _di Berlino e nel Walhalla di
von Klenze. Sentitela pulsare, nei versi dell’
_Iperion _e nelle note della Sesta Sinfonia di
18
Beethoven. Non è vero che l’Ellade è la nostra madre, ce lo siamo inventato questo mito
fondatore. Ma ci abbiamo creduto generazione dietro generazione, banco di liceo su
banco di liceo, leggendo caratteri greci minuscoli alla bizantina e pensando che fossero
quelli classici del tempo di Pericle, ammirando colonne ed archi ripensati da architetti
toscani e sassoni eppure credendoli dorici e corinzi.
Ma la Grecia non paga. E’ un piccolo paese popolato da piccola gente ignorante
che ha sfruttato per anni il proprio apparato statale e che è vissuta vendendo ricordi sul
Partenone e ammannendo 
_gyros _sbruciacchiato e _retzina _che sapeva di detersivo a
incauti turisti. Un piccolo paese di gente spiantata. E allora sì, buttiamola pure a mare.
Senza nessuna gratitudine per quel che senza saperlo e senza volerlo i loro padri, che
non sono nemmeno i loro padri veri, ci hanno regalato.
Ulisse e Medea, Platone e Aristotele, Eschilo e Policleto, il Partenone e Delfi.
Paccottiglia, roba di scuola. Ma non erano questi i fondamenti universali sui quali riposava
la nostra civiltà universale, superiore a tutte le altre? Sì, va bene: ma i conti debbono
tornare, i numeri debbono quadrare, questo danaro che non ha più copertura aurea
impera nei 
_files _della Banca Centrale Europea e senza la garanzia di quella cosa
concretamente parlando inesistente non c’è nulla che valga, né religione, né eroismo, né
poesia, né civiltà.
A questo siamo ridotti, 
_meine liebe Frau Merkel. _Ma stasera, se ci passa in auto
dalla cancelleria andando a casa, dia un’occhiata alla Porta di Brandeburgo e pensi a che
cosa significano quegli archi e quelle statue, da dove provengono, a che cosa alludono. E
ripensi magari a quel che ha detto una volta Ezra Pound: se qualcuno non è capace di
difendere le proprie idee, i casi sono due: o le sue idee non valgono nulla, o non vale nulla
lui.
Che cos’è l’Europa, Frau Merkel? Che cos’è la tradizione europea che ci siamo
illusi fondasse le sue radici sull’antica Ellade? Nulla, se non ce la sentiamo di far qualche
sacrificio per tenere con noi la sua sgraziata nipotina, la Grecia fallita e in bancarotta. Non
sarà che, in fondo, siamo noi a non valere un accidente?
Franco Cardini


----------



## Eratò (29 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.francocardini.net/minimacardiniana/2015/MC 81.pdf
> 
> IL MITO DELLA CIVILTA’ GRECA. QUANTO VALE UN MITO FONDATORE?
> Che la civiltà dell’Occidente moderno sia fondata sul primato della finanza e
> ...


Mi hai commossa per davvero...sembrero pure una stupida melodrammatica in preda a un inutile orgoglio nazionale (che per moltissimi non ha motivo di esserci) ma dopo tutto quello che leggo e sento anche qui (perfino dal più ignorante degli ignoranti che a malapena sa perfino dove si trova la Grecia) questo pensiero mi ha commossa...Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi hai commossa per davvero...sembrero pure una stupida melodrammatica in preda a un inutile orgoglio nazionale (che per moltissimi non ha motivo di esserci) ma dopo tutto quello che leggo e sento anche qui (perfino dal più ignorante degli ignoranti che a malapena sa perfino dove si trova la Grecia) questo pensiero mi ha commossa...Grazie.


L'importante è che l'abbia capito tu.
Temevo che qualcuno capisse solo "gli ignoranti" fuori contesto.


----------



## ivanl (29 Giugno 2015)

Troveranno a breve un modo per salvare capra (greca) e cavoli (di Bruxelles)


----------



## Fantastica (29 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'importante è che l'abbia capito tu.
> Temevo che qualcuno capisse solo "gli ignoranti" fuori contesto.


Però potevi fare l'anteprima. Cardini sparato negli occhi alla mia età è faticoso.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Però potevi fare l'anteprima. Cardini sparato negli occhi alla mia età è faticoso.


Se segui il link sono 18 pagine.


----------



## Eratò (29 Giugno 2015)

Cm sto seguendo le notizie sulla TV greca e mi rendo conto che tante notizie lette on-line sui giornali esteri sono "addolcite" e parziali....


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cm sto seguendo le notizie sulla TV greca e mi rendo conto che tante notizie lette on-line sui giornali esteri sono "addolcite" e parziali....


Ci fai qualche esempio?


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ci fai qualche esempio?


Le pensioni ad esempio....la verità è che il massimo che potranno prelevare
i pensionati presso alcune filiali aperte apposta per loro saranno di 240 euro e non per 
intero e se hanno già prelevato i 60 euro giornalieri questi verranno anche detratti dai 240 euro...quindi se per 2 
giorni di seguito hanno prelevato 120 euro,quello che gli rimane son 120 euro...


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Giugno 2015)

Ho appena letto che il referendum di cui tanto si sta parlando come extrema ratio per sperare ancora consentirà ai greci di esprimersi sulle condizioni ricevute da Bruxelles il mese scorso, e non sull'ultima versione dell'accordo (quell'ultimo tentativo di Juncker di un paio di giorni fa), che parrebbe sensibilmente meno gravosa per la Grecia. Insomma, sembrerebbe una baracconata. E che insomma qualcuno abbia già "deciso" (da chissà quando, a questo punto) che la Grecia debba uscire. 

Io dico Putin.

PS - Ovviamente faccio fantapolitica.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho appena letto che il referendum di cui tanto si sta parlando come extrema ratio per sperare ancora consentirà ai greci di esprimersi sulle condizioni ricevute da Bruxelles il mese scorso, e non sull'ultima versione dell'accordo (quell'ultimo tentativo di Juncker di un paio di giorni fa), che parrebbe sensibilmente meno gravosa per la Grecia. Insomma, sembrerebbe una baracconata. E che insomma qualcuno abbia già "deciso" (da chissà quando, a questo punto) che la Grecia debba uscire.
> 
> Io dico* Putin*.
> 
> PS - Ovviamente faccio fantapolitica.


...tra l'altro si sta riacutizzando la crisi con l'Ucraina.... io la vedo male


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho appena letto che il referendum di cui tanto si sta parlando come extrema ratio per sperare ancora consentirà ai greci di esprimersi sulle condizioni ricevute da Bruxelles il mese scorso, e non sull'ultima versione dell'accordo (quell'ultimo tentativo di Juncker di un paio di giorni fa), che parrebbe sensibilmente meno gravosa per la Grecia. Insomma, sembrerebbe una baracconata. E che insomma qualcuno abbia già "deciso" (da chissà quando, a questo punto) che la Grecia debba uscire.
> 
> Io dico Putin.
> 
> PS - Ovviamente faccio fantapolitica.


Alla lunga significherebbe la Grecia fuori dalla Nato... non penso che chi comanda lo permetterà mai.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho appena letto che il referendum di cui tanto si sta parlando come extrema ratio per sperare ancora consentirà ai greci di esprimersi sulle condizioni ricevute da Bruxelles il mese scorso, e non sull'ultima versione dell'accordo (quell'ultimo tentativo di Juncker di un paio di giorni fa), che parrebbe sensibilmente meno gravosa per la Grecia. Insomma, sembrerebbe una baracconata. E che insomma qualcuno abbia già "deciso" (da chissà quando, a questo punto) che la Grecia debba uscire.
> 
> Io dico Putin.
> 
> PS - Ovviamente faccio fantapolitica.



bè ma se la Grecia esce e nessuno le venderà più gas e petrolio, farà accordi con Putin (ammesso che non li abbia già fatti)


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> bè ma se la Grecia esce e nessuno le venderà più gas e petrolio, farà accordi con Putin (ammesso che non li abbia già fatti)


però i greci stanno seduti su enormi giacimenti, ci vogliono solo soldi e tecnologia per sfruttarli.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> però i greci stanno seduti su enormi giacimenti, ci vogliono solo soldi e tecnologia per sfruttarli.



invadiamo la Grecia!


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho appena letto che il referendum di cui tanto si sta parlando come extrema ratio per sperare ancora consentirà ai greci di esprimersi sulle condizioni ricevute da Bruxelles il mese scorso, e non sull'ultima versione dell'accordo (quell'ultimo tentativo di Juncker di un paio di giorni fa), che parrebbe sensibilmente meno gravosa per la Grecia. Insomma, sembrerebbe una baracconata. E che insomma qualcuno abbia già "deciso" (da chissà quando, a questo punto) che la Grecia debba uscire.
> 
> Io dico Putin.
> 
> PS - Ovviamente faccio fantapolitica.


Il referendum l'ha imposto Tsipras per lavarsi le mani,pensando di uscirne pulito...
Ha problemi interni nel governo di cui fanno parte anche elementi della sinistra radicale Anti europei 
per eccellenza...L'hanno minacciato che se concordasse con firmasse le condizioni della Troika,se ne andrebbero
dal governo....In queste ore le domande che si fanno i greci sono tantissime e l'incertezza è l'unica certezza...le notizie cambiano da secondo a secondo e non Oi sa a chi credere...Caos totale.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> invadiamo la Grecia!


mi sa che qualcuno ci precederà


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

Fatto sta che come la metti e come la giri siamo forttuti....Pur che dovessimo tornare alla dracma va a finire che non avremmo
nemmeno i soldi per stamparla...Se rimaniamo nel euro pensioni e salari verranno almeno dimezzati...È un emergenza perché perfino i
farmaci non sono assicurati.Le compagnie farmaceutiche hanno smesso di fornire i grossisti greci,in mancanza di contanti...Nelle farmacie chiedono contanti per pagare i grossisti e fra poco finirà l'approvvigionamento di farmaci...Nei supermercati uguale...


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fatto sta che come la metti e come la giri siamo forttuti....Pur che dovessimo tornare alla dracma va a finire che non avremmo
> nemmeno i soldi per stamparla...Se rimaniamo nel euro pensioni e salari verranno almeno dimezzati...È un emergenza perché perfino i
> farmaci non sono assicurati.Le compagnie farmaceutiche hanno smesso di fornire i grossisti greci,in mancanza di contanti...Nelle farmacie chiedono contanti per pagare i grossisti e fra poco finirà l'approvvigionamento di farmaci...Nei supermercati uguale...


ma da ignorante in economia... una moneta debole come la dracma per un paese che vive soprattutto di turismo alla lunga non sarebbe conveniente?


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma da ignorante in economia... una moneta debole come la dracma per un paese che vive soprattutto di turismo alla lunga non sarebbe conveniente?


insomma, perché per per tutto ciò che importi una moneta debole implica spesa doppia.

sinceramente non so quanto la Grecia sia esportatore o importatore..


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma da ignorante in economia... una moneta debole come la dracma per un paese che vive soprattutto di turismo alla lunga non sarebbe conveniente?


Fino ad un certo punto....metti conto che in Grecia di importazioni si fanno tantissime,Italia e Germania soprattutto...
Nessuno vorrebbe la dracma da un lato e anche se così non fosse i greci non se le potrebbero più neanche permettere,nei supermercati ci sarebbero scene da Argentina.Per non parlare 
dell'inflazione che aumenterebbe alle stelle...Poi dopo la battosta i greci neanche si fiderebbero più di versare i loro soldi in banca...Non è detto poi che nel periodo successivo si troverebbe un equilibrio....Ci sarebbe instabilità anche politica come sta cominciando a trasparire anche adesso...Ci vorrebbero almeno 15 anni per tornare a riprendersi e non è nemmeno detto...


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fino ad un certo punto....metti conto che in Grecia di importazioni si fanno tantissime,Italia e Germania soprattutto...
> Nessuno vorrebbe la dracma da un lato e anche se così non fosse i greci non se le potrebbero più neanche permettere,nei supermercati ci sarebbero scene da Argentina.Per non parlare
> dell'inflazione che aumenterebbe alle stelle...Poi dopo la battosta i greci neanche si fiderebbero più di versare i loro soldi in banca...Non è detto poi che nel periodo successivo si troverebbe un equilibrio....Ci sarebbe instabilità anche politica come sta cominciando a trasparire anche adesso...Ci vorrebbero almeno 15 anni per tornare a riprendersi e non è nemmeno detto...


direi che e' meglio qualche sacrificio economico per restare,  allora. speriamo che i greci lo capiscano e mandino via qual gran paraculo


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> insomma, perché per per tutto ciò che importi una moneta debole implica spesa doppia.
> 
> sinceramente non so quanto la Grecia sia esportatore o importatore..


a quel che leggo potrebbe diventare esportatrice di energia, visti i giacimenti tutti da sfruttare... non so, leggo pure che la situazione interna ormai è disastrosa da  tempo, e a questi la UE e il FMI vogliono imporre altri sacrifici. Vorrei capire quali, visto che le pensioni sono ormai alla fame e mancano pure le medicine negli ospedali.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> *a quel che leggo potrebbe diventare esportatore di energia,* visti i giacimenti tutti da sfruttare... non so, leggo pure che la situazione interna ormai è disastrosa da  tempo, e a questi la UE e il FMI vogliono imporre altri sacrifici. Vorrei capire quali vi,sto che le pensioni sono ormai alla fame e mancano pure le medicine negli ospedali.


non glielo consentiranno mai


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non glielo consentiranno mai


beh dipende dagli accordi che farà... i capitali per procedere li potrebbe pure ottenere, fuori dall'UE.


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> a quel che leggo potrebbe diventare esportatrice di energia, visti i giacimenti tutti da sfruttare... non so, leggo pure che la situazione interna ormai è disastrosa da  tempo, e a questi la UE e il FMI vogliono imporre altri sacrifici. Vorrei capire quali, visto che le pensioni sono ormai alla fame e mancano pure le medicine negli ospedali.


Per quanto riguarda i giacimenti la è un altra battaglia in quanto la Turchia proclama che alcuni giacimenti sono suoi...E questo non da poco ma da anni.Cosi come proclama e pretende il possesso di alcune isolette greche....Sono troppe le questioni irrisolte.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda i giacimenti la è un altra battaglia in quanto la Turchia proclama che alcuni giacimenti sono suoi...E questo non da poco ma da anni.Cosi come proclama e pretende il possesso di alcune isolette greche....Sono troppe le questioni irrisolte.


Erdogan bastardo!


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> insomma, perché per per tutto ciò che importi una moneta debole implica spesa doppia.
> 
> sinceramente non so quanto la Grecia sia esportatore o importatore..


La Grecia è soprattutto importatrice.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La Grecia è soprattutto importatrice.


...quindi tornare alla dracma non è una scelta conveniente..perchè il guadagno che ricavereste dal turismo sarebbe surclassato dalle spese ingenti per l'importazione...giusto più o meno?


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La Grecia è soprattutto importatrice.


pare che la UE abbia presentato poco fa un piano che parrebbe accettare quasi tutte le ultime richieste greche.


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Erdogan bastardo!


Ma mica solo Erdogan....sono decenni che va avanti questa storia è da parte anche di 
altri paesi.Negli anni 90 erano saltate fuori vere e proprie cartine in cui il nord Epiro veniva 
rappresentato come parte del Albania,la Macedonia come parte dei Fyrom,tutta la Thracia come parte della Turchia
per via delle minoranze musulmane....Ma mi rendo conto che tutto questo lo sapevano solo i greci.....


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...quindi tornare alla dracma non è una scelta conveniente..perchè il guadagno che ricavereste dal turismo sarebbe surclassato dalle spese ingenti per l'importazione...giusto più o meno?


Esatto.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma mica solo Erdogan....sono decenni che va avanti questa storia è da parte anche di
> altri paesi.Negli anni 90 erano saltate fuori vere e proprie cartine in cui il nord Epiro veniva
> rappresentato come parte del Albania,la Macedonia come parte dei Fyrom,tutta la Thracia come parte della Turchia
> *per via delle minoranze musulmane.*...Ma mi rendo conto che tutto questo lo sapevano solo i greci.....



strano!


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> strano!


La presenza delle minoranze musulmane nel nord della Grecia viene ben manipolata dai governi turchi 
da sempre....


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La presenza delle minoranze musulmane nel nord della Grecia viene ben manipolata dai governi turchi
> da sempre....


sì saranno anche manipolati tuttavia ormai secondo me la religione musulmana ha perso credibilità (che detto di una religione in generale fa un po' ridere), troppi casini, troppe brutture dappertutto...ha peggiorato il mondo (non che ce ne fosse bisogno...)


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì saranno anche manipolati tuttavia ormai secondo me la religione musulmana ha perso credibilità (che detto di una religione in generale fa un po' ridere), troppi casini, troppe brutture dappertutto...ha peggiorato il mondo (non che ce ne fosse bisogno...)



beh in nome della "religione" abbiamo fatto le crociate, ucciso, saccheggiato, stuprato, bruciato, depredato, dato fuoco alle donne perché streghe, inquisito, rubato e chi più ne ha più ne metta... quindi direi che il problema non è questa piuttosto che quella religione, ma le storture di base......


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Pantera*

Daje Salvini....!:up:


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> beh in nome della "religione" abbiamo fatto le crociate, ucciso, saccheggiato, stuprato, bruciato, depredato, dato fuoco alle donne perché streghe, inquisito, rubato e chi più ne ha più ne metta... quindi direi che il problema non è questa piuttosto che quella religione, ma le storture di base......



sì certo, il corano è SEMPRE frainteso e male interpretato, che stranezza!:singleeye:
ci sarebbe da ridere, ma visto i risultati non mi pare il caso


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, il corano è SEMPRE frainteso e male interpretato, che stranezza!:singleeye:
> ci sarebbe da ridere, ma visto i risultati non mi pare il caso


veramente intendevo tutta un'altra cosa, ma l'ultima cosa che mi va di fare è lanciarmi in una discussione su temi religiosi  che già mi sto incastrando su Twitter


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daje Salvini....!:up:


ma de che, ma quello cantava "lavali col fuoco" e "roma ladrona" , poi scende a Roma e a Napoli a chiedere voti??

ma pe me sai dove può andare, sì?


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, il corano è SEMPRE frainteso e male interpretato, che stranezza!:singleeye:
> ci sarebbe da ridere, ma visto i risultati non mi pare il caso


Non ha scritto che è stato male interpretato, ha scritto che la Bibbia è uguale.

Non sputtaniamo il topic, vero?


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daje Salvini....!:up:


ma dai, ormai sono indifendibili...poi che religione tetra, e povere donne
boh io non li capisco proprio, grande civiltà, hanno inventato lo zero, sticazzi, e poi... boh? amen


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ma de che, ma quello cantava "lavali col fuoco" e "roma ladrona" , poi scende a Roma e a Napoli a chiedere voti??
> 
> ma pe me sai dove può andare, sì?



Mi spice salvini tutta la vita....errori di gioventù


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ha scritto che è stato male interpretato, ha scritto che la Bibbia è uguale.
> 
> Non sputtaniamo il topic, vero?



esatto giorgio :up: mi hai capita al volo sia su quello che intendevo sia sul "meglio evitare"...

meno male perché a volte mi chiedo se non sono più in grado di esprimermi in italiano  a forza di lavorare in inglese :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto giorgio :up: mi hai capita al volo sia su quello che intendevo sia sul "meglio evitare"...
> 
> meno male perché a volte mi chiedo se non sono più in grado di esprimermi in italiano  a forza di lavorare in inglese :rotfl:


Ti ho capita anch'io Anche perché se ad alcuni cristiani fanatici(cattolici ed ortodossi) venisse data un arma chissà di cosa sarebbero capaci..


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma dai, ormai sono indifendibili...poi che religione tetra, e povere donne
> boh io non li capisco proprio, grande civiltà, hanno inventato lo zero, sticazzi, e poi... boh? amen



veneto libero,terroni merda....:rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> veneto libero,terroni merda....:rotfl:



guarda che in piemonte i veneti sono chiamati rascon, o anche terroni del nord
il mio compagno è di origine veneta, con 1/4 di sangue dell'est


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti ho capita anch'io Anche perché se ad alcuni cristiani fanatici(cattolici ed ortodossi) venisse data un arma chissà di cosa sarebbero capaci..


l'abbiamo già fatto Eratò  la caccia alle streghe e le crociate sono "roba nostra"...

l'estremismo ed il fanatismo sono sempre pericolosi. vi faccio questo esempio: su fb sta girando la possibilità di mettere l'immagine del profilo arcobalenosa, per sostegno all'orgoglio LGBT. Io l'ho fatto.

una mia cara amica cristiana evangelica osservante e praticante non mi parla quasi più.


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> guarda che in piemonte i veneti sono chiamati rascon, o anche terroni del nord
> il mio compagno è di origine veneta, con 1/4 di sangue dell'est



Io sono anche croato.....siete tutti terroni...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> guarda che in piemonte i veneti sono chiamati rascon, o anche terroni del nord
> il mio compagno è di origine veneta, con 1/4 di sangue dell'est


Che i veneti siano i terroni del nord si dice pure qui, che siamo a sud rispetto a loro...


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono anche croato.....siete tutti terroni...:rotfl:



ma infatti tutti sono terroni per qualcun'altro
a parte i pinguini


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dai, ormai sono indifendibili...poi che religione tetra, e povere donne
> boh io non li capisco proprio, grande civiltà, hanno inventato lo zero, sticazzi, e poi... boh? amen



quoto.
anche l'altro post sul corano costantemente male interpretato. 

ma salvini proprio no, e non solo per la questione nord-sud.
salvini è un parassita come gli altri, uno che sta sulle spalle nostre da quando era ventenne, che non ha mai lavorato un giorno nella sua vita.

il problema è proprio essere fra l'incudine e il martello.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> l'abbiamo già fatto Eratò  la caccia alle streghe e le crociate sono "roba nostra"...
> 
> l'estremismo ed il fanatismo sono sempre pericolosi. vi faccio questo esempio: su fb sta girando la possibilità di mettere l'immagine del profilo arcobalenosa, per sostegno all'orgoglio LGBT. Io l'ho fatto.
> 
> una mia cara amica cristiana evangelica osservante e praticante non mi parla quasi più.


Il consiglio rimane quello di aprire un nuovo thread, se l'argomento deve deviare e se ritenete interessante la deriva. Ma abbiamo già dato su quel fronte!


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> l'abbiamo già fatto Eratò  la caccia alle streghe e le crociate sono "roba nostra"...
> 
> l'estremismo ed il fanatismo sono sempre pericolosi. vi faccio questo esempio: su fb sta girando la possibilità di mettere l'immagine del profilo arcobalenosa, per sostegno all'orgoglio LGBT. Io l'ho fatto.
> 
> una mia cara amica cristiana evangelica osservante e praticante non mi parla quasi più.


Lo so.E per i fanatici certe battaglie non finiscono mai....E il dialogo non c'è.Chiusi come ricci alla prima contraddizione.Vale per tutti.


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Daly*



Dalida ha detto:


> quoto.
> anche l'altro post sul corano costantemente male interpretato.
> 
> ma salvini proprio no, e non solo per la questione nord-sud.
> ...


Il meno peggio....


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il meno peggio....


staremo proprio a vedere 

se vince, l'aspetto eh? me metto fuori a First Valley a vedè lui che arriva co le ruspe :up:


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il meno peggio....



no oscuro, proprio no.
salvini è uno dei peggiori, un fraccomodo del cazzo che ha pasteggiato tipo 15 anni in università senza laurearsi e senza fare mai niente che non sia prendere soldi dallo stato, quindi da noi.
io non mi fido di uno che non ha mai fatto niente nella sua vita e in genere questi leghisti per quanto mi riguarda sono degli stronzi e basta.
non lo voglio come amministratore e non lo voterò mai.
sulla questione islam sta cavalcando l'onda pure lui, sai cosa gliene frega.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no oscuro, proprio no.
> salvini è uno dei peggiori, un fraccomodo del cazzo che ha pasteggiato tipo 15 anni in università senza laurearsi e senza fare mai niente che non sia prendere soldi dallo stato, quindi da noi.
> io non mi fido di uno che non ha mai fatto niente nella sua vita *e in genere questi leghisti per quanto mi riguarda sono degli stronzi e basta.
> non lo voglio come amministratore e non lo voterò mai.
> sulla questione islam sta cavalcando l'onda pure lui, sai cosa gliene frega.*


quotone :quoto:


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Ok*



Dalida ha detto:


> no oscuro, proprio no.
> salvini è uno dei peggiori, un fraccomodo del cazzo che ha pasteggiato tipo 15 anni in università senza laurearsi e senza fare mai niente che non sia prendere soldi dallo stato, quindi da noi.
> io non mi fido di uno che non ha mai fatto niente nella sua vita e in genere questi leghisti per quanto mi riguarda sono degli stronzi e basta.
> non lo voglio come amministratore e non lo voterò mai.
> sulla questione islam sta cavalcando l'onda pure lui, sai cosa gliene frega.


Ok,e dimmi è meglio sto coglione di renzi?il berlusca?ma ti rendi conto di come stiamo precipitando?anche l'india ci sta prendendo a calci in culo...


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,e dimmi è meglio sto coglione di renzi?il berlusca?ma ti rendi conto di come stiamo precipitando?anche l'india ci sta prendendo a calci in culo...


te l'ho detto, siamo fra l'incudine e il martello.
nessuno è meglio, purtroppo.
ciò non toglie che salvini non lo voterei mai, poiché proprio non mi fiderei mai di lui per il governo dell'italia.
dai, è uno che pensa da sempre solo ai cazzi suoi.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no oscuro, proprio no.
> salvini è uno dei peggiori, un fraccomodo del cazzo che ha pasteggiato tipo 15 anni in università senza laurearsi e senza fare mai niente che non sia prendere soldi dallo stato, quindi da noi.
> io non mi fido di uno che non ha mai fatto niente nella sua vita e in genere questi leghisti per quanto mi riguarda sono degli stronzi e basta.
> non lo voglio come amministratore e non lo voterò mai.
> *sulla questione islam sta cavalcando l'onda pure lui*, sai cosa gliene frega.


ma infatti...ed è una cosa che personalmente mi dispiace molto, quando invece basterebbe solo un minimo di obiettività


----------



## oscuro (30 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Dalida ha detto:


> te l'ho detto, siamo fra l'incudine e il martello.
> nessuno è meglio, purtroppo.
> ciò non toglie che salvini non lo voterei mai, poiché proprio non mi fiderei mai di lui per il governo dell'italia.
> dai, è uno che pensa da sempre solo ai cazzi suoi.



Potrei mai votare una della lega?ma almeno prende a calci in culo che viene a fare il padrone a casa nostra....


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...ed è una cosa che personalmente mi dispiace molto, quando invece basterebbe solo un minimo di obiettività


ma lui è un populista, free, alla fine manco questa questione la prende seriamente e lo dice una che non è particolarmente open sul tema.
se ne esce con la storia delle ruspe e rimandiamoli a casa loro e stop.
oh, sono buoni tutti così.
quando viene fuori un politico che parla un po' di lavoro con cognizione di causa? o di politica estera ecc.?
sono proprio sfiduciata.
sarà colpa delle dichiarazioni!


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,e dimmi è meglio sto coglione di renzi?il berlusca?ma ti rendi conto di come stiamo precipitando?anche l'india ci sta prendendo a calci in culo...


Uno che spara dei meridionale e poi pur di raccogliere i voti va a chiedere scusa in Sicilia (e giustamente) i siciliani gli buttano i pomodori?Uno senza palle del genere?Ma a difendere un paese col culo coperto e senza rischi su un Porta a Porta non ci vuole molto...A parlare alla cazzotti di cane che ci vuole?Semplice.A sto punto siam bravi tutti....


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Uno che spara dei meridionale e poi pur di raccogliere i voti va a chiedere scusa in Sicilia (e giustamente) i siciliani gli buttano i pomodori?Uno senza palle del genere?


Effettivamente pare una barzelletta uscita male.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> *ma lui è un populista,* free, alla fine manco questa questione la prende seriamente e lo dice una che non è particolarmente open sul tema.
> se ne esce con la storia delle ruspe e rimandiamoli a casa loro e stop.
> oh, sono buoni tutti così.
> quando viene fuori un politico che parla un po' di lavoro con cognizione di causa? o di politica estera ecc.?
> ...


sì ma io no
boh forse tra qualche decennio chi ora  non "vede" l'islam per quello che è, sarà ritenuto un negazionista, chissà!


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì ma io no
> boh forse tra qualche decennio chi ora  non "vede" l'islam per quello che è, sarà ritenuto un negazionista, chissà!


io voglio dire che la bontà di certe argomentazioni di salvini, tipo sull'islam, trascendono salvini stesso e le considero valide di per sé.
salvini si è solo appropriato di un argomento che è evidentemente sentito, approfittando del fatto che praticamente nessuno lo affronta con serietà (nemmeno lui).


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

comunque per ritornare IT pare che sia possibile un accordo in extremis

quello che mi sorprende è come sia possibile che un governo appena eletto abbia bisogno di ricorrere a un referendum, quando invece secondo me dovrebbe attenersi a quanto dichiarato nel programma elettorale (vabbè, un po' meno, dato che sappiamo che i programmi elettorali sono piuttosto irrealistici)
forse il referendum era solo un diversivo per forzare al ribasso


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì ma io no
> boh forse tra qualche decennio chi ora  non "vede" l'islam per quello che è, sarà ritenuto un negazionista, chissà!


Se tutti i musulmani fossero tipo ISIS l'Europa non c'era più da secoli eh?La prima che sarebbe stata scomparsa visto il discorso delle minoranze era proprio la Germania....Questo per dire che non è la religione il problema ma il come viene manipolata dai governi e dalle istituzioni (legittime e meno legittime) pur di raggiungere determinati obiettivi...


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> comunque per ritornare IT pare che sia possibile un accordo in extremis
> 
> quello che mi sorprende è come sia possibile che un governo appena eletto abbia bisogno di ricorrere a un referendum, quando invece secondo me dovrebbe attenersi a quanto dichiarato nel programma elettorale (vabbè, un po' meno, dato che sappiamo che i programmi elettorali sono piuttosto irrealistici)
> forse il referendum era solo un diversivo per forzare al ribasso



la "carta" del referendum è stata usata perché, almeno formalmente, tsipras non aveva mai proposto l'uscita dall'euro in campagna elettorale, ma aveva parlato solo di negoziati per delle condizioni migliori (per la grecia).
inoltre leggevo che le scadenze degli obblighi economici di oggi e della prossima metà del mese di luglio, avrebbero configurato una situazione paradossale e pericolosa per la grecia, che sarebbe rimasta formalmente nell'euro ma con il blocco della liquidità da parte della bce.
questo avrebbe pure causato una serie di possibili attacchi dell'opposizione.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse il referendum era solo un diversivo per forzare al ribasso


Ribadisco che il referendum è sul testo di una proposta di Bruxelles di circa un mese fa, già superata nei giorni scorsi e quindi da non ritenersi ulteriormente valida. Quindi è perfettamente inutile, in termini strettamente tecnici.


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> comunque per ritornare IT pare che sia possibile un accordo in extremis
> 
> quello che mi sorprende è come sia possibile che un governo appena eletto abbia bisogno di ricorrere a un referendum, quando invece secondo me dovrebbe attenersi a quanto dichiarato nel programma elettorale (vabbè, un po' meno, dato che sappiamo che i programmi elettorali sono piuttosto irrealistici)
> forse il referendum era solo un diversivo per forzare al ribasso


Ci sono state parecchie obiezioni riguardo al referendum anche da parte del popolo perché la domanda non era mica chiara....praticamente al referendum la domanda non è "volete rimanere nel euro o volete uscire?"....bisogna prima leggere l'ultima proposta del euro gruppo (tra cui 1 paragrafo in inglese) e poi rispondere Sì o No...ma non penso proprio che alla lettura della proposta (espressa in termini tecnici fra l'altro) tutti avrebbero capito tutto....Poi quello che si è detto è  che se i greci hanno diritto di fare un referendum per scegliere altrettanto c'è l'avrebbero gli altri cittadini europei per chiedere se vogliono la Grecia nel euro o meno....Democrazia per democrazia


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se tutti i musulmani fossero tipo ISIS l'Europa non c'era più da secoli eh?La prima che sarebbe stata scomparsa visto il discorso delle minoranze era proprio la Germania....Questo per dire che non è la religione il problema ma il come viene manipolata dai governi e dalle istituzioni (legittime e meno legittime) pur di raggiungere determinati obiettivi...


l'islam è peggiorato con l'isis, mostrando cosa può diventare una religione che ha di base per es. la sottomissione delle donne e l'odio per gli omosessuali...tutti i regimi o le politiche o le religioni che discriminano le donne e i gay sono deleteri, secondo me


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la "carta" del referendum è stata usata perché, almeno formalmente, tsipras non aveva mai proposto l'uscita dall'euro in campagna elettorale, ma aveva parlato solo di negoziati per delle condizioni migliori (per la grecia).
> inoltre leggevo che le scadenze degli obblighi economici di oggi e della prossima metà del mese di luglio, avrebbero configurato una situazione paradossale e pericolosa per la grecia, che sarebbe rimasta formalmente nell'euro ma con il blocco della liquidità da parte della bce.
> questo avrebbe pure causato una serie di possibili attacchi dell'opposizione.


Appunto.E ribadisco che Tsipras ha da affrontare anche problemi interni nel suo stesso governo con i comunisti radicali(contro euro) che hanno minacciato la stabilità del governo stesso.Per cui ha balzato la palla al popolo....


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ribadisco che il referendum è sul testo di una proposta di Bruxelles di circa un mese fa, già superata nei giorni scorsi e quindi da non ritenersi ulteriormente valida. Quindi è perfettamente inutile, in termini strettamente tecnici.


ribadisco che quello greco è un beta test.   è completamente indifferente il testo dell'accordo e pure il quesito referendario, tanto sono temi che il 98% dei votanti ignora totalmente.

o credete che sia tema di discussione al bar un piano di ristrutturazione di un debito sovrano?


il referendum va messo sullo spicciolo.    ai greci si deve chiedere una cosa semplicissima.

"credete che sia ancora possibile per la Nazione restare nella zona euro o siete disposti ad un periodo di vere lacrime e sangue con però il recupero della sovranità nazionale?"

o meglio ancora

"siete disposti ad anni di veri sacrifici fuori dalla zona euro,in cui ricostruite la vostra economia in modo da poter rientrare un domani nella zona euro?"


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> l'islam è peggiorato con l'isis, mostrando cosa può diventare una religione che ha di base per es. la sottomissione delle donne e l'odio per gli omosessuali...tutti i regimi o le politiche o le religioni che discriminano le donne e i gay sono deleteri, secondo me


Per favore, evitiamo proprio.


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per favore, evitiamo proprio.


ma perché? è la verità.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma perché? è la verità.


Intendo: apriamo un altro thread, che questo sennò è finito. Non mi esprimevo sui contenuti.


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ribadisco che quello greco è un beta test.   è completamente indifferente il testo dell'accordo e pure il quesito referendario, tanto sono temi che il 98% dei votanti ignora totalmente.
> 
> o credete che sia tema di discussione al bar un piano di ristrutturazione di un debito sovrano?
> 
> ...


ma no!
ma hai letto quali sono le motivazioni alla base?
non si può mettere niente sullo spicciolo, certe cose non possono essere semplificate perché non sono semplici.
il referendum è fatto per motivi relativi alla politica interna.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono anche croato.....siete tutti terroni...:rotfl:


io sono pure tedesco... siete tutti terroni, pure i croati


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Intendo: apriamo un altro thread, che questo sennò è finito. Non mi esprimevo sui contenuti.


ok, hai ragione.


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> l'islam è peggiorato con l'isis, mostrando cosa può diventare una religione che ha di base per es. la sottomissione delle donne e l'odio per gli omosessuali...tutti i regimi o le politiche o le religioni che discriminano le donne e i gay sono deleteri, secondo me


Ma guarda e non per sparlare dei cristiani ma dirò una cosa che non avevo mai detto prima qui dentro proprio perché temevo le reazioni:
Il periodo durante il quale ho cercato di ricostruire con il mio ex ho seguito un corso sul matrimonio organizzato dalla chiesa.Niente da ridire eh?Si parlava di comunicazione,comprensione ecc ecc.Ho conosciuto alcuni fanatici però secondo i quali :
- chi non si è sposato e non vuole figli è perché è povero di spirito
- i gay son dei pervertiti peccatori schifosi 
-molti matrimoni vanno a puttane perché le donne di oggi non hanno pazienza e non sanno proteggere la famiglia
Adesso dico che tutto questo lo dicevano ALCUNI(preghiera tre volte al giorno,rosario alla mano e ripetere NON GIUDICARE al infinito) anche se nella Bibbia scritto non c'è...Ma se dovessi giudicare tutti i cristiani in base a ciò che dicevano questi sarei dovuta diventare atea....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma guarda e non per sparlare dei cristiani ma dirò una cosa che non avevo mai detto prima qui dentro proprio perché temevo le reazioni:
> Il periodo durante il quale ho cercato di ricostruire con il mio ex ho seguito un corso sul matrimonio organizzato dalla chiesa.Niente da ridire eh?Si parlava di comunicazione,comprensione ecc ecc.Ho conosciuto alcuni fanatici però secondo i quali :
> - chi non si è sposato e non vuole figli è perché è povero di spirito
> - i gay son dei pervertiti peccatori schifosi
> ...


Le sponde estreme di ogni religione o ideologia sono pericolose, nessuno escluso


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,e dimmi è meglio sto coglione di renzi?il berlusca?ma ti rendi conto di come stiamo precipitando?anche l'india ci sta prendendo a calci in culo...


renzi e berlusca lasciamoli perdere... per me sono pura merda. Ma salvini fa parte di un partito che ha governato per anni, e che ha solo preso per culo i suoi elettori. Ora si vuole reinventare come partito lepeniano, una specie di destra nazionale, ma fanculo a loro... si stanno solo reciclando.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le sponde estreme di ogni religione o ideologia sono pericolose, nessuno escluso


QUOTO in maiuscolo


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> renzi e berlusca lasciamoli perdere... per me sono pura merda. Ma salvini fa parte di un partito che ha governato per anni, e che ha solo preso per culo i suoi elettori. Ora si vuole reinventare come partito lepeniano, una specie di destra nazionale, ma fanculo a loro... si stanno solo reciclando.


QUOTO IN MAIUSCOLO pure te


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma no!
> ma hai letto quali sono le motivazioni alla base?
> non si può mettere niente sullo spicciolo, certe cose non possono essere semplificate perché non sono semplici.
> il referendum è fatto per motivi relativi alla politica interna.


ragione di più per non rivolgersi al popolo quando il popolo non ha gli strumenti per esprimersi.

PS: ho trovato il testo del quesito referendario.      io me li voglio vedere quanti in Grecia sanno leggere delle analisi preliminari di sostenibilità di un debito sovrano.

http://www.rainews.it/dl/rainews/ar...rio-4683700a-3868-4106-9db8-06e638c4856b.html


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragione di più per non rivolgersi al popolo quando il popolo non ha gli strumenti per esprimersi.


scusa, ma chi lo stabilisce? 
tsipras ha promesso, in campagna elettorale, che avrebbe cercato condizioni più favorevoli per i negoziati.
in questo senso, il referendum gli conferisce uno strumento in più sia nei confronti delle opposizioni (e degli alleati, come ci ha informato ora eratò): se i greci votano sì, si toglie dalle scatole le opposizioni e sarà politicamente più forte, se votano no avrà un'arma nei confronti dei creditori.
politicamente a me non sembra chissà che assurdità.


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> PS: ho trovato il testo del quesito referendario.      io me li voglio vedere quanti in Grecia sanno leggere delle analisi preliminari di sostenibilità di un debito sovrano.
> 
> http://www.rainews.it/dl/rainews/ar...rio-4683700a-3868-4106-9db8-06e638c4856b.html



quindi non avrebbe dovuto usarlo perché il quesito è difficile? 
mah.


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> scusa, ma chi lo stabilisce?
> tsipras ha promesso, in campagna elettorale, che avrebbe cercato condizioni più favorevoli per i negoziati.
> in questo senso, il referendum gli conferisce uno strumento in più sia nei confronti delle opposizioni (e degli alleati, come ci ha informato ora eratò): se i greci votano sì, si toglie dalle scatole le opposizioni e sarà politicamente più forte, se votano no avrà un'arma nei confronti dei creditori.
> politicamente a me non sembra chissà che assurdità.


allora a questo punto,se il referendum premia Tspiras, gli conviene anche andare ad elezioni anticipate,perchè se perde l'appoggio della sinistra radicale,è da vedere se il governo ha i numeri per andare avanti.

e dopo aver letto il testo del quesito, direi che Tspiras è decisamente un ottimista,se crede che i greci voteranno certamente quello che vuole lui.

perchè il tema non è assolutamente alla portata del cittadino medio.    quindi veramente la cosa si risolve in una questione di fiducia da parte del popolo greco verso di lui.


----------



## sienne (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> scusa, ma chi lo stabilisce?
> tsipras ha promesso, in campagna elettorale, che avrebbe cercato condizioni più favorevoli per i negoziati.
> in questo senso, il referendum gli conferisce uno strumento in più sia nei confronti delle opposizioni (e degli alleati, come ci ha informato ora eratò): se i greci votano sì, si toglie dalle scatole le opposizioni e sarà politicamente più forte, se votano no avrà un'arma nei confronti dei creditori.
> politicamente a me non sembra chissà che assurdità.



Ciao

di per sé non lo trovo assurdo neanche io. 
Ma non è per nulla chiaro, come stanno le cose con l'europa dopo la scaduta del termine.
E neanche, se votassero Si. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quindi non avrebbe dovuto usarlo perché il quesito è difficile?
> mah.


sì.  perchè rischia di diventare un boomerang


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora a questo punto,se il referendum premia Tspiras, gli conviene anche andare ad elezioni anticipate,perchè se perde l'appoggio della sinistra radicale,è da vedere se il governo ha i numeri per andare avanti.
> 
> e dopo aver letto il testo del quesito, direi che Tspiras è decisamente un ottimista,se crede che i greci voteranno certamente quello che vuole lui.
> 
> perchè il tema non è assolutamente alla portata del cittadino medio.    quindi veramente la cosa si risolve in una questione di fiducia da parte del popolo greco verso di lui.


Se il popolo vota Sì (rimanere in euro) Tsipras si dimette,se vota No i greci lo stesso non si fidano più. ...si va in elezioni uguale....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> scusa, ma chi lo stabilisce?
> tsipras ha promesso, in campagna elettorale, che avrebbe cercato condizioni più favorevoli per i negoziati.
> in questo senso, il referendum gli conferisce uno strumento in più sia nei confronti delle opposizioni (e degli alleati, come ci ha informato ora eratò): se i greci votano sì, si toglie dalle scatole le opposizioni e sarà politicamente più forte, se votano no avrà un'arma nei confronti dei creditori.
> politicamente a me non sembra chissà che assurdità.


Ma veramente ha detto che se vinceranno i SI è pronto a dimettersi  vero anche che se è simile ai politici italiani ... ciaone alle dimissioni


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se il popolo vota Sì (rimanere in euro) *Tsipras si dimette*,se vota No i greci lo stesso non si fidano più. ...si va in elezioni uguale....


appunto mi sembrava si fosse espresso così


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se il popolo vota Sì (rimanere in euro) Tsipras si dimette,se vota No i greci lo stesso non si fidano più. ...si va in elezioni uguale....


sta giocando una mano pesante.    e non ho chiaro se se ne renda conto appieno.

sebbene io vorrei fin vedere cosa succede se la Grecia viene sospinta fuori dalla zona euro.


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sta giocando una mano pesante.    e non ho chiaro se se ne renda conto appieno.
> 
> sebbene io vorrei fin vedere cosa succede se la Grecia viene sospinta fuori dalla zona euro.


Che siamo diventati un esperimento interessante per gli analisti non è un mistero....tutti a fare l'autopsia


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appunto mi sembrava si fosse espresso così


È  così...E se ne va di notte.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È  così...E se ne va di notte.


Comunque vada mi dispiace molto per il popolo greco.


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che siamo diventati un esperimento interessante per gli analisti non è un mistero....tutti a fare l'autopsia


siete meno del 2% del PIL continentale.   per gli analisti siete irrilevanti.   e questo sarebbe il vero e solo motivo per votare quello che vuole Tspiras.

mica perchè quel piano di cui si parla nel quesito referendario buono o pessimo.  bensì, perchè è l'idea di Europa che sottende che si deve decidere se è quella che si vuole o meno


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che siamo diventati un esperimento interessante per gli analisti non è un mistero....tutti a fare l'autopsia


Ma più che altro credo che gli analisti vogliono vedere che succederà in eurozona, le tensioni sono piuttosto alte


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma veramente ha detto che se vinceranno i SI è pronto a dimettersi  vero anche che se è simile ai politici italiani ... ciaone alle dimissioni


boh, io ho letto solo delle dichiarazioni un po' vaghe, circa il fatto che non vorrà attuare politiche di austerità e che POTREBBE dimettersi.
per me non è assolutamente così scontato che lo faccia.
inoltre, perché allora varoufakis vorrebbe bloccare l'espulsione dall'area euro rivolgendosi alla corte di giustizia europea? non mi pare molto coerente.
per me la questione del sì è molto "interna".


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> boh, io ho letto solo delle dichiarazioni un po' vaghe, circa il fatto che non vorrà attuare politiche di austerità e che POTREBBE dimettersi.
> per me non è assolutamente così scontato che lo faccia.
> inoltre, perché allora varoufakis vorrebbe bloccare l'espulsione dall'area euro rivolgendosi alla corte di giustizia europea? non mi pare molto coerente.
> per me la questione del sì è molto "interna".


Credo anche io sia interna


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> siete meno del 2% del PIL continentale.   per gli analisti siete irrilevanti.   e questo sarebbe il vero e solo motivo per votare quello che vuole Tspiras.
> 
> mica perchè quel piano di cui si parla nel quesito referendario buono o pessimo.  bensì, perchè è l'idea di Europa che sottende che si deve decidere se è quella che si vuole o meno


Lo so....solo che quello che alcuni definiscono come % di PIL,numeri e "9 milioni di fannulloni corrotti ignoranti e ben gli sta" son persone sospese nel nulla per il momento,preoccupate .e confuse...dettaglio insignificante per il governo greco e le istituzioni.


----------



## Dalida (30 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.  perchè rischia di diventare un boomerang


scusa perplè, ma sta cosa del boomerang, dai tempi di d'alema, mi pare la ricetta per non far mai un bel niente di niente.
io non sono una fan di tsipras e non so bene cosa augurare alla grecia e quindi all'europa, per certi versi anche io vorrei vedere cosa potrebbe accadere se si arrivasse fino in fondo (purtroppo però ci sono troppe persone che c andrebbero di mezzo, nell'immediato almeno).
se non altro, non mi sembra che stia rimanendo fermo immobile, anche se la partita che gioca è un po' diversa da come viene descritta esplicitamente.


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma più che altro credo che gli analisti vogliono vedere che succederà in eurozona, le tensioni sono piuttosto alte


Sicuramente.


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> scusa perplè, ma sta cosa del boomerang, dai tempi di d'alema, mi pare la ricetta per non far mai un bel niente di niente.
> io non sono una fan di tsipras e non so bene cosa augurare alla grecia e quindi all'europa, per certi versi anche io vorrei vedere cosa potrebbe accadere se si arrivasse fino in fondo (purtroppo però ci sono troppe persone che c andrebbero di mezzo, nell'immediato almeno).
> se non altro, non mi sembra che stia rimanendo fermo immobile, anche se la partita che gioca è un po' diversa da come viene descritta esplicitamente.


non è una faccenda che si può risolvere senza che ci vadano di mezzo i greci, qualsiasi cosa accada.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è una faccenda che si può risolvere senza che ci vadano di mezzo i greci, qualsiasi cosa accada.


Purtroppo  per i greci a prescindere dall'esito avranno dinanzi a loro un periodo ulteriore di sacrifici e crisi


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è una faccenda che si può risolvere senza che ci vadano di mezzo i greci, qualsiasi cosa accada.


infatti... per loro si tratta di scegliere il male minore. Per ora stanno sputando lacrime e sangue da un po', e non è facile decidere in queste condizioni. E' facile passare dalla padella alla brace... ci sono importanti economisti che dicono che senza euro dopo un primo periodo durissimo starebbero decisamente meglio, altri che dicono il contrario.


----------



## Zod (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... per loro si tratta di scegliere il male minore. Per ora stanno sputando lacrime e sangue da un po', e non è facile decidere in queste condizioni. E' facile passare dalla padella alla brace... ci sono importanti economisti che dicono che senza euro dopo un primo periodo durissimo starebbero decisamente meglio, altri che dicono il contrario.


La Grecia ormai fa parte dell'Europa, non ci guadagna nessuno se esce, e non uscirà. È solo una trattativa muro contro muro per spuntare le migliori condizioni possibili, e magari fare un pò di insider trading nel durante.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... per loro si tratta di scegliere il male minore. Per ora stanno sputando lacrime e sangue da un po', e non è facile decidere in queste condizioni. E' facile passare dalla padella alla brace... ci sono importanti economisti che dicono che senza euro dopo un primo periodo durissimo starebbero decisamente meglio, altri che dicono il contrario.


Ma infatti gli economisti non capiscono mai una fava; non sanno prevedere mai qualcosa che vada poi come avevano previsto.


----------



## Zod (30 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti gli economisti non capiscono mai una fava; non sanno prevedere mai qualcosa che vada poi come avevano previsto.


E' come per le previsioni metereologiche, salvo impresti sono azzeccate per i prossimi tre giorni. Prevedere le evoluzioni economiche è come prevedere il futuro. Nel caso della Grecia, come lo sarebbe per l'Italia, l'uscita dall'Euro comporterebbe un immediato rialzo dei tassi che provocherebbe default continui, una sorta di Argentina europea in miniatura. Non conviene a nessuno che esca, più ai Greci che all'Europa. Chiunque fa dell'antieuropeismo la bandiera della propria politica o è un populista in malafede oppure un ciarlatano.


----------



## Eratò (30 Giugno 2015)

http://www.lastampa.it/2015/06/29/economia/e-in-grecia-sale-la-febbre-per-i-bitcoin-dHC3PB9WppJUrd4nQwmJhK/pagina.html


----------



## Fantastica (30 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2015/06/29/e...-i-bitcoin-dHC3PB9WppJUrd4nQwmJhK/pagina.html


Stai a vedere che come un paio scarso di millenni fa, la Grecia ci indica la via e... il futuro.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E' come per le previsioni metereologiche, salvo impresti sono azzeccate per i prossimi tre giorni. Prevedere le evoluzioni economiche è come prevedere il futuro. Nel caso della Grecia, come lo sarebbe per l'Italia, l'uscita dall'Euro comporterebbe un immediato rialzo dei tassi che provocherebbe default continui, una sorta di Argentina europea in miniatura*. Non conviene a nessuno che esca, più ai Greci che all'Europa.* Chiunque fa dell'antieuropeismo la bandiera della propria politica o è un populista in malafede oppure un ciarlatano.


Su cosa basi queste certezze se anche gli esperti sono divisi?


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> *La Grecia ormai fa parte dell'Europa, non ci guadagna nessuno se esce*, e non uscirà. È solo una trattativa muro contro muro per spuntare le migliori condizioni possibili, e magari fare un pò di insider trading nel durante.


Uscire dall'Euro non significa uscire automaticamente dall'UE.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Uscire dall'Euro non significa uscire automaticamente dall'UE.


E potrebbe pure accadere il contrario. Che si tengano l'euro e escano dall'UE.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E potrebbe pure accadere il contrario. Che si tengano l'euro e escano dall'UE.


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH!!!


----------



## Dalida (1 Luglio 2015)

qualcuno ha letto la notizia sulla diffusione della lettera di tsipras da parte del financial time?
pare che tsipras accetti molte delle condizioni dei creditori, con qualche modifica su pensioni e sconti fiscali per le isole.
altro che dimissioni in caso di sì e "non attuiamo l'austerità".


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH!!!


Articolo di oggi sul Financial Time, idiota.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Articolo di oggi sul Financial Time, idiota.


E tu sei pure più scema di loro, evidentemente. Ma diamo pure retta al Financial Times. Pure a Standard and Poors, che ne so. Gente seria, affatto prezzolata.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu sei pure più scema di loro, evidentemente. Ma diamo pure retta al Financial Times. Pure a Standard and Poors, che ne so. Gente seria, *affatto* prezzolata.


"Affatto" significa "del tutto, completamente".


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "Affatto" significa "del tutto, completamente".


Esattamente. E vai a studiare qualcosa, asina.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> qualcuno ha letto la notizia sulla diffusione della lettera di tsipras da parte del financial time?
> pare che tsipras accetti molte delle condizioni dei creditori, con qualche modifica su pensioni e sconti fiscali per le isole.
> altro che dimissioni in caso di sì e "non attuiamo l'austerità".


 secondo me entrambi, Grecia ed euro zona stanno disperatamente cercando un accordo che permetta di mantenere euro zona con gli stessi membri e al contempo "salvare la faccia" ..


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esattamente. E vai a studiare qualcosa, asina.


Ma il tuo illuminato parere sulla questione greca?


----------



## Dalida (1 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> secondo me entrambi, Grecia ed euro zona stanno disperatamente cercando un accordo che permetta di mantenere euro zona con gli stessi membri e *al contempo "salvare la faccia"* ..


sì, ormai direi di sì.
ieri ho sbagliato dicendo che il referendum forse avrebbe mosso qualcosa (era anche una speranza), casomai solo e soltanto all'interno del panorama politico greco interno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Su cosa basi queste certezze se anche gli esperti sono divisi?


Cespuglio in fiamme nella piazzola di sosta della A14.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cespuglio in fiamme nella piazzola di sosta della A14.


mi pare un ottimo indicatore.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ormai direi di sì.
> ieri ho sbagliato dicendo che il referendum forse avrebbe mosso qualcosa (era anche una speranza), casomai solo e soltanto all'interno del panorama politico greco interno.


Si determinerà solo modifica degli equilibri politici interni. lo penso anche io


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma il tuo illuminato parere sulla questione greca?


Che prima escono dall'euro meglio è.


----------



## brenin (1 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che prima escono dall'euro meglio è.


Ho dei dubbi

http://keynesblog.com/2015/06/18/il-vincolo-esterno-della-grecia/

qui ci sono dati - presumo attendibili visto la fonte - che dimostrerebbero il contrario. Però mi e ti pongo una domanda : come farebbero a finanziarsi sui mercati internazionali ? in dracme ? a che tasso ed a che rischio di speculazione selvaggia ? Mia opinione personale: l'attuale premier greco mi sembra la persona meno adatta a gestire questa situazione,fermo restando che - come al solito - il popolo pagherà sulla propria pelle.


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2015)

*Un video di sostegno*

da parte dei greci del Australia...Sta facendo il giro del web e per me è speciale[video=youtube_share;8ficO3VE7-A]http://youtu.be/8ficO3VE7-A[/video]
Melina

I'm not afraid of you even if you say
that you're holding a knife
In my chest I have Seferis' lyrics*
And Gkatsos' Amorgos
I have also Kalvos' and Solomos' lyrics.
I'm not afraid of you.
I'm not afraid of you even if you say
"Go away Melina"
I have a sun from Vergina as a charm*
and I have also Imittos, Olimpos,
Palamidi and Lady of Ro
I'm not afraid of you

I'm not afraid of you
I'm not afraid of you
I fall asleep and I wake up with the thought of Greece
and then I sleep again

I'm not afraid of you even if you say
"I tell you to go away"
I have so many beloved people at the Aegean Sea
And in the island of Crete I have a God
And a cape as a crucifix
I'm not afraid of you
I'm not afraid of you even if you say
"Get out of the middle"
I have planted a tree at Epidaurus*
I have an orchestra and an altar
I have a dramatic script
I'm not afraid of you


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... per loro si tratta di scegliere il male minore. Per ora stanno sputando lacrime e sangue da un po', e non è facile decidere in queste condizioni. E' facile passare dalla padella alla brace... ci sono importanti economisti che dicono che senza euro dopo un primo periodo durissimo starebbero decisamente meglio, altri che dicono il contrario.


la Grecia è una Nazione che deve importare la gran parte dei beni di consumo principali.   perchè di suo non ha un tessuto industriale siginificativo, nè avrebbe le condizioni ambientali per averlo.

una città come Wolfsburg in Grecia è irrealizzabile.   per cui sono attendibili le previsioni fatte sulle concrete opzioni in mano alla Grecia.

ovvero,oltre al turismo ed al settore primario (pesca ed agricoltura), che ha?   su cosa potrebbe basare una ripartenza della sua economia?

soprattutto,i greci sono disposti a rinunciare alla manna dal cielo sotto forma di stato assistenziale,che ricordiamolo sempre è la causa del suo dissesto di bilancio?

se sì,la Grecia potrebbe benissimo farcela senza euro.  altrimenti è consigliabile baciare il bastone.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> soprattutto,i greci sono disposti a rinunciare alla manna dal cielo sotto forma di stato assistenziale,che ricordiamolo sempre è la causa del suo dissesto di bilancio?


AaaaLT! E anche, fa piacere a qualcuno pensarla come te!

https://www.facebook.com/notes/info...na-mediatica-per-15mila-eva/10150350683669154


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> AaaaLT! E anche, fa piacere a qualcuno pensarla come te!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/info...na-mediatica-per-15mila-eva/10150350683669154


a parte che l'articolo conferma che l'80% delle spese statali siano destinati a stipendi e pensioni e benefits connessi (e questo non ha senso, dal punto di vista di una corretta gestione di bilancio)

resto sempre curioso di conoscere i criteri con cui vengono calcolate ste evasioni.   anche perchè l'articolo è di 4 anni fa e ci vorrebbero dei dati relativi almeno al 2014.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> a parte che l'articolo conferma che l'80% delle spese statali siano destinati a stipendi e pensioni e benefits connessi (e questo non ha senso, dal punto di vista di una corretta gestione di bilancio)
> 
> resto sempre curioso di conoscere i criteri con cui vengono calcolate ste evasioni.   anche perchè l'articolo è di 4 anni fa e ci vorrebbero dei dati relativi almeno al 2014.


Non è difficile reperire altri link in rete. Il fatto è che l'evasione fiscale è utile. Ti sei mai chiesto perché nessuno la tocca mai veramente? Eppure gli strumenti ci sono.


----------



## Zod (1 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cespuglio in fiamme nella piazzola di sosta della A14.


Allora lo hai visto anche tu!! Se ci incrociavamo ti offrivo un anti acido.


----------



## Zod (1 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Ho dei dubbi
> 
> http://keynesblog.com/2015/06/18/il-vincolo-esterno-della-grecia/
> 
> qui ci sono dati - presumo attendibili visto la fonte - che dimostrerebbero il contrario. Però mi e ti pongo una domanda : come farebbero a finanziarsi sui mercati internazionali ? in dracme ? a che tasso ed a che rischio di speculazione selvaggia ? Mia opinione personale: l'attuale premier greco mi sembra la persona meno adatta a gestire questa situazione,fermo restando che - come al solito - il popolo pagherà sulla propria pelle.


Non usciranno!!! È più probabile che il popolo trascini Tsipras in piazza e lo immoli. Nessuno vuole uscire dall'Europa e nessuno vuole che la Grecia esca. È una partita a Poker di cui si sa già chi vince e quanto, ma si vuole fare spettacolo.


----------



## Zod (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Su cosa basi queste certezze se anche gli esperti sono divisi?


Esperti? De che? Ti do una dritta. Se un economista o un politico sono contro l'Euro, sono incompetenti e non capiscono un cazzo. Non che sia sbagliato essere contrari su alcuni atteggiamenti dell'Europa, lo siamo anche dell'Italia, ma pensare di buttare l'Euro alle ortiche è da sfascisti disfattisti di merda. Si può sempre migliorare, ed è giusto farlo, ma senza rinnegare l'irreversibilità dell'Euro. Si può dire l'Euopa sbaglia, l'Europa è stronza, l'Europa è merda. Lo diciamo anche per l'Italia. Ma fuori dall'Euro è peggio, molto peggio, e solo un coglione non lo capisce.


----------



## Zod (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è difficile reperire altri link in rete. Il fatto è che l'evasione fiscale è utile. Ti sei mai chiesto perché nessuno la tocca mai veramente? Eppure gli strumenti ci sono.


Il popolo greco deve tirare fuori gli attributi e dimostrare che non è vero che la storia non insegna nulla. Bisogna fare dei sacrifici? Si fanno. Non staranno mica peggio dell'Italia del dopoguerra! Hanno figli, che pensino a loro.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Ho dei dubbi
> 
> http://keynesblog.com/2015/06/18/il-vincolo-esterno-della-grecia/
> 
> qui ci sono dati - presumo attendibili visto la fonte - che dimostrerebbero il contrario. Però mi e ti pongo una domanda : come farebbero a finanziarsi sui mercati internazionali ? in dracme ? a che tasso ed a che rischio di speculazione selvaggia ? Mia opinione personale: l'attuale premier greco mi sembra la persona meno adatta a gestire questa situazione,fermo restando che - come al solito - il popolo pagherà sulla propria pelle.


Prendendo per buono il fatto che, comunque, difficilmente la Grecia uscirà (o meglio le sarà consentito di uscire) dall'euro, purtroppo e al netto della stupidità calvinista tedesca (che pure potrebbe fare il miracolo involontario), mi viene da dire, scusa la volgarità, GRAZIE AL CAZZO CHE LA GRECIA DOVRA' FAR SACRIFICI ANCHE USCENDO DALL'EURO. E' chiaro. Anche peggiori, forse. Che cazzo di articolo. Poi dipende ovviamente da chi prende le decisioni, come dicevi. Il punto però è che DOMANI uscendo dall'euro una speranza di stare meglio (o meno peggio di adesso) c'è ed esiste per i greci. Battendo moneta sovrana. Così com'è NON C'E' SPERANZA per loro. Domani sarà SICURAMENTE PEGGIO di oggi, come se già non stessero abbastanza male. Aggiungo che, politicamente parlando, quello che i lorsignori europei hanno combinato al popolo greco è VERGOGNOSO OLTRE OGNI DIRE. Infatti manco riesco a dirlo, e dire che con le parole mediamente ci so fare.

EDIT:

Ricordiamolo sempre, il nostro amico Monti sponsorizzato dall'Europa bene:

[video=youtube;gC2G7xeHoz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC2G7xeHoz8[/video]


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è difficile reperire altri link in rete. Il fatto è che l'evasione fiscale è utile. Ti sei mai chiesto perché nessuno la tocca mai veramente? Eppure gli strumenti ci sono.


più che link in rete,mi interessa conoscere gli strumenti conoscitivi e statistici,altrimenti ogni valutazione sull'evasione è squisitamente arbitraria.

avendo a che fare mio malgrado con gli studi di settore italiani,ho idea di quanto sia intasati di pregiudizio e quanto si basino su astrazioni matematiche scollegate dalla realtà.

quello che invece è facile identificare è il peso spropositato degli stipendi,delle pensioni e soprattutto dei benefits elargiti dallo stato greco.    e su quello persino Tspiras dovrà riflettere.


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che link in rete,mi interessa conoscere gli strumenti conoscitivi e statistici,altrimenti ogni valutazione sull'evasione è squisitamente arbitraria.
> 
> avendo a che fare mio malgrado con gli studi di settore italiani,ho idea di quanto sia intasati di pregiudizio e quanto si basino su astrazioni matematiche scollegate dalla realtà.
> 
> quello che invece è facile identificare è il peso spropositato degli stipendi,delle pensioni e soprattutto dei benefits elargiti dallo stato greco.    e su quello persino Tspiras dovrà riflettere.


La Grecia ha applicato per prima tutte le riforme (dati Ocse ) per 5 anni e il debito/PIL è cresciuto dal 68% al 178%,la pensione massima
è scesa a 650 euro e lo stipendio massimo era di 1000 euro,niente tredicesime,la disoccupazione aumento vertiginosamente con gente che è finita a vivere in macchina...Tutto questo durante il memorandum.Dove esattamente bisognava arrivare per dire che i greci si erano impegnati?Alla fame?Ecco che ci siamo...Che ne dici?Ci siamo impegnati abbastanza?


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La Grecia ha applicato per prima tutte le riforme (dati Ocse ) per 5 anni e il debito/PIL è cresciuto dal 68% al 178%,la pensione massima
> è scesa a 650 euro e lo stipendio massimo era di 1000 euro,niente tredicesime,la disoccupazione aumento vertiginosamente con gente che è finita a vivere in macchina...Tutto questo durante il memorandum.Dove esattamente bisognava arrivare per dire che i greci si erano impegnati?Alla fame?Ecco che ci siamo...Che ne dici?Ci siamo impegnati abbastanza?


che si siano avventati sulla Grecia come avvoltoi non è in discussione.   così come i conti pubblici greci all'atto dell'ingresso dell'euro non fossero proprio regolari ed affidabili idem.

se non hai un numero adeguato di produttori di ricchezza,non c'è modo col quale far diminuire il debito senza clacare la mano sulla leva fiscale.

per sapere se la Grecia si è impegnata in modo costruttivo,devi valutare l'età pensionabile degli statali ante crisi e post crisi.


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che si siano avventati sulla Grecia come avvoltoi non è in discussione.   così come i conti pubblici greci all'atto dell'ingresso dell'euro non fossero proprio regolari ed affidabili idem.
> 
> se non hai un numero adeguato di produttori di ricchezza,non c'è modo col quale far diminuire il debito senza clacare la mano sulla leva fiscale.
> 
> per sapere se la Grecia si è impegnata in modo costruttivo,devi valutare l'età pensionabile degli statali ante crisi e post crisi.


Prima ancora che scopiasse la crisi l'età pensionabile era di 62 anni e sto parlando del 2004...il boom dei baby pensionati riguarda soprattuto la l'intervallo tra gli anni 85 e 95,i tempi d'oro della Grecia...in preparazione al entrata al euro si cerco di uniformarsi agli altri paesi europei...E che i conti fossero truccati lo sapevano (stiamo parlando di falchi esperti che non lasciano niente a caso mica del fruttivendolo dietro casa) ma l'adesione si doveva fare per fare numero...Ma ci possiamo raccontare al infinito...Fatto sta che le misure di austerity sono state applicate tutte dal primo momento e dovevano farci uscire dal buco...E invece ci siamo sprofondati ancora di più...


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Prima ancora che scopiasse la crisi l'età pensionabile era di 62 anni e sto parlando del 2004...il boom dei baby pensionati riguarda soprattuto la l'intervallo tra gli anni 85 e 95,i tempi d'oro della Grecia...in preparazione al entrata al euro si cerco di uniformarsi agli altri paesi europei...E che i conti fossero truccati lo sapevano (stiamo parlando di falchi esperti che non lasciano niente a caso mica del fruttivendolo dietro casa) ma l'adesione si doveva fare per fare numero...Ma ci possiamo raccontare al infinito...Fatto sta che le misure di austerity sono state applicate tutte dal primo momento e dovevano farci uscire dal buco...E invece ci siamo sprofondati ancora di più...


quindi sai che anche la Grecia ha una generazione di persone che probabilmente passeranno una buona metà della loro vita in pensione.   e che fino a poco prima del crollo,circa il 10% dei greci era dipendente pubblico.   francamente troppi.

è questo che alla lunga rende insostenibile la spesa pubblica.  e che si rimedia solo in parte,purtroppo.

le misure di austerity non hanno mai risollevato nessuno e questo è un fatto noto.  perchè non sono pensate per essere sopportabili,bensì per essere demolenti.

e qui nessuno sta dicendo che la Grecia debba supinamente accettare l'offerta fattale.    ma nemmeno credere di poter tornare agli anni delle baby pensioni


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi sai che anche la Grecia ha una generazione di persone che probabilmente passeranno una buona metà della loro vita in pensione.   e che fino a poco prima del crollo,circa il 10% dei greci era dipendente pubblico.   francamente troppi.
> 
> è questo che alla lunga rende insostenibile la spesa pubblica.  e che si rimedia solo in parte,purtroppo.
> 
> ...


Oddio...i greci hanno perso tutto e dico tutto.Non avranno più i loro soldi dalle banche nemmeno se le banche riaprono,vivono con 120 euro a settimana e aspettano a 40 gradi sotto il sole sperando di prelevare quei 60 euro.Quelli che lavoravano non hanno piu nemmeno il lavoro perché senza contanti che cazzo di lavoro vuoi avere?Sono ammutoliti...Ma pensi veramente che quello a cui sperano adesso o a cui hanno sperato negli ultimi 5 anni durante i quali pagavano doppie e triple tasse,sono le baby pensioni?Ma sai che te ne fotte di andare in pensione poi quando il lavoro non ce l'hai e per 2 mesi ti prenderai un sussidio di disoccupazione di 200 euro sperando di non ammalarti poi perché se t'ammali son cazzi visto che l'assicurazione sanitaria non ce l'hai....


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prendendo per buono il fatto che, comunque, difficilmente la Grecia uscirà (o meglio le sarà consentito di uscire) dall'euro, purtroppo e al netto della stupidità calvinista tedesca (che pure potrebbe fare il miracolo involontario), mi viene da dire, scusa la volgarità, GRAZIE AL CAZZO CHE LA GRECIA DOVRA' FAR SACRIFICI ANCHE USCENDO DALL'EURO. E' chiaro. Anche peggiori, forse. Che cazzo di articolo. Poi dipende ovviamente da chi prende le decisioni, come dicevi. Il punto però è che DOMANI uscendo dall'euro una speranza di stare meglio (o meno peggio di adesso) c'è ed esiste per i greci. Battendo moneta sovrana. Così com'è NON C'E' SPERANZA per loro. Domani sarà SICURAMENTE PEGGIO di oggi, come se già non stessero abbastanza male. Aggiungo che, politicamente parlando, quello che i lorsignori europei hanno combinato al popolo greco è VERGOGNOSO OLTRE OGNI DIRE. Infatti manco riesco a dirlo, e dire che con le parole mediamente ci so fare.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Quotissimo.


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Oddio...i greci hanno perso tutto e dico tutto.Non avranno più i loro soldi dalle banche nemmeno se le banche riaprono,vivono con 120 euro a settimana e aspettano a 40 gradi sotto il sole sperando di prelevare quei 60 euro.Quelli che lavoravano non hanno piu nemmeno il lavoro perché senza contanti che cazzo di lavoro vuoi avere?Sono ammutoliti...Ma pensi veramente che quello a cui sperano adesso o a cui hanno sperato negli ultimi 5 anni durante i quali pagavano doppie e triple tasse,sono le baby pensioni?Ma sai che te ne fotte di andare in pensione poi quando il lavoro non ce l'hai e per 2 mesi ti prenderai un sussidio di disoccupazione di 200 euro sperando di non ammalarti poi perché se t'ammali son cazzi visto che l'assicurazione sanitaria non ce l'hai....


è sufficiente che gli resti la memoria che una delle cause della loro attuale condizione è data dal comportamento dei governi greci degli ultimi 30 anni.

che poi oggi in Grecia ci siano le condizioni ideali per un colpo di stato non ne dubito.   e sinceramente, qualche sommovomento me lo aspetto anche.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> *Esperti? De che? Ti do una dritta. Se un economista o un politico sono contro l'Euro, sono incompetenti e non capiscono un cazzo. *Non che sia sbagliato essere contrari su alcuni atteggiamenti dell'Europa, lo siamo anche dell'Italia, ma pensare di buttare l'Euro alle ortiche è da sfascisti disfattisti di merda. Si può sempre migliorare, ed è giusto farlo, ma senza rinnegare l'irreversibilità dell'Euro. Si può dire l'Euopa sbaglia, l'Europa è stronza, l'Europa è merda. Lo diciamo anche per l'Italia. Ma fuori dall'Euro è peggio, molto peggio, e solo un coglione non lo capisce.


e vabbè Zod, che ti devo dire... grazie della dritta, ora togli i premi Nobel a Krugman, a Stiglitz e a qualcun altro e incorniciateli in camera tua. Io non so se questi hanno ragione o meno, non ho nessuna competenza, ma partire alla cazzo di cane come fai tu, dicendo che chi non è d'accordo con te non capisce un cazzo è assurdo. Mettitelo qualche dubbio, ogni tanto.


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

credo, che sia ovvio che non si possa premere ancora di più sulla bassa e media fascia della popolazione greca. Non ha più nulla da dare. La loro situazione è più che drammatica da anni. Secondo me, il vero problema sta nella profonda e larga corruzione, nell'inefficienza di tanti apparati, nell'evasione fiscale, in una bella fetta di ricchi che non sborsa un soldo ecc. è chiaro che non si vuole toccare questo tasto. Troppi sono coinvolti, parte del problema e si "difendono". Come disse anni fa Angelakos (un riccone, mi sembra che si scrive così), perché dare soldi allo stato? Tu daresti i tuoi soldi ad Al Capone? (riferito alle tasse). Credo, che nessuno di noi lo farebbe, se sapesse come evitare e sapendo che gran parte finisce in un buco nero. 
In qualsiasi direzione andrà la Grecia, una domanda rimane: come uscire da questo circolo vizioso. È un cancro. Non c'è più nulla da prendere dal cittadino medio. Questo lo si sapeva sin dall'inizio in parte, o almeno i sospetti vi erano. Toccherà a noi tutti pagare per la cecità che si ha adottato da tutte le parti per un ideologia politica che ha ignorato i fatti. I tedeschi e i francesi in primis. Come ho già scritto, i tedeschi lo dovevano sapere con l'esperienza che hanno avuto con la DDR. Da sola, la DDR, non ce l'avrebbe MAI fatta a guarire da questo cancro ... certo, ci sono stati tanti aiuti, ma anche tagli drastici per tutti e in tutte le direzioni. E in parallelo anche una profonda ristrutturazione a larga scala ... l'oligarchia greca, non lo permetterà mai che da fuori si venga a sostenerla in questo percorso, mai veramente iniziato. Forse, se si facesse un referendum proprio su ciò, la voce greca, molto probabilmente, sarebbe invece ben diversa. Come mi ha raccontato una donna greca ieri, i greci sono esausti e ridotti all'osso ... da una parte l'europa e dall'altra una mancata fiducia totale nei propri politici ... non sanno dove sbattere la testa. 



sienne


----------



## feather (2 Luglio 2015)

Non mi ricordo di chi è la frase: "il governo è espressione del popolo".
Se i governi greci sono stati quello che sono stati è perché quella è la mentalità imperante.
In Italia non è diverso. Berlusconi ha stravinto perché è e rappresenta perfettamente l'italiano medio. 
Prendi un italiano a caso e mettilo nelle scarpe di Berlusconi e farebbe uguale se non peggio.
In Grecia non credo sia diverso.
Non saranno i soldi da fuori a salvarli ma solo un cambiamento di mentalità generalizzato. E di solito questi cambiamenti avvengono solo dopo anni di guerre.


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo di chi è la frase: "il governo è espressione del popolo".
> Se i governi greci sono stati quello che sono stati è perché quella è la mentalità imperante.
> *In Italia non è diverso. Berlusconi ha stravinto perché è e rappresenta perfettamente l'italiano medio.
> Prendi un italiano a caso e mettilo nelle scarpe di Berlusconi e farebbe uguale se non peggio.*
> ...


quoto alla grande proprio.

soprattutto sul discorso "olgettine" e bunga bunga :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2015)

Problema di mentalità? Ok.I greci hanno fatto scelte sbagliate?Certo.E una concausa....Ma questo come ve lo spiegate?http://www.informarexresistere.fr/2013/09/24/il-debito-pubblico-della-germania-e-il-piu-alto-deuropa-le-scomode-verita-che-nessuno-vi-dice-su-eurolandia/Non è un accusa verso i tedeschi...Non è tutta colpa loro.Ma questa crisi non è solo greca...è  crisi generalizzata.Riguarda tutti...Non è solo la mentalità dei greci che deve cambiare ma la mentalità di tutta l'Europa...Troppo semplicistico in un sistema finanziario mondiale incolpare un paese solo....Aggiungo che già nel parlamento tedesco sta succedendo un putiferio con accuse da parte di Gregor Gyzi,membro della Bundestang e del partito Die Linken,verso la Merkel...La accusa di voler provocare instabilità politica in Grecia e dice chiaramente che i soldi dei creditori (solo il 9% è  andato a finire nelle tasche dei cittadini greci) erano destinati alle banche e non ai cittadini...Le banche dovevano pagare il loro credito alle banche tedesche e francesi....


----------



## free (2 Luglio 2015)

boh ci sarebbe un'altra soluzione: la Merkel esce dall'euro e così siamo tutti contenti
il nuovo marco ne esce fortissimo e così non esportano più nulla e tempo 1 mese è costretta a trattare per rientrare, vediamo con che proposte viene a Canossa (personalmente le consiglierei di non nominare neanche lontanamente le banche)


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh ci sarebbe un'altra soluzione: la Merkel esce dall'euro e così siamo tutti contenti
> il nuovo marco ne esce fortissimo e così non esportano più nulla e tempo 1 mese è costretta a trattare per rientrare, vediamo con che proposte viene a Canossa (personalmente le consiglierei di non nominare neanche lontanamente le banche)


George Soros ha già invitato la Germania di uscire dal euro il 2012
http://keynesblog.com/2012/09/11/soros-la-germania-lasci-leuro-oppure-lo-guidi/


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Problema di mentalità? Ok.I greci hanno fatto scelte sbagliate?Certo.E una concausa....Ma questo come ve lo spiegate?http://www.informarexresistere.fr/2...ode-verita-che-nessuno-vi-dice-su-eurolandia/Non è un accusa verso i tedeschi...Non è tutta colpa loro.Ma questa crisi non è solo greca...è  crisi generalizzata.Riguarda tutti...Non è solo la mentalità dei greci che deve cambiare ma la mentalità di tutta l'Europa...Troppo semplicistico in un sistema finanziario mondiale incolpare un paese solo....Aggiungo che già nel parlamento tedesco sta succedendo un putiferio con accuse da parte di Gregor Gyzi,membro della Bundestang e del partito Die Linken,verso la Merkel...La accusa di voler provocare instabilità politica in Grecia e dice chiaramente che i soldi dei creditori (solo il 9% è  andato a finire nelle tasche dei cittadini greci) erano destinati alle banche e non ai cittadini...Le banche dovevano pagare il loro credito alle banche tedesche e francesi....



Ciao

si, ci sono belle accuse alla Merkel. Finalmente. 
Anche se non è tutto sbagliato quello che ha fatto e chiede. 
Ma è incompleto e anche in parte illusorio. 
Che si stacchi dal suo "cazzo" di partito ... lo dicono in tanti. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, ci sono belle accuse alla Merkel. Finalmente.
> Anche se non è tutto sbagliato quello che ha fatto e chiede.
> ...


Ripeto non è solo colpa dei tedeschi...i greci hanno fatto diverse scelte sbagliate.
Ma incolpare solo i greci è semplicistico e riduttivo oltre che serve a scopi politici
in altri paesi (vedi Spagna e Portogallo)...Disorienta i popoli dalla crisi economica generalizzata.
Anche il Purto Rico ha fallito in questi giorni,anche la Svezia non sta messa bene e la Gran Bretagna valuta la possibilita
di lasciare l'Europa...Semplificare e trovare il capro espiatorio e la pecora nera è  la cosa più sbagliata da fare per i cittadini 
europei in questa fase....


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2015)

Inoltre come dicevamo con alcuni amici greci ieri,questa non è una partita di calcio...Sia che rimaniamo nel euro sia che usciamo lo stesso dovremmo farci un culo così eh?Se rimaniamo nel euro si aprono le banche la gente nella migliore delle ipotesi correrà a prendere i soldi (se li trova) e dopo 15 gg saremmo al punto di prima,se torniamo alla dracma siamo isolati....Come diceva Jb la questione non è migliorare,la questione è il meno peggio e per il momento è tutto incerto...Inoltre si stanno formando i gruppi "si" e "no" riguardo al referendum e ci sono tutti i pressuposti per una rivolta sociale (per non parlare di conflitto interno).....


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Inoltre come dicevamo con alcuni amici greci ieri,questa non è una partita di calcio...Sia che rimaniamo nel euro sia che usciamo lo stesso dovremmo farci un culo così eh?Se rimaniamo nel euro si aprono le banche la gente nella migliore delle ipotesi correrà a prendere i soldi (se li trova) e dopo 15 gg saremmo al punto di prima,se torniamo alla dracma siamo isolati....Come diceva Jb la questione non è migliorare,la questione è il meno peggio e per il momento è tutto incerto...Inoltre si stanno formando i gruppi "si" e "no" riguardo al referendum e ci sono tutti i pressuposti per una rivolta sociale (per non parlare di conflitto interno).....


Una cosa è certa, a mio avviso... la UE così come concepita, basata solo sull'unione monetaria, è un fallimento. Non ci sono politiche comuni, ogni paese pensa solo al suo interesse immediato. E infatti sempre più gente se ne sta rendendo conto. Solo i governanti al potere (di qualunque paese o linea politica, progressisti o conservatori che siano) fanno finta di nulla.


----------



## free (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Una cosa è certa, a mio avviso... la UE così come concepita, basata solo sull'unione monetaria, è un fallimento. Non ci sono politiche comuni, ogni paese pensa solo al suo interesse immediato. E infatti sempre più gente se ne sta rendendo conto. Solo i governanti al potere (di qualunque paese o linea politica, progressisti o conservatori che siano) fanno finta di nulla.



quoto...ad es. che senso ha avere una moneta comune se i prezzi e tutte le tassazioni sono così diversi?


----------



## Zod (2 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto...ad es. che senso ha avere una moneta comune se i prezzi e tutte le tassazioni sono così diversi?


Federalismo fiscale. Comunque ci vuole tempo, è un progetto di lunghissimo periodo. La moneta è stata soltanto il punto di partenza. Il problema più grande secondo me è la lingua, quasi ogni stato ha la sua. Se poi prendiamo l'Italia quante differenze ci sono tra regione e regione? In alcune si fa ancora uso abbondante del dialetto. Poi se guardi nord e sud, due mondi diversi in tutto. Poi manca ancora una politica estera comune in Europa. Di strada ce ne è ancora tanta da fare. Chi ci perde nelle unificazioni è chi sta meglio, come Francia e Germania. Noi ci abbiamo solo guadagnato. E comunque se mi presti dei soldi non è carino che al momento di restituirteli vengo da te e ti dico che devi rispettare delle condizioni altrimenti non li rivedi. Se non volevano fare affari con l'Europa non chiedevano sostentamento. Invece prima li hanno presi, ora ne vogliono altri, mettono delle condizioni, e se non li si accontenta ci accusano pure. Non stanno pagando le pensioni, hanno congelato l'economia del paese, cosa è rimasto da trattare? Si prendiamo i vostri soldi per pagare stipendi e pensioni, ma a patto che.... a patto di che cosa? Se hai un finanziatore migliore vai da quello, altrimenti di che parli? Vuoi far credere che il disfacimento del tuo paese è stato provocato da chi ti ha aiutato e che avrebbe continuato ad aiutarti in cambio di garanzie ovvie?


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2015)

La Merkel,gia nel 2011, non credeva agli aiuti dati alla Grecia...http://ilmanifesto.info/la-crisi-greca-secondo-wikileaks-e-i-dubbi-di-berlino-sul-salvataggio-di-atene-quattro-anni-prima-delle-trattative-con-il-governo-tsipras/...Adesso qualcuno mi spieghi perché dal momento in cui aveva questi dubbi 4 anni fa,non li ha esposti apertamente cambiando le condizioni....E non solo ha continuato sulla stessa via con i soldi dei contribuenti europei...Cioè io ti presto soldi,so che non ce la farai mai a pagare il debito ma vado avanti a prestarteli per altri 4 anni?Allo scopo di cosa?Non è  una polemica ma una curiosità. ...


----------



## Zod (2 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La Merkel,gia nel 2011, non credeva agli aiuti dati alla Grecia...http://ilmanifesto.info/la-crisi-gr...rima-delle-trattative-con-il-governo-tsipras/...Adesso qualcuno mi spieghi perché dal momento in cui aveva questi dubbi 4 anni fa,non li ha esposti apertamente cambiando le condizioni....E non solo ha continuato sulla stessa via con i soldi dei contribuenti europei...Cioè io ti presto soldi,so che non ce la farai mai a pagare il debito ma vado avanti a prestarteli per altri 4 anni?Allo scopo di cosa?Non è  una polemica ma una curiosità. ...


Magari sperava che la crisi durasse meno, oppure si è fidata di altri, o si è adeguata all'opinione degli altri. Il problema non è mai da addebitare a chi presta, ma a chi non rimborsa. Ci può anche stare che la Grecia voglia uscire, ma i debiti comunque si pagano. Qui invece si sta mescolando default con prestito con uscita dall'Euro. Il ricatto è: o accettate le nostre condizioni oppure usciamo dall'Euro causandovi un danno enorme. La formica che vuole comandare il leone. L'anello più piccolo della catena che minaccia di romperla staccandosi se non si fa ciò che chiede. Anche se riuscisse a spuntare condizioni migliori Tsipras ha già causato dei danni gravissimi. È da cacciare a pedate. E secondo me fa pure insider trading. Vincerà il si, e se ne andrà in un bel esilio dorato a godersi tutti i soldi ottenuti speculando sulle borse, se non lo linciano i suoi.


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Magari sperava che la crisi durasse meno, oppure si è fidata di altri, o si è adeguata all'opinione degli altri. Il problema non è mai da addebitare a chi presta, ma a chi non rimborsa. Ci può anche stare che la Grecia voglia uscire, ma i debiti comunque si pagano. Qui invece si sta mescolando default con prestito con uscita dall'Euro. Il ricatto è: o accettate le nostre condizioni oppure usciamo dall'Euro causandovi un danno enorme. La formica che vuole comandare il leone. L'anello più piccolo della catena che minaccia di romperla staccandosi se non si fa ciò che chiede. Anche se riuscisse a spuntare condizioni migliori Tsipras ha già causato dei danni gravissimi. È da cacciare a pedate. E secondo me fa pure insider trading. Vincerà il si, e se ne andrà in un bel esilio dorato a godersi tutti i soldi ottenuti speculando sulle borse, se non lo linciano i suoi.


Guarda che più che una minaccia,l'uscita della Grecia dal euro sarebbe una panacea perche l'euro come valuta volerebbe senza il peso morto della Grecia....Comunque riuscirei a capire 1 anno per speranza,2 anni va ma 4  anni visto il rapporto debito/Pil mi sembra un po'strano....


----------



## Zod (2 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Guarda che più che una minaccia,l'uscita della Grecia dal euro sarebbe una panacea perche l'euro come valuta volerebbe senza il peso morto della Grecia....Comunque riuscirei a capire 1 anno per speranza,2 anni va ma 4  anni visto il rapporto debito/Pil mi sembra un po'strano....


La preoccupazione è che se esce la Grecia poi potrebbe toccare a Portogallo, Spagna e Italia. Rendere l'Euro un fatto reversibile lo indebolisce fortemente, perché soggetto a fallire. È una dura prova per l'Euro, o ne esce profondamente indebolito oppure molto rafforzato. Guardando l'andamento finanziario dell'Euro all'uscita della Grecia non crede nessuno.


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La preoccupazione è che se esce la Grecia poi potrebbe toccare a Portogallo, Spagna e Italia. Rendere l'Euro un fatto reversibile lo indebolisce fortemente, perché soggetto a fallire. È una dura prova per l'Euro, o ne esce profondamente indebolito oppure molto rafforzato. Guardando l'andamento finanziario dell'Euro all'uscita della Grecia non crede nessuno.


L'uscita della Grecia,secondo me,rafforzerà l'euro perché ha tamponato la falla del sistema (la fuga dei capitali dalla Grecia)...E non solo,hanno risolto anche il problema del turismo in TunisiaLoro ragionano solo in ottica di bilancia commerciale e il sistema sta vincendo.Il sistema europeo è  il migliore anche se perdono i deboli e i bambini....Il Pd infatti per evitare l'inflazione ha promesso di mantenere la disoccupazione al 12% come da documento da MEF....[video=youtube_share;coQ6szOr4sk]http://youtu.be/coQ6szOr4sk[/video]La notizia che ha sorpreso a me è agli ultimi minuti del video e la giornalista nonostante la grandezza dello scoop copre tutto....difficilmente spendi soldi( e fai inflazione) se tu ne hai pochi e attorno a te nessuno lavora


----------



## Zod (2 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'uscita della Grecia,secondo me,rafforzerà l'euro perché ha tamponato la falla del sistema (la fuga dei capitali dalla Grecia)...E non solo,hanno risolto anche il problema del turismo in TunisiaLoro ragionano solo in ottica di bilancia commerciale e il sistema sta vincendo.Il sistema europeo è  il migliore anche se perdono i deboli e i bambini....Il Pd infatti per evitare l'inflazione ha promesso di mantenere la disoccupazione al 12% come da documento da MEF....[video=youtube_share;coQ6szOr4sk]http://youtu.be/coQ6szOr4sk[/video]La notizia che ha sorpreso a me è agli ultimi minuti del video e la giornalista nonostante la grandezza dello scoop copre tutto....difficilmente spendi soldi( e fai inflazione) se tu ne hai pochi e attorno a te nessuno lavora


Non starei a scomodare i complottisti. Vince il si, Tsipras se ne va, la Grecia ottiene gli aiuti, vi aspettano anni difficili, ma restate a galla. Non è che in Italia negli ultimi 5 anni ci siamo divertiti. Crisi, tasse, carenza di lavoro, a un passo dal default, con un presidente che diceva che la crisi non c'era, imprenditori suicidi, certezza del lavoro morta sempre, fine dei tempi indeterminati, fine della bazza dei dipendenti pubblici, esodati, strade a pezzi, scuole che crollano, l'Aquila congelata, asili vuoti, centinaia di migliaia di giovani che non lavorano e non studiano, pensioni che chi ha meno di quarant'anni non vedrà mai... Ma si usciamo anche noi, cazzi di chi ha fatto il mutuo a tasso variabile e delle aziende indebitate.


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non starei a scomodare i complottisti. Vince il si, Tsipras se ne va, la Grecia ottiene gli aiuti, vi aspettano anni difficili, ma restate a galla. Non è che in Italia negli ultimi 5 anni ci siamo divertiti. Crisi, tasse, carenza di lavoro, a un passo dal default, con un presidente che diceva che la crisi non c'era, imprenditori suicidi, certezza del lavoro morta sempre, fine dei tempi indeterminati, fine della bazza dei dipendenti pubblici, esodati, strade a pezzi, scuole che crollano, l'Aquila congelata, asili vuoti, centinaia di migliaia di giovani che non lavorano e non studiano, pensioni che chi ha meno di quarant'anni non vedrà mai... Ma si usciamo anche noi, cazzi di chi ha fatto il mutuo a tasso variabile e delle aziende indebitate.


È inutile...non mi fa tristezza che non hai capito.Mi fa tristezza che non vuoi capire.Buona serata.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'uscita della Grecia,secondo me,rafforzerà l'euro perché ha tamponato la falla del sistema (la fuga dei capitali dalla Grecia)...E non solo,hanno risolto anche il problema del turismo in TunisiaLoro ragionano solo in ottica di bilancia commerciale e il sistema sta vincendo.Il sistema europeo è  il migliore anche se perdono i deboli e i bambini....Il Pd infatti per evitare l'inflazione ha promesso di mantenere la disoccupazione al 12% come da documento da MEF....[video=youtube_share;coQ6szOr4sk]http://youtu.be/coQ6szOr4sk[/video]La notizia che ha sorpreso a me è agli ultimi minuti del video e la giornalista nonostante la grandezza dello scoop copre tutto....difficilmente spendi soldi( e fai inflazione) se tu ne hai pochi e attorno a te nessuno lavora


Minchia. Meno male che qualcuno l'ha detto.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

La vera paura che hanno gli europei (e soprattutto gli americani) è che i greci una volt usciti dall'euro potrebbero voler uscire da tutto il resto... Nato compresa. Per quello Obama continua a ripetere che un qualche accordo è obbligatorio.


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo di chi è la frase:* "il governo è espressione del popolo".*
> Se i governi greci sono stati quello che sono stati è perché quella è la mentalità imperante.
> In Italia non è diverso. Berlusconi ha stravinto perché è e rappresenta perfettamente l'italiano medio.
> Prendi un italiano a caso e mettilo nelle scarpe di Berlusconi e farebbe uguale se non peggio.
> ...


è una frase che fa scena, tuttavia io non sono molto d'accordo
se "io" ti voto, di certo non desidero che appena ti eleggano ti metti a rubare o a malgestire, e il governo greco, che io sappia, era anni che taroccava i bilanci pubblici, alla faccia della popolazione ignara
il fatto è, secondo me, che non c'è come gestire il denaro pubblico per farne quello che non si farebbe mai col denaro proprio
non a caso nel nostro diritto privato esiste una locuzione molto significativa, la _diligenza del buon padre di famiglia, _che deriva direttamente dal diritto romano e che obbliga a gestire le obbligazioni di vario tipo assumendosene tutte le responsabilità, come in famiglia
nel diritto pubblico questa locuzione non è mai richiamata, e ciò spiega come mai in pratica tutti le Regioni sono finite sotto inchiesta, ad es. per aver fatto pagare le spese del matrimonio della figlia di X ai contribuenti

invece un sacco di italiani, credo la maggioranza, lavora e cerca di essere in regola con la nostra intricata burocrazia e con i miliardi di adempimenti che ci opprimono...partecipo anche a un forum immobiliare, dove fioccano post in cui si chiedono informazioni su come pagare sanzioni su dimenticanze, ritardi, addirittura errori di 3 euro nelle dichiarazioni...insomma gli argomenti più trattati riguardano come essere in regola nonostante le leggi folli che abbiamo...qualcosa vorrà pur dire, secondo me


----------



## feather (3 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> invece un sacco di italiani, credo la maggioranza, lavora e cerca di essere in regola con la nostra intricata burocrazia e con i miliardi di adempimenti che ci opprimono...partecipo anche a un forum immobiliare, dove fioccano post in cui si chiedono informazioni su come pagare sanzioni su dimenticanze, ritardi, addirittura errori di 3 euro nelle dichiarazioni...insomma gli argomenti più trattati riguardano come essere in regola nonostante le leggi folli che abbiamo...qualcosa vorrà pur dire, secondo me


Vuol dire che se tu non paghi o fai una cazzata ti si inculano con la sabbia, se sei il primo ministro no. Questo vuol dire.
La mentalità dei poveracci è la stessa mentalità di merda di chi è salito al potere, solo che lì hanno, per l'appunto, il potere. Anche di fare le porcate, che infatti fanno.
È il menefreghismo per il prossimo, quello che porta a fottersene del vicino di casa. Quello che se c'è la spazzatura davanti al casa mia la scopo davanti alla porta del vicino. Quella che 'non faccio fattura così frego lo stato', che così non paga le medicine per i malati di cancro, che così alza le tasse su chi non le può evadere. 
E la mentalità del furbo, di fottere il prossimo per il proprio guadagno, senza vedere che sei inserito in un sistema, se fotti il prossimo, in parte, ti stai fottendo da solo.
E questa mentalità, mi spiace, ma appartiene alla gran parte della popolazione italiana. E, sospetto, anche greca.

Se poi vogliamo disquisire sulle percentuali di stronzi sul totale ne possiamo parlare, ma gli stronzi sono, mi spiace, oltre il 50%.


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Vuol dire che se tu non paghi o fai una cazzata ti si inculano con la sabbia, se sei il primo ministro no. Questo vuol dire.
> La mentalità dei poveracci è la stessa mentalità di merda di chi è salito al potere, solo che lì hanno, per l'appunto, il potere. Anche di fare le porcate, che infatti fanno.
> È il menefreghismo per il prossimo, quello che porta a fottersene del vicino di casa. Quello che se c'è la spazzatura davanti al casa mia la scopo davanti alla porta del vicino. Quella che 'non faccio fattura così frego lo stato', che così non paga le medicine per i malati di cancro, che così alza le tasse su chi non le può evadere.
> E la mentalità del furbo, di fottere il prossimo per il proprio guadagno, senza vedere che sei inserito in un sistema, se fotti il prossimo, in parte, ti stai fottendo da solo.
> ...


boh, non me ne intendo molto, ma ti posso assicurare che i proprietari immobiliari, "stronzi" per antonomasia perchè ritenuti più facoltosi di altre categorie, in realtà non ragionano così
in questo campo c'è secondo me il desiderio fine a se stesso di essere "a posto", che appunto è una mentalità
forse deriva dal fatto che noi ci occupiamo di beni materiali ben definiti e "da toccare con mano", e non di cazzate


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2015)

I greci dopo Maratona e le Termopili, dovranno salvare l'Europa un'altra volta.


----------



## Zod (3 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh, non me ne intendo molto, ma ti posso assicurare che i proprietari immobiliari, "stronzi" per antonomasia perchè ritenuti più facoltosi di altre categorie, in realtà non ragionano così
> in questo campo c'è secondo me il desiderio fine a se stesso di essere "a posto", che appunto è una mentalità
> forse deriva dal fatto che noi ci occupiamo di beni materiali ben definiti e "da toccare con mano", e non di cazzate


Tipo quelli che scoperchiano i capannoni vuoti per non pagarci l'IMU? Mah, secondo me gli interessa sapere come essere in regola dopo aver ricevuto un avviso di accertamento, come tutti. Per non parlare di chi intesta case ai figli o nipoti appena maggiorenni per non pagare l'IMU sulla seconda casa o terza casa. Non che li biasimi, ma non ci vedo una categoria di più onesti rispetto ad altre. Le tasse non le vuole pagare nessuno, perché sono complicatissime ed incidono per oltre il 50% del reddito. Se fossero più semplici e incidessero intorno al 25-30% verrebbero pagate da tutti o quasi, e aumenterebbero il senso dello stato, che ora viene visto come una sanguisuga che oltre a pretendere tasse salatissime e difficili da pagare, poi sperpera anche il denaro truccando appalti e fornendo servizi mediocri.


----------



## Eratò (3 Luglio 2015)

Giusto perché oggi non mi son ancora beccata della complottista. ....http://www.lanotiziagiornale.it/grecia-spese-militari-folli-su-ordine-di-germania-e-fmi-dossier-shock-della-nato-sullacquisto-di-armi-e-le-rivelazioni-di-wikileaks-atene-fu-costretta/


----------



## Zod (3 Luglio 2015)

Il governo greco gioca ancora a poker con l'Europa. Chiede una grande vittoria del no convinto di poter spuntare poi un accordo migliore. Ma se l'Europa non ci dovesse stare? Se il disastro della Grecia finisse con il trasformarsi nel monito verso tutti gli anti europeisti? A me sembra il trionfo dell'irresponsabilità.


----------



## dimmidinò (3 Luglio 2015)

cavolo, avevo fatto una risposta lunghissima.. e non si è salvata... non farò mai più dei pensieri così profondi


----------



## dimmidinò (3 Luglio 2015)

Grexit.. io non penserei a grexit. La grecia non uscirà dall’eurozona. Che vinca il si o il no, non accadrà. È vero che i mercati sono col fiato sospeso.. quello che vuoi.. ma non succederà. Perché se esce è un problema per tutti. Quindi conviene stare tutti molto calmi. Dovremmo solo pensare a come sono le cose: la grecia non può pagare i creditori, la troika. Il fmi non la aiuterà più. Perché ci sono problemi di mezzo che sono più grandi della grecia. Ci sono i bric che spingono. Loro non hanno modo di decidere a causa del veto usa. Quindi non è giusto che loro paghino per la grecia. Ma è giusto che paghiamo noi,l’ue, a quanto pare. L’unica via, ed è quello che accadrà: è una riformulazione del debito della grecia e una revisione della sua economia interna. Molto probabilmente ci sarà un governo tecnico in grecia dopo il voto. Faranno una revisione dei conti pubblici, un inasprimento fiscale, alzeranno l’età pensionabile. E i cittadini staranno sempre peggio. E non solo i cittadini della grecia. Finalmente, nel male, avremo una fotografia di quello che è l’essere cittadino EUROPEO. è questo. Accade qualcosa in grecia? Succede pure a te. PUNTO.
Tutto è collegato. E credi a me, e se non vuoi credere a me apri il numero del sole 24 ore di lunedì, i dati parlano, noi stiamo meglio della gracia. Al momento. Ci sentiamo repressi dal nostro stato, soffocati dalla pressione fiscale, invasi dagli immigrati. Ma non è nulla. Noi non siamo in quella condizione, nemmeno lontanamente. Perché abbiamo un’economia diversa dalla grecia. Abbiamo un buon comparto industriale, che risente ovviamente della crisi.. abbiamo una grande agricoltura che è chiaramente provata dalla congiuntura economica. Abbiamo il turismo (che è comunque meno della grecia eh.. grecia turismo 17 del pil e noi 10%)… ma non puoi negare che tutto sia legato a quello che succede in Europa..
In tutto ciò succede una cosa terribile, e credo che sia diffusa in tutto il mondo: LA DISINFORMAZIONE. Proprio l’altro giorno parlavo con degli amici del debito pubblico.. ed ecco che ho scoperto che loro non sanno cosa sia. Ne parlavano così francamente.. che ad un certo punto mi è venuto spontaneo chiedere se loro sapessero cosa fosse il debito pubblico…. E la vuoi sapere la risposta? Ti giuro è piuttosto ridicola: “il debito pubblico è le tasse che sono evase”.
Questo è quello  che crede la gente. LA GENTE. Capisci? Io poi gliel’ho spiegato cos’è davvero. Ma ho pensato, questa gente vota.. vota come me… e pensa cos’è grexit. Come me. Come te. Quindi a cosa serve  che tu chieda cosa ne pensiamo di grexit? ….


----------



## Alessandra (3 Luglio 2015)

Stamattina leggevo questa pagina di blog riguardo la Grecia.
per chi ha la pazienza e la voglia di leggere, cosa ne pensate?

http://goofynomics.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/cosa-sapete-della-grecia-fact-checking.html?m=1


----------



## Zod (3 Luglio 2015)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> Grexit.. io non penserei a grexit. La grecia non uscirà dall’eurozona. Che vinca il si o il no, non accadrà. È vero che i mercati sono col fiato sospeso.. quello che vuoi.. ma non succederà. Perché se esce è un problema per tutti. Quindi conviene stare tutti molto calmi. Dovremmo solo pensare a come sono le cose: la grecia non può pagare i creditori, la troika. Il fmi non la aiuterà più. Perché ci sono problemi di mezzo che sono più grandi della grecia. Ci sono i bric che spingono. Loro non hanno modo di decidere a causa del veto usa. Quindi non è giusto che loro paghino per la grecia. Ma è giusto che paghiamo noi,l’ue, a quanto pare. L’unica via, ed è quello che accadrà: è una riformulazione del debito della grecia e una revisione della sua economia interna. Molto probabilmente ci sarà un governo tecnico in grecia dopo il voto. Faranno una revisione dei conti pubblici, un inasprimento fiscale, alzeranno l’età pensionabile. E i cittadini staranno sempre peggio. E non solo i cittadini della grecia. Finalmente, nel male, avremo una fotografia di quello che è l’essere cittadino EUROPEO. è questo. Accade qualcosa in grecia? Succede pure a te. PUNTO.
> Tutto è collegato. E credi a me, e se non vuoi credere a me apri il numero del sole 24 ore di lunedì, i dati parlano, noi stiamo meglio della gracia. Al momento. Ci sentiamo repressi dal nostro stato, soffocati dalla pressione fiscale, invasi dagli immigrati. Ma non è nulla. Noi non siamo in quella condizione, nemmeno lontanamente. Perché abbiamo un’economia diversa dalla grecia. Abbiamo un buon comparto industriale, che risente ovviamente della crisi.. abbiamo una grande agricoltura che è chiaramente provata dalla congiuntura economica. Abbiamo il turismo (che è comunque meno della grecia eh.. grecia turismo 17 del pil e noi 10%)… ma non puoi negare che tutto sia legato a quello che succede in Europa..
> In tutto ciò succede una cosa terribile, e credo che sia diffusa in tutto il mondo: LA DISINFORMAZIONE. Proprio l’altro giorno parlavo con degli amici del debito pubblico.. ed ecco che ho scoperto che loro non sanno cosa sia. Ne parlavano così francamente.. che ad un certo punto mi è venuto spontaneo chiedere se loro sapessero cosa fosse il debito pubblico…. E la vuoi sapere la risposta? Ti giuro è piuttosto ridicola: “il debito pubblico è le tasse che sono evase”.
> Questo è quello  che crede la gente. LA GENTE. Capisci? Io poi gliel’ho spiegato cos’è davvero. Ma ho pensato, questa gente vota.. vota come me… e pensa cos’è grexit. Come me. Come te. Quindi a cosa serve  che tu chieda cosa ne pensiamo di grexit? ….


Ma infatti il 90% delle persone non comprende i meccanismi della politica e dell'economia. E non ci sono riferimenti comuni, ci sono gli esperti che sostengono chi una tesi chi l'altra. Alla fine il popolo si fa infinocchiare dal populista, che ha trovato a chi dare la colpa, che dipinge scenari impossibili, e prende voti. Il miracolo italiano, il reddito di cittadinanza, l'espulsione dei rifugiati. Quante volte nei bar senti dire che andrebbe fatto un muro in mezzo al mare, oppure che andrebbero bombardati così poi non partono più, che se li aiuti partiranno sempre. 

È un limite della democrazia. Pensa che per diventare senatore non occorre nessun titolo di studio, perché se il popolo vuole ha diritto di eleggere a suo rappresentante anche un ignorante. E non puoi nemmeno chiedere il titolo di studio all'elettore. La democrazia non porta necessariamente al risultato migliore, Hitler è stato eletto democraticamente. La democrazia è solo il punto di partenza per la rappresentazione del volere popolare. Sta poi al singolo informarsi, tenersi aggiornato, ascoltare tutte le parti, e decidere. Se non lo fa, voterà senza capire cosa vota, ma c'è anche la rassegnazione che tanto qualunque cosa voti non cambia mai niente.


----------



## dimmidinò (3 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma infatti il 90% delle persone non comprende i meccanismi della politica e dell'economia. E non ci sono riferimenti comuni, ci sono gli esperti che sostengono chi una tesi chi l'altra. Alla fine il popolo si fa infinocchiare dal populista, che ha trovato a chi dare la colpa, che dipinge scenari impossibili, e prende voti. Il miracolo italiano, il reddito di cittadinanza, l'espulsione dei rifugiati. Quante volte nei bar senti dire che andrebbe fatto un muro in mezzo al mare, oppure che andrebbero bombardati così poi non partono più, che se gli aiuti partiranno sempre.
> 
> È un limite della democrazia. Pensa che per diventare senatore non occorre nessun titolo di studio, perché se il popolo vuole ha diritto di eleggere a suo rappresentante anche un ignorante. E non puoi nemmeno chiedere il titolo di studio all'elettore. La democrazia non porta necessariamente al risultato migliore, Hitler è stato eletto democraticamente. La democrazia è solo il punto di partenza per la rappresentazione del volere popolare. Sta poi al singolo informarsi, tenersi aggiornato, ascoltare tutte le parti, e decidere. Se non lo fa, voterà senza capire cosa vota, ma c'è anche la rassegnazione che tanto qualunque cosa voti non cambia mai niente.


grazie, credo che tu abbia capito esattamente il mio messaggio. però lo hai capito tu che già lo sai. vorrei lo capissero gli altri....


----------



## Zod (3 Luglio 2015)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> grazie, credo che tu abbia capito esattamente il mio messaggio. però lo hai capito tu che già lo sai. vorrei lo capissero gli altri....


Resta il fatto, non trascurabile, che se la Grecia resta nell'Euro, l'Europa sarà responsabile, almeno in parte, di ciò che vi succederà. Responsabile nel senso che non lascerà che scoppi una guerra civile, che se ne farà carico, che non la lascerà comunque sola. Se invece la Grecia esce, l'Europa la abbandonerà a se stessa, qualunque sia il suo futuro, ed eventuali profughi saranno trattati come vengono trattati quelli attuali.

Tsipras fa male a giocare a Poker con l'Europa, perché l'Europa guarda al lungo periodo:
anche se vince il no, l'Europa non darà comunque condizioni migliori, perché poi le vorrebbero anche tutti gli altri stati con la minaccia di uscire, e l'Euro andrebbe a pezzi con più probabilità che se la Grecia uscisse. Se la Grecia esce potrebbe scaturirne un disastro umanitario che si rifletterebbe comunque sull'Europa, per questo si cerca di impedirlo. Per non avere altri profughi.


----------



## dimmidinò (3 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Resta il fatto, non trascurabile, che se la Grecia resta nell'Euro, l'Europa sarà responsabile, almeno in parte, di ciò che vi succederà. Responsabile nel senso che non lascerà che scoppi una guerra civile, che se ne farà carico, che non la lascerà comunque sola. Se invece la Grecia esce, l'Europa la abbandonerà a se stessa, qualunque sia il suo futuro, ed eventuali profughi saranno trattati come vengono trattati quelli attuali.
> 
> Tsipras fa male a giocare a Poker con l'Europa, perché l'Europa guarda al lungo periodo:
> anche se vince il no, l'Europa non darà comunque condizioni migliori, perché poi le vorrebbero anche tutti gli altri stati con la minaccia di uscire, e l'Euro andrebbe a pezzi con più probabilità che se la Grecia uscisse. Se la Grecia esce potrebbe scaturirne un disastro umanitario che si rifletterebbe comunque sull'Europa, per questo si cerca di impedirlo. Per non avere altri profughi.


anche se la grecia uscisse resterebbe cmq lì. quindi in qualche modo verrebbe finanziata. e che resti nell'euro è solo un beneficio per l'aera euro. non neghiamolo. non parliamo di profughi. non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Luglio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Stamattina leggevo questa pagina di blog riguardo la Grecia.
> per chi ha la pazienza e la voglia di leggere, cosa ne pensate?
> 
> http://goofynomics.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/cosa-sapete-della-grecia-fact-checking.html?m=1


Molto secco e interessante. Mi piace, perché non parla d'altro che di GRAFICI (benedetti i grafici).


----------



## Zod (3 Luglio 2015)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> anche se la grecia uscisse resterebbe cmq lì. quindi in qualche modo verrebbe finanziata. e che resti nell'euro è solo un beneficio per l'aera euro. non neghiamolo. non parliamo di profughi. non c'entrano nulla.


Purchè non sia la Grecia a dettare le condizioni. Altrimenti meglio che esca. Se no poi ci mettiamo tutti a dettare condizioni.


----------



## dimmidinò (3 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Purchè non sia la Grecia a dettare le condizioni. Altrimenti meglio che esca. Se no poi ci mettiamo tutti a dettare condizioni.


la grecia ha già sul piatto le sue condizioni. ed effettivamente non può fare nulla se non essere succube di ciò che farà il suo popolo domenica e ciò che, peggio, saranno le conseguenze lunedì. e lunedì le borse saranno aperte, e saranno conseguenze per noi. sai da un lato mi piacerebbe un grexit, e sto parlando irrazionalmente. solo per curiosità accademica. per essere spettatore del più grande evento macroeconomico della storia dell'europa. ma dal punto di vista individuale, e come cittadino europeo, non vorrei mai vederla una cosa del genere.


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Stamattina leggevo questa pagina di blog riguardo la Grecia.
> per chi ha la pazienza e la voglia di leggere, cosa ne pensate?
> 
> http://goofynomics.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/cosa-sapete-della-grecia-fact-checking.html?m=1


È  così....Brava Alessandra ad aver postato questo link....Spero che venga letto...


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Tipo quelli che scoperchiano i capannoni vuoti per non pagarci l'IMU? Mah, secondo me gli interessa sapere come essere in regola dopo aver ricevuto un avviso di accertamento, come tutti. Per non parlare di chi intesta case ai figli o nipoti appena maggiorenni per non pagare l'IMU sulla seconda casa o terza casa. Non che li biasimi, ma non ci vedo una categoria di più onesti rispetto ad altre. Le tasse non le vuole pagare nessuno, perché sono complicatissime ed incidono per oltre il 50% del reddito. Se fossero più semplici e incidessero intorno al 25-30% verrebbero pagate da tutti o quasi, e aumenterebbero il senso dello stato, che ora viene visto come una sanguisuga che oltre a pretendere tasse salatissime e difficili da pagare, poi sperpera anche il denaro truccando appalti e fornendo servizi mediocri.


nei capannoni si lavora, quindi l'IMU sui capannoni non è altro che un'ulteriore tassa  sul lavoro, che è già tassatissimo, stessa cosa riguardo ai terreni agricoli, e comunque l'IMU è solo una delle miriadi di tasse sugli immobili...e ti stupirai ma degli avvisi di accertamento si parla molto meno che di come riuscire ad essere in regola, cosa non facile come dicevo


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Stamattina leggevo questa pagina di blog riguardo la Grecia.
> per chi ha la pazienza e la voglia di leggere, cosa ne pensate?
> 
> http://goofynomics.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/cosa-sapete-della-grecia-fact-checking.html?m=1



grazie, affascinante


----------



## Zod (4 Luglio 2015)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> la grecia ha già sul piatto le sue condizioni. ed effettivamente non può fare nulla se non essere succube di ciò che farà il suo popolo domenica e ciò che, peggio, saranno le conseguenze lunedì. e lunedì le borse saranno aperte, e saranno conseguenze per noi. sai da un lato mi piacerebbe un grexit, e sto parlando irrazionalmente. solo per curiosità accademica. per essere spettatore del più grande evento macroeconomico della storia dell'europa. ma dal punto di vista individuale, e come cittadino europeo, non vorrei mai vederla una cosa del genere.


La Grecia conta per il 2% del PIL, definire un grande evento macroeconomico la sua uscita mi pare eccessivo. Le borse contano poco e nulla, soffrono l'incertezza, e il terrorismo psicologico che si sta facendo intorno a questa vicenda.


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La Grecia conta per il 2% del PIL, definire un grande evento macroeconomico la sua uscita mi pare eccessivo. Le borse contano poco e nulla, soffrono l'incertezza, e il terrorismo psicologico che si sta facendo intorno a questa vicenda.


Su questo ti quoto.


----------



## dimmidinò (4 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La Grecia conta per il 2% del PIL, definire un grande evento macroeconomico la sua uscita mi pare eccessivo. Le borse contano poco e nulla, soffrono l'incertezza, e il terrorismo psicologico che si sta facendo intorno a questa vicenda.


L'unione monetaria europea che per la prima volta perde uno dei suoi membri non ti pare un grande evento macroeconomico? Ti pare una cosa che succede ogni giorno? È una cosa talmente assurda che quando hanno creato l'unione monetaria non hanno nemmeno pensato di normarla. Non c'è un articolo che dica cosa fate in caso di uscita..


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> L'unione monetaria europea che per la prima volta perde uno dei suoi membri non ti pare un grande evento macroeconomico? Ti pare una cosa che succede ogni giorno? È una cosa talmente assurda che quando hanno creato l'unione monetaria non hanno nemmeno pensato di normarla. Non c'è un articolo che dica cosa fate in caso di uscita..


La verità cruda nel sistema europeo è  che nessuno regala niente e questa che definiamo come Unione Europea si basa solo ed esclusivamente sulla bilancia commerciale...Se non hai niente da dare in termini di profitto e conti poco(solo il 2%) te ne puoi pure andare affanculo...L'unico motivo per cui l'Europa non vuole perdere la Grecia è  per non darla in pasto alla Russia e alla Cina vista la sua posizione geopolitica...


----------



## Alessandra (4 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La verità cruda nel sistema europeo è  che nessuno regala niente e questa che definiamo come Unione Europea si basa solo ed esclusivamente sulla bilancia commerciale...Se non hai niente da dare in termini di profitto e conti poco(solo il 2%) te ne puoi pure andare affanculo...L'unico motivo per cui l'Europa non vuole perdere la Grecia è  per non darla in pasto alla Russia e alla Cina vista la sua posizione geopolitica...


Esatto. 
Ero arrivata anche io a pensare a questo. 
Stavo pensando anche al commercio. Se la grecia esce e ha difficolta' a comprare beni dall'europa,  la cina e la Russia faranno accordi. E nulla è per niente.  Come dici tu,  la sua posizione geopolitica e' strategica


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

Poi una considerazione personale indipendentemente dalla Grecia : siamo in una Comunità Europea dove la maggioranza del popolo non sa un cazzo degli altri popoli....Cioè si sa che le Svedesi son belle e alte,che l'Italia ha il Colosseo,i Dolce %Gabbana e che Firenze è bella mentre Napoli ha la pizza buona,si sa che i Tedeschi son ordinati ed efficienti e che un tempo c'era il muro di Berlino,la Francia ha la torrevdi Eiffel ,in Spagna hanno il flamenco e son callienti,in Inghilterra hanno il Big Ben e ci son nati i Beatles. e God save the Queen...Ma delle istituzioni in quei paesi,della loro costituzione,del utilizzo dei loro fondi,del loro SSN la maggioranza non sa un cazzo...Praticamente siamo in unione con degli sconosciuti noi europei...A me stessa sono state fatte domande  allucinanti "ma i commercialisti in Grecia ce li avete?"...Per non parlare di un amico in visita in Grecia che insisteva di aprire la porta del ufficio di un magistrato "per vedere com'è ",roba che in Italia sicuramente non farebbe mai....E poi arrivano e dicono "vi tassiamo cosi prestiamo soldi a quel paese"...E non sapendo niente del paese,a occhi chiusi,si accetta pure...Uno scambio di soldi tra sconosciuti.Questo è la Comunità Europea.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Luglio 2015)

Fin'ora non ci ho capito molto dei veri motivi della crisi ect. ...gli articoli in generale non sono molto chiari ed evidenziano solo il fatto che la Grecia non si e' impegnata. 
Ma cavolo. ...prima dell'euro la Grecia era un paese dove si viveva bene,  no? Non c'era la poverta' attuale. ....

Ho trovato illuminante quel link che ho postato. ...

Le notizie che trovo sui giornali non sono abbastanza chiare. ...(per me)


----------



## Alessandra (4 Luglio 2015)

Infatti, Eratò. 
Siamo in unione con sconosciuti. 
Manca la conoscenza delle altre realtà politiche e culturali, e si sa, con l'ignoranza,  e' facile poi far alimentare pregiudizi e razzismo.  E' facile credere a chi punta il dito verso presunti colpevoli  (che sono solo il capro espiatorio di qualcosa di più grande ).

Ricordo una gita a berlino,  eravamo andati in un bar e dopo l'ennesima birra,  il gruppo di tedeschi che all'inizio era sembrato amichevole,  poi aveva iniziato a lasciarsi andare a pregiudizi razzisti su gli italiani. 
Un mio compagno di scuola (bergamasco ) disse:
"Se non vado d'accordo un bresciano e un bergamasco,  che cazzo avranno mai da dirsi un italiano e un tedesco!  Altro che europa unita! "
E sotto molti aspetti e' vero.


----------



## Zod (4 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La verità cruda nel sistema europeo è  che nessuno regala niente e questa che definiamo come Unione Europea si basa solo ed esclusivamente sulla bilancia commerciale...Se non hai niente da dare in termini di profitto e conti poco(solo il 2%) te ne puoi pure andare affanculo...L'unico motivo per cui l'Europa non vuole perdere la Grecia è  per non darla in pasto alla Russia e alla Cina vista la sua posizione geopolitica...


È normale che sia così. Come nelle aziende: se un comparto è in perdita lo finanzi con i comparti che sono in guadagno, cerchi di rilanciarlo, definisci un piano industriale, prendi il responsabile e gli dici di stendere un piano di investimenti, gli fornisci la liquidità, ma se poi il ramo resta secco, lo tagli. È normale che sia così, secondo te dovrebbero fare un prelievo forzoso sui conti correnti degli italiani per aiutare i Greci? Ma chi ci starebbe? La Grecia ha dei debiti da pagare, li paga? Bene! Non li paga? Fanculo! 

Per quanto riguarda la geopolitica, conviene più alla Grecia restare con l'Occidente. Altrimenti si ritrova i carri armati di Putin in piazza Sintagma. 

Sia chiaro che io i Greci li voglio in Europa, pagherei anche un balzello in più per tenerceli, perché la Grecia ha una storia, non è come altri paesi che li studi solo in geografia, la Grecia la studi anche in storia, italiano, filosofia, legge, medicina. Ha un surplus derivante dalla sua cultura. Ma non possono nemmeno dare dei terroristi a chi gli ha prestato denaro e ora chiede solo che vengano rispettati i patti. Ma non è un problema del popolo greco, è un problema di chi lo rappresenta in questo momento. Vedremo il risultato del referendum, da li potremo capire se la Grecia è ancora una culla della civiltà, oppure se è rimasto solo qualche filo di paglia marcio.


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Infatti, Eratò.
> Siamo in unione con sconosciuti.
> Manca la conoscenza delle altre realtà politiche e culturali, e si sa, con l'ignoranza,  e' facile poi far alimentare pregiudizi e razzismo.  E' facile credere a chi punta il dito verso presunti colpevoli  (che sono solo il capro espiatorio di qualcosa di più grande ).
> 
> ...


L'ignoranza regna sovvrana nel Europa...Leggiamo e ci informiamo quando arrivano i cazzi senza sapere niente del passato e  del presente
di quel paese ,ci formiamo delle idee parziali e soggettive e ne facciamo un dogma in periodi di crisi ...Come fai a capire le dinamiche senza sapere niente dei paesi coinvolti?Come fai a decidere coscientemente ciò che andrebbe fatto senza avere tutte le informazioni?Finisci per diventare lo strumento nelle mani dei politici....


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> È normale che sia così. Come nelle aziende: se un comparto è in perdita lo finanzi con i comparti che sono in guadagno, cerchi di rilanciarlo, definisci un piano industriale, prendi il responsabile e gli dici di stendere un piano di investimenti, gli fornisci la liquidità, ma se poi il ramo resta secco, lo tagli. È normale che sia così, secondo te dovrebbero fare un prelievo forzoso sui conti correnti degli italiani per aiutare i Greci? Ma chi ci starebbe? La Grecia ha dei debiti da pagare, li paga? Bene! Non li paga? Fanculo!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la geopolitica, conviene più alla Grecia restare con l'Occidente. Altrimenti si ritrova i carri armati di Putin in piazza Sintagma.
> 
> Sia chiaro che io i Greci li voglio in Europa, pagherei anche un balzello in più per tenerceli, perché la Grecia ha una storia, non è come altri paesi che li studi solo in geografia, la Grecia la studi anche in storia, italiano, filosofia, legge, medicina. Ha un surplus derivante dalla sua cultura. Ma non possono nemmeno dare dei terroristi a chi gli ha prestato denaro e ora chiede solo che vengano rispettati i patti. Ma non è un problema del popolo greco, è un problema di chi lo rappresenta in questo momento. Vedremo il risultato del referendum, da li potremo capire se la Grecia è ancora una culla della civiltà, oppure se è rimasto solo qualche filo di paglia marcio.


Zod io lo so che è così...Ma non basta che lo sappia io.E quindi i vari politici 
la smettessero di "sbandierare" i valori etici e morali su cui si basa l'Europa perché illudono solo i popoli.


----------



## Zod (4 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Zod io lo so che è così...Ma non basta che lo sappia io.E quindi i vari politici
> la smettessero di "sbandierare" i valori etici e morali su cui si basa l'Europa perché illudono solo i popoli.


Alla fine delle chiacchiere, delle poesie, dei sentimentalismi, delle soggettività, ciò che conta sono i numeri. Solo i numeri sono oggettivi. Mi aspetto un 75% di si. Con un risultato del genere l'Europa ha il dovere di aiutare la Grecia a risollevarsi. Altrimenti fanculo anche l'Euro.


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Alla fine delle chiacchiere, delle poesie, dei sentimentalismi, delle soggettività, ciò che conta sono i numeri. Solo i numeri sono oggettivi. Mi aspetto un 75% di si. Con un risultato del genere l'Europa ha il dovere di aiutare la Grecia a risollevarsi. Altrimenti fanculo anche l'Euro.


Sentimentalisni da me?Per niente guarda...Stai parlando con una che paga doppie tasse,in Grecia e in Italia...per cui fidati,i sentimentalismi li ho messi da parte da un pezzo....


----------



## Zod (4 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sentimentalisni da me?Per niente guarda...Stai parlando con una che paga doppie tasse,in Grecia e in Italia...per cui fidati,i sentimentalismi li ho messi da parte da un pezzo....


Io non parlo mai al personale. Quindi non mi riferisco a te ne per quanto riguarda i sentimentalismi ne per quanto riguarda i complottismi. Non parlo mai al personale in pubblico.


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io non parlo mai al personale. Quindi non mi riferisco a te ne per quanto riguarda i sentimentalismi ne per quanto riguarda i complottismi. Non parlo mai al personale in pubblico.


Ok


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

Facciamoci due risate ...[video=youtube_share;wDDZmBotLFQ]http://youtu.be/wDDZmBotLFQ[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (4 Luglio 2015)

Ahahahaha!  Bellissimo!


----------



## sienne (4 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

comunque, è una schifezza ... una vera porcata. Secondo me. Probabilmente, non capisco un cavolo ... 
Ma o si o no, non si capisce bene cosa si vota esattamente e cose include e cosa no. 
È un gioco alla roulette ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

*E per par condicio*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Ahahahaha!  Bellissimo!


Il giornalista greco annuncia al telegiornale.......persone ben informate riferiscono che nel prossimo incontro con i creditori,l'argomentazione principale del governo sarà "e che farete di tutti quei soldi, mica ve li porterete nella tomba?!"


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Luoghi comuni da sfatare
http://scenarieconomici.it/grecia-luoghi-comuni-da-sfatare/


----------



## Alessandra (5 Luglio 2015)

Molto interessante,  Eratò, 
Ho visto anche il video dove D'Alema spiega dove vanno a finire I finanziamenti europei destinati alla Grecia. 

Grecia in pasto agli avvoltoi. ....
che rabbia


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il consiglio rimane quello di aprire un nuovo thread, se l'argomento deve deviare e se ritenete interessante la deriva. Ma abbiamo già dato su quel fronte!


Non vorrai mica che ci si imbarchi a parlare di economia? Non sia mai che ci sia qualcuno che ne sa qualcosa e allora"troika tiranna" non basta più.

Meglio continuare con politicanti tutti uguali e utilizzare luoghi comuni a raffica con noi buoni (che poi si scopre che cercare di evadere tasse e regole è l'impegno principale) e loro i cattivi. Poi abbiamo pure i musulmani a disposizione.


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vorrai mica che ci si imbarchi a parlare di economia? Non sia mai che ci sia qualcuno che ne sa qualcosa e allora"troika tiranna" non basta più.
> 
> Meglio continuare con politicanti tutti uguali e utilizzare luoghi comuni a raffica con noi buoni (che poi si scopre che cercare di evadere tasse e regole è l'impegno principale) e loro i cattivi. Poi abbiamo pure i musulmani a disposizione.


eh..ma a quanto pare l'argomento non interessa più di tanto...torniamo a parlare di film,cazzi,mazzi e intralazzi (cit.Oscuro)Di certo in quei settori siamo più esperti....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> eh..ma a quanto pare l'argomento non interessa più di tanto...torniamo a parlare di film,cazzi,mazzi e intralazzi (cit.Oscuro)Di certo in quei settori siamo più esperti....


A me interessa. Sono ignorante e lo so.
Anche perché si può desiderare e anche impegnarsi per un'economia diversa, ma quando devi pagare le bollette non è il momento.
Io modestamente penso che la conquista non avviene con i mezzi di un tempo e che la guerra ha infatti altre funzioni. Ma come quando militarmente un popolo deve riconoscere quando è sconfitto, ugualmente accade economicamente. 
Resto ignorante.


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me interessa. Sono ignorante e lo so.
> Anche perché si può desiderare e anche impegnarsi per un'economia diversa, ma quando devi pagare le bollette non è il momento.
> Io modestamente penso che la conquista non avviene con i mezzi di un tempo e che la guerra ha infatti altre funzioni. Ma come quando militarmente un popolo deve riconoscere quando è sconfitto, ugualmente accade economicamente.
> Resto ignorante.


Quale popolo?Quello greco?Con 60 euro al giorno di prelievo dopo ore di attesa dietro un bancoma penso che
l'abbiano riconosciuto e capito di essere poveri....Non ci vogliono competenze economiche per capirlo....E quindi?


----------



## Flavia (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> eh..ma a quanto pare l'argomento non interessa più di tanto...torniamo a parlare di film,cazzi,mazzi e intralazzi (cit.Oscuro)Di certo in quei settori siamo più esperti....


questa mattina mentre guardavo 
le ultime notizie su rai news ti pensavo
oggi per una intera nazione
per ogni singolo uomo
per ogni singola donna
è un giorno cruciale
ogni singola persona ha il diritto
e la responsabilità di decidere
cosa è bene e cosa no
non ne capisco di politica
di economia, di bracci di ferro vari
tra nazioni e di giochi di potere
da quello che hanno detto al tg
i si e i no, si dividono a seconda
del ceto sociale: poveri da una parte
e benestanti dall'altra
e questo non è bello...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quale popolo?Quello greco?Con 60 euro al giorno di prelievo dopo ore di attesa dietro un bancoma penso che
> l'abbiano riconosciuto e capito di essere poveri....Non ci vogliono competenze economiche per capirlo....E quindi?


Sconfitti. Poveri è da vedere. Vivere da poveri, come da ricchi, non credo sia indicativo dello stato della ricchezza. Il blocco dei prelievi è inevitabile in queste condizioni. Chiunque farebbe  "si salvi chi può" prenderebbe più che può e li porterebbe altrove e allora sì che sarebbe la rovina.

Non so come se ne possa uscire. Lo sapessi sarei al posto di Draghi. Ho solo capito che soluzioni semplici non ne esistono mai.
Sono convinta che vincerà il sì.


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Flavia ha detto:


> questa mattina mentre guardavo
> le ultime notizie su rai news ti pensavo
> oggi per una intera nazione
> per ogni singolo uomo
> ...


che non è bello...e fosse chiaro : tutto ciò che ho postato qui non è per difendere i politici e neanche
per dimostrare che io sia esperta di economia.Ma proprio per dimostrare che quella povera gente al di fuori dei 
bancomat (compresa la mia famiglia) non è come viene descritta sui social network,in giro per ilweb o nei bar....Non sono i pensionati che hanno evaso ma i ricchi che se la spasseranno comunque....se qualcuno riesce a rimanere impassibile quando i propri genitori vengono definiti "fannuloni,pigri e cattivi" buon per lui....per me non è  così.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> che non è bello...e fosse chiaro : tutto ciò che ho postato qui non è per difendere i politici e neanche
> per dimostrare che io sia esperta di economia.Ma proprio per dimostrare che quella povera gente al di fuori dei
> bancomat (compresa la mia famiglia) non è come viene descritta sui social network,in giro per ilweb o nei bar....Non sono i pensionati che hanno evaso ma i ricchi che se la spasseranno comunque....se qualcuno riesce a rimanere impassibile quando i propri genitori vengono definiti "fannuloni,pigri e cattivi" buon per lui....per me non è  così.


Ci crede chi ci vuole credere.
Anche in Italia si era detto che avevamo vissuto al di sopra delle nostre possibilità. Ma chi?
Qualcuno ha vissuto SOPRA di noi, altroché!


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sconfitti. Poveri è da vedere. Vivere da poveri, come da ricchi, non credo sia indicativo dello stato della ricchezza. Il blocco dei prelievi è inevitabile in queste condizioni. Chiunque farebbe  "si salvi chi può" prenderebbe più che può e li porterebbe altrove e allora sì che sarebbe la rovina.
> 
> Non so come se ne possa uscire. Lo sapessi sarei al posto di Draghi. Ho solo capito che soluzioni semplici non ne esistono mai.
> Sono convinta che vincerà il sì.


Ok.I greci son TUTTI evasori,pezzi di merda,furbacchioni,fannuloni che non hanno lavorato neanche un giorno in vita loro.
Fanno finta di essere poveri ma son tutti ricchissimi e l'unica cosa a cui sperano e rubare i soldi a tutti gli altri europei per spassarsela un
altro po'...Ecco.Va meglio?Chissa quanti verdi mi daranno per questo post:rotfl:Facciamo che esco dal 3d cosi smetto di monopolizzare la discussione con i miei assurdi complottismi in difesa degli stronzi....


----------



## Alessandra (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok.I greci son TUTTI evasori,pezzi di merda,furbacchioni,fannuloni che non hanno lavorato neanche un giorno in vita loro.
> Fanno finta di essere poveri ma son tutti ricchissimi e l'unica cosa a cui sperano e rubare i soldi a tutti gli altri europei per spassarsela un
> altro po'...Ecco.Facciamo che esco dal 3d cosi smetto di monopolizzare la discussione con i miei assurdi complottismi in difesa degli stronzi....


Non la penso cosi'. Mai pensato che I greci fossero fannulloni e via dicendo. 
Sono molto arrabbiata per quello che sta succedendo.  Ma non da oggi, da un po'.
E' da parecchio che ho questa sensazione che siamo diventati colonie della Germania.  Guarda un po', abbiamo a governo Renzi,  e prima ancora Monti,  che non ha eletto nessuno. Solo nelle dittature avviene questo. E questa gente e' messa li' per fare gli interessi tedeschi.
Ci stanno spolpando.


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quale popolo?Quello greco?Con 60 euro al giorno di prelievo dopo ore di attesa dietro un bancoma penso che
> l'abbiano riconosciuto e capito di essere poveri....Non ci vogliono competenze economiche per capirlo....E quindi?


Di cui il responsabile è Tsipras che ha preferito umiliare il suo popolo e congelare l'economia per una settimana, proponendo il refererundum su un piano già superato, con un quesito in lingua greca misto inglese, calcando la mano sul fatto che è un referendum sull'Europa, specificando che comunque dall'Europa non si uscirà, dando solo una settimana di tempo, a sorpresa, quando la trattativa andava conclusa già domenica scorsa, senza congelamento borsa, cambi, banche, bancomat. Ora, oggettivamente, se la Merkel è stronza, Tsipras cosa è?

Ma anche se nella migliore delle sue ipotesi vincesse il no e spuntasse un accordo migliore, i danni psicologici ed economici di questa settimana, chi li paga? Ne sarà valsa la pena?


----------



## Alessandra (5 Luglio 2015)

Negli ultimi due anni, ,londra si e''strapopolata di italiani,  una mia amica che vive a oslo mi dice che non si erano mai visti cosi' tanti italiani come negli ultimi due anni. ...
E molti altri in belgio,  in germania. ....

Vi pare giusto? 
La maggior parte della gente che ho conosciuto  (trasferita di recente ) e' perchè hanno perso il lavoro in italia e non riuscivano più a trovare altro. ..


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non la penso cosi'. Mai pensato che I greci fossero fannulloni e via dicendo.
> Sono molto arrabbiata per quello che sta succedendo.  Ma non da oggi, da un po'.
> E' da parecchio che ho questa sensazione che siamo diventati colonie della Germania.  Guarda un po', abbiamo a governo Renzi,  e prima ancora Monti,  che non ha eletto nessuno. Solo nelle dittature avviene questo. E questa gente e' messa li' per fare gli interessi tedeschi.
> Ci stanno spolpando.


Lo so Ale,non mi riferivo a teMa ascolta : non li esprimere in giro questi tuoi pensieri eh?Che poi verrai accusata anche tu di difendere gli stronzi che hanno derubato l'Europa....Basta un post eh?Non c'è nemmeno bisogno che leggano altro perché  da un solo post hanno già capito tutto....


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Di cui il responsabile è Tsipras che ha preferito umiliare il suo popolo e congelare l'economia per una settimana, proponendo il refererundum su un piano già superato, con un quesito in lingua greca misto inglese, calcando la mano sul fatto che è un referendum sull'Europa, specificando che comunque dall'Europa non si uscirà, dando solo una settimana di tempo, a sorpresa, quando la trattativa andava conclusa già domenica scorsa, senza congelamento borsa, cambi, banche, bancomat. Ora, oggettivamente, se la Merkel è stronza, Tsipras cosa è?
> 
> Ma anche se nella migliore delle sue ipotesi vincesse il no e spuntasse un accordo migliore, i danni psicologici ed economici di questa settimana, chi li paga? Ne sarà valsa la pena?


Tsipras ha fatto una colossale cazzata anche secondo me ....l'ha fatto più per motivi politici interni che altro.L'ho avrò scritto una decina di volte dal inizio del 3d....


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non la penso cosi'. Mai pensato che I greci fossero fannulloni e via dicendo.
> Sono molto arrabbiata per quello che sta succedendo.  Ma non da oggi, da un po'.
> E' da parecchio che ho questa sensazione che siamo diventati colonie della Germania.  Guarda un po', abbiamo a governo Renzi,  e prima ancora Monti,  che non ha eletto nessuno. Solo nelle dittature avviene questo. E questa gente e' messa li' per fare gli interessi tedeschi.
> Ci stanno spolpando.


Un popolo ridotto all'esasperazione, con tagli continui di pensioni e stipendi, sentendosi dire che la colpa è dell'Euro, cosa dovrebbe fare? Qualunque populista avrebbe vita facile. Anche qui in Italia avviene. Ma quando fai la coda sotto il sole per prendere 60 Euro dalla banca, soldi tuoi, a chi dai la colpa? Alla Merkel, ai creditori o a Tsipras? Se dai la colpa alla Merkel allora non hai capito nulla. Questa settimana di vergogna i Greci potevano risparmiarsela se si fossero scelti un leader serio e responsabile. Non è nelle condizioni di trattare.


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vorrai mica che ci si imbarchi a parlare di economia? Non sia mai che ci sia qualcuno che ne sa qualcosa e allora"troika tiranna" non basta più.
> 
> Meglio continuare con politicanti tutti uguali e utilizzare luoghi comuni a raffica con noi buoni (che poi si scopre che cercare di evadere tasse e regole è l'impegno principale) e loro i cattivi. Poi abbiamo pure i musulmani a disposizione.





Eratò ha detto:


> Ok.I greci son TUTTI evasori,pezzi di merda,furbacchioni,fannuloni che non hanno lavorato neanche un giorno in vita loro.
> Fanno finta di essere poveri ma son tutti ricchissimi e l'unica cosa a cui sperano e rubare i soldi a tutti gli altri europei per spassarsela un
> altro po'...Ecco.Va meglio?Chissa quanti verdi mi daranno per questo post:rotfl:Facciamo che esco dal 3d cosi smetto di monopolizzare la discussione con i miei assurdi complottismi in difesa degli stronzi....


Brunetta non mi hai risposto....sei felice adesso?Lo trovi più obbiettivo come punto di vista o vuoi che cambi qualcosa?


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

ho letto un po' nei vari blog per annusare che aria tira. 
C'è rabbia verso la classe politica, in generale. Del popolo greco come fannulloni ecc. non si parla, salvo qualche singola opinione, ma non viene neanche considerata. Dopo una prima ondata di rabbia, iniziano a uscire qualche idee ... come ad esempio che si dovrebbe unificare o intrecciare il sistema di tasse in europa, per impedire che tramite dei trasferimenti di capitale si trovano vincoli per non pagare le tasse (a quanto pare il capitale di greci ricchi a Londra ammonta a una cifra di miliardi a tre cifre ... dichiarati nel 2012). Anche se è tutto legale. Il tutto si riferisce anche ai ricconi tedeschi ecc. critiche ci sono per tutti. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok.I greci son TUTTI evasori,pezzi di merda,furbacchioni,fannuloni che non hanno lavorato neanche un giorno in vita loro.
> Fanno finta di essere poveri ma son tutti ricchissimi e l'unica cosa a cui sperano e rubare i soldi a tutti gli altri europei per spassarsela un
> altro po'...Ecco.Va meglio?Chissa quanti verdi mi daranno per questo post:rotfl:Facciamo che esco dal 3d cosi smetto di monopolizzare la discussione con i miei assurdi complottismi in difesa degli stronzi....


Ma ti pare che io stia dicendo qualcosa del genere?


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho letto un po' nei vari blog per annusare che aria tira.
> C'è rabbia verso la classe politica, in generale. Del popolo greco come fannulloni ecc. non si parla, salvo qualche singola opinione, ma non viene neanche considerata. Dopo una prima ondata di rabbia, iniziano a uscire qualche idee ... come ad esempio che si dovrebbe unificare o intrecciare il sistema di tasse in europa, per impedire che tramite dei trasferimenti di capitale si trovano vincoli per non pagare le tasse (a quanto pare il capitale di greci ricchi a Londra ammonta a una cifra di miliardi a tre cifre ... dichiarati nel 2012). Anche se è tutto legale. Il tutto si riferisce anche ai ricconi tedeschi ecc. critiche ci sono per tutti.
> ...


Io ho visto dei video della tv tedesca e della bundestang..i tedeschi son obiettivi.Per quanto riguarda il "greci fannuloni " ba sta leggere le versioni web dei giornali e premere su "commenti" e vedrai quante se ne dicono...ma anche nei bar...Ma così come è diritto loro pensarla in un certo modo e  anche diritto di chi viene accusato,di difendersi e dire la sua anche con dati in mano.....Si chiama democrazia se non mi sbaglio....


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io ho visto dei video della tv tedesca e della bundestang..i tedeschi son obiettivi.Per quanto riguarda il "greci fannuloni " ba sta leggere le versioni web dei giornali e premere su "commenti" e vedrai quante se ne dicono...ma anche nei bar...Ma così come è diritto loro pensarla in un certo modo e  anche diritto di chi viene accusato,di difendersi e dire la sua anche con dati in mano.....Si chiama democrazia se non mi sbaglio....


Non è che perché lo dicono i tedeschi sia vero. Basta guardare certe pubblicità: "A te basta sapere che è Golf". Quindi problemi alla cinghia di distribuzione e al cambio automatico. Se succedeva alla Fiat era già fallita dopo mesi di messa alla gogna. Invece VW e Audi, all'avanguardia della tecnica, poco conta se paghi 30 mila Euro una macchina che poi devi ingegnarti a vendere prima della scadenza della garanzia.

I tedeschi sono panna montata, è solo questione di tempo...


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che io stia dicendo qualcosa del genere?


Lasciamo stare...chi era ricco in grecia ha già provveduto mesi fa a tutelare i suoi soldi o tenendoseli in casa o mettendoli in un bel conto in Lussemburgo  (ed è rimasto fregato perché tramite il sistema SEPA il conto è stato individuato e bloccato)....I veri furbi ricchi li hanno messi in conti corrential di fuori della Comunità Europea (Russia)....Quelli fuori dai bancomat sono la maggioranza dei poveretti....


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io ho visto dei video della tv tedesca e della bundestang..i tedeschi son obiettivi.Per quanto riguarda il "greci fannuloni " ba sta leggere le versioni web dei giornali e premere su "commenti" e vedrai quante se ne dicono...ma anche nei bar...Ma così come è diritto loro pensarla in un certo modo e  anche diritto di chi viene accusato,di difendersi e dire la sua anche con dati in mano.....Si chiama democrazia se non mi sbaglio....



Ciao

su quel piano ne volano da ambo le parti. Quelle le sorvolo ... è rabbia. Nient'altro. 
Leggere tedeschi nazisti ecc. non è neanche tanto carino ... quelle voci ci sono e ci saranno sempre. 
Il più che leggo, sono voci sconcertati ... 

Comunque, tanti politici in Germania hanno espresso solidarietà alla Grecia tramite lettera. 
La Merkel non è la Germania ... come Tsipras non è il popolo greco ... 

PS: a me non va di parlare di certe cose. Sono cresciuta con attributi di ogni tipo ... senza vincolo di rifugio da nessuna parte, visto che porto tre nazionalità in me ... ero sempre qualcosa di negativo, che si attribuisce ai miei paesi. Ho fatto pace con queste voci. L'essere umano è così, quando si tratta d'incontrare il diverso. Non tutti per fortuna. Su quelli oriento il mio sguardo. 



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare...chi era ricco in grecia ha già provveduto mesi fa a tutelare i suoi soldi o tenendoseli in casa o mettendoli in un bel conto in Lussemburgo  (ed è rimasto fregato perché tramite il sistema SEPA il conto è stato individuato e bloccato)....I veri furbi ricchi li hanno messi in conti corrential di fuori della Comunità Europea (Russia)....Quelli fuori dai bancomat sono la maggioranza dei poveretti....


Certo che sono poveretti. Ma sono tanti. Dopo che i ricchi cinici hanno messo i loro beni al sicuro, ma probabilmente lo erano già, restano i soldi dei poveretti a tenere in piedi tutto.
Come quando affonda la nave e i ricchi sono in salvo, possono essere i tanti di terza classe a fare ribaltare la nave.


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> su quel piano ne volano da ambo le parti. Quelle le sorvolo ... è rabbia. Nient'altro.
> Leggere tedeschi nazisti ecc. non è neanche tanto carino ... quelle voci ci sono e ci saranno sempre.
> ...


io non ce l'ho col popolo tedesco sienne,che alla fine pure loro hanno perso ,così come hanno perso anche gli italiani...
ma penso che bisogna contribuire alla comprensione reciproca almeno tra noi popoli e non lasciare alcun spazio ai fanatismi.Non scrivo solo qui ma anche su un forum greco e più volte ho postato i video tedeschi che ti dicevo per far capire sia che anche i tedeschi hanno perso,sia che sono obiettivi come opinione pubblica..Ma per dimostrare ciò che si dice bisogna riportare dei fatti e dei dati...E perciò posto qui.E posterei anche i video tedeschi se ci fossero i sottotitoli in italiano.....Il punto è che gli imbrogli dei potenti (di tutte le nazionalità )
alla fine e spesso possono portare allo scontro tra i popoli....


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che sono poveretti. Ma sono tanti. Dopo che i ricchi cinici hanno messo i loro beni al sicuro, ma probabilmente lo erano già, restano i soldi dei poveretti a tenere in piedi tutto.Come quando affonda la nave e i ricchi sono in salvo, possono essere i tanti di terza classe a fare ribaltare la nave.


Esattamente.E ti dirò anche che questi superprelievi son iniziati almeno 1 anno fa..Avevano prevvisto e sapevano.E adesso in Grecia si chiedono dove cavolo hanno portato i loro soldi anche alcuni politici che oggi andavano a votare....E come mai nessuno di loro aspetta fuori dai bancomat....


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> io non ce l'ho col popolo tedesco sienne,che alla fine pure loro hanno perso ,così come hanno perso anche gli italiani...
> ma penso che bisogna contribuire alla comprensione reciproca almeno tra noi popoli e non lasciare alcun spazio ai fanatismi.Non scrivo solo qui ma anche su un forum greco e più volte ho postato i video tedeschi che ti dicevo per far capire sia che anche i tedeschi hanno perso,sia che sono obiettivi come opinione pubblica..Ma per dimostrare ciò che si dice bisogna riportare dei fatti e dei dati...E perciò posto qui.E posterei anche i video tedeschi se ci fossero i sottotitoli in italiano.....Il punto è che gli imbrogli dei potenti (di tutte le nazionalità )
> alla fine e spesso possono portare allo scontro tra i popoli....



Ciao

sono d'accordo. 
Ci sono pure da questa parte più video che circolano, soprattutto dei reportage della ZDF degli anni passati. Documentano (soprattutto uno), più che altro, come le cose si sapevano sin dall'inizio ... e come sono stati ignorati da tutti. Interessante, ma anche tanto inquietante. Non riesco comunque a capire tutto. Mi mancano certe basi. 

Non te la devi prendere comunque con certe voci. In Germania c'è anche tanta povertà (non se ne parla tanto, ma ogni quinto tedesco vive alla soglia della povertà) e questo fa riscaldare le anime e porta a dire cose brutte. Non dare troppo peso. C'è anche altro. Allo stesso tempo, ha portato alcuni a riflettere e a muovere critiche anche verso l'interno.  Affinché leggo ciò, spero, che la macchia d'olio si espande ... 



sienne


----------



## Flavia (5 Luglio 2015)

le ultime notizie
danno il no sopra al 60%


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> le ultime notizie
> danno il no sopra al 60%


Tsipras è fuori, parla ancora di accordo convinto che il volere dei greci valga per tutti gli europei. Invece è chiaro che se questo referendum, assurdo, poteva avere un significato, era se restare o meno nell'Euro. Per me se i greci vogliono uscire è giusto che lo possano fare. Altrimenti che senso aveva questa votazione? Se il senso era quello del quesito, oltretutto superato, era ovvio che preferivano spuntare condizioni migliori. Viceversa non aveva neppure senso aspettare oggi come ha chesto la Merkel, se il quesito non era realmente se restare o meno nell'Euro. Ora che si fa? Referendum dappertutto contro l'austerity tedesca?


----------



## Flavia (5 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Tsipras è fuori, parla ancora di accordo convinto che il volere dei greci valga per tutti gli europei. Invece è chiaro che se questo referendum, assurdo, poteva avere un significato, era se restare o meno nell'Euro. Per me se i greci vogliono uscire è giusto che lo possano fare. Altrimenti che senso aveva questa votazione? Se il senso era quello del quesito, oltretutto superato, era ovvio che preferivano spuntare condizioni migliori. Viceversa non aveva neppure senso aspettare oggi come ha chesto la Merkel, se il quesito non era realmente se restare o meno nell'Euro. Ora che si fa? Referendum dappertutto contro l'austerity tedesca?


sinceramente non saprei
ma il vero quesito per i greci
secondo me è se domani 
le banche riapriranno o no
già hanno detto di aver bisogno di soldini
ma possibile che con tutti questi
politici illuminati che stanno in europa
hanno lanciato la palla alla banca centrale?


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> sinceramente non saprei
> ma il vero quesito per i greci
> secondo me è se domani
> le banche riapriranno o no
> ...


Per me la Grecia è fuori dall'Euro, se vince il no. Diversamente tutta sta tragedia è stata solo una gran pagliacciata, forse per sviare l'attenzione pubblica da altre questioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> sinceramente non saprei
> ma il vero quesito per i greci
> secondo me è se domani
> le banche riapriranno o no
> ...


Per ora pare che concederanno il ritiro delle cassette di sicurezza ma non si sa nulla se potranno prelevare


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

molti greci non hanno neanche potuto votare. 
Le urne non erano accessibili a tutti e tanti non hanno potuto permettersi il viaggio ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (5 Luglio 2015)

SONO CONTENTA.

Se anche saranno lacrime e sangue, saranno lacrime e sangue con dignità! Grazie, popolo greco del NO.


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> SONO CONTENTA.
> 
> Se anche saranno lacrime e sangue, saranno lacrime e sangue con dignità! Grazie, popolo greco del NO.



Ciao

a livello simbolico concordo con il NO. 
Ma non è mai stato chiaro cosa significa esattamente se si vota no. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (5 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a livello simbolico concordo con il NO.
> Ma non è mai stato chiaro cosa significa esattamente se si vota no.
> ...


Credo non lo sappia nessuno. ...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Luglio 2015)

Qualcosa di saggio qui:

http://www.romanoprodi.it/strillo/d...federale-la-tragedia-e-inevitabile_11553.html


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a livello simbolico concordo con il NO.
> Ma non è mai stato chiaro cosa significa esattamente se si vota no.
> ...



Non ci saranno più aiuti europei e non ci saranno più piani di  salvataggio. Almeno nelle forme e nella sostanza conosciute finora. La  vittoria del 'Nò al referendum aprirebbe uno scenario 'stand alonè per  la Grecia, ancora formalmente nell'Euro e nella Ue ma, di fatto, fuori  dal sistema di solidarietà e di regole che l'integrazione europea ha  prodotto. E spetterebbe in primo luogo alla Bce, da lunedì mattina, fare  fronte alle turbolenze che potrebbero scatenarsi sulle piazze  finanziarie europee. 

DEFAULT. L'ipotesi diventerebbe certezza. E anche in tempi rapidi.  È infatti presumibile che le procedure aperte con l«evento di default'  denunciato dal Fmi sarebbero portate rapidamente avanti dall'Efsf, il  fondo Salva Stati, che vanta la maggior parte del credito verso Atene.

EURO E UE. È presumibile che, anche a fronte del No al referendum, la  Grecia resti formalmente nell'area Euro e nell'Unione europea. Questo,  soprattutto perché i Trattati non prevedono né procedure di  autoesclusione né, tantomeno, procedure di espulsione.

AIUTI E FINANZIAMENTI. Con la proposta dei creditori bocciata alle urne  del referendum, almeno in teoria, la Grecia sarà esclusa da ogni  programma di salvataggio. Nelle parole delle vigilia, i principali  leader e anche i vertici delle istituzioni europee hanno prospettato uno  scenario in cui non ci sarebbe più spazio per nuovi negoziati. Questo, a  meno di una improbabile marcia indietro collettiva degli stati europei.

BCE E BANCHE. La conseguenza più immediata del 'Nò è lo stop alle  iniezioni di liquidità della Bce che stanno tenendo in vita le banche  greche. E con i rubinetti chiusi gli istituti di credito andrebbero  rapidamente verso il fallimento. Unica alternativa tecnica sarebbe  stampare una moneta alternativa all'Euro e costituire una sorta di  doppio binario, per le transazioni interne e per quelle estere, che  resterebbero in Euro. Come sostenuto più volte da Draghi nelle ultime  settimane, si entra in un terreno 'ignotò, anche dal punto di vista  giuridico-legale.

DEPOSITI E CAPITALI. I depositi che ancora ci sono, quelli sopravvissuti  al corsa al prelievo delle ultime settimane, sarebbero sottoposti a  misure di stretto controllo, a partire da tetti molto bassi per i soldi  ritirati al bancomat. Anche per il flusso dei capitali, soprattutto per  le transazioni con l'estero, arriverebbero pesanti restrizioni.

IL PIL DI ATENE. Si calcola una ricaduta nel primo anno sul pil di  almeno il 10%. Anche su questo fronte, però, le previsioni non possono  che essere approssimative. Non ci sono precedenti in Europa e l'unico  riferimento possibile, seppure con un contesto socio-economico  profondamente diverso, è l'Argentina del 2001.


----------



## Flavia (5 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Per me la Grecia è fuori dall'Euro, se vince il no. Diversamente tutta sta tragedia è stata solo una gran pagliacciata, forse per sviare l'attenzione pubblica da altre questioni.


tutto può essere
di sicuro c'è solo il fatto
che mentana sino a domani
non si schioda dalla diretta


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per ora pare che concederanno il ritiro delle cassette di sicurezza ma non si sa nulla se potranno prelevare


senza parole


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> tutto può essere
> di sicuro c'è solo il fatto
> che mentana sino a domani
> non si schioda dalla diretta


 immagino, a macchinetta proprio


----------



## Flavia (5 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> immagino, a macchinetta proprio


bho gli faranno 
qualche flebo di ricostituenti
per evitargli lo svenimento


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2015)

A quasi un passo dalla vittoria del no al referendum, ad  Atene, interviene il viceministro delle Finanze, Nadia Valavani,  confermando che i Greci continueranno a non potere ritirare i propri  risparmi lasciati in deposito nelle banche.  Si tratta di una  disposizione, ha spiegato il viceministro, di una disposizione prevista  dalla legge sui controlli dei capitali, introdotta dal governo la  settimana scorsa, che resta ancora in vigore. Anche i prelievi tramite  il bancomat sono contingentati: non è possibile prelevare più di 60 auro  al giorno.
 Intanto domattina il Consiglio direttivo della Bce dovrebbe  riunirsi  per fare il punto della situazione dopo l'esito del referendum  greco e decidere sull'Ela, la liquidità d'emergenza per le banche  greche. Sarà necessaria infatti una massiccia  iniezione di liquidità da  parte dell’Eurotower per consentire proprio domani la riapertura delle  banche greche. La banca centrale greca avrebbe già presentato formale  richiesta all'Eurotower di innalzare l'accesso all'Ela per le banche  greche, il canale per la liquidità di emergenza. L'altro ieri il  presidente dell'associazione delle banche elleniche, Louka Katseli,  aveva affermato che «abbiamo liquidità fino a lunedi. Poi dipende dalle  decisioni della Bce». 
La Bce può autorizzare la banca centrale greca  a fornuire liquidità di emergenza alle banche solo dietro «adeguati  collaterali» e solo a condizione che gli istituti di credito siano  illiquidi.

 Il premier greco Alexis Tsipras avrebbe convocato per  stasera una riunione di emergenza per fare il punto della situazione sul  sistema bancario e le esigenze di liquidità per le banche greche,  secondo quanto riferiscono fonti governative. Intanto c'e' stato un  incontro tra il ministro delle finanze Yanis Varoufakis ed i  rapresentanti del sistema bancario greco per verificare se la chiusura  delle banche, che termina domani sera, sarà prolungata e per quanti  giorni. Il portavoe del governo ha confermato all'emittente Antenna Tv  che la banca centrale greca ha presentato oggi alla Bce la richiesta per  innalzare la liquidità di emergenza sostenendo che «non ci sono ragioni  per non aumentare l'accesso all'Ela».


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> *Per me la Grecia è fuori dall'Euro, se vince il no.* Diversamente tutta sta tragedia è stata solo una gran pagliacciata, forse per sviare l'attenzione pubblica da altre questioni.


Ma proprio no, vedrai. Negozieranno condizioni migliori e resteranno dentro.


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

Mo', chiedono pure altri soldi...Corca! Mo' pedali!


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mo', chiedono pure altri soldi...Corca! Mo' pedali!


per me è ovvio che glieli daranno, la grexit non conviene a nessuno.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mo', chiedono pure altri soldi...Corca! Mo' pedali!


Prova tu a pedalare senza ruote!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Allora lo hai visto anche tu!! Se ci incrociavamo ti offrivo un anti acido.


Ma sai, a vederlo son buoni tutti. E' ascoltarlo che è un dono per pochi.


----------



## sienne (6 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma proprio no, vedrai. Negozieranno condizioni migliori e resteranno dentro.



Ciao

troveranno una soluzione, lo credo pure io. 
Sulla Germania pesa una grande ombra ... di essere causa per la terza volta, di aver stracciato l'europa. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> per me è ovvio che glieli daranno, la grexit non conviene a nessuno.


Invece a questo punto conviene più che esca. Punirne uno per educarne cento. Altrimenti poi fioccano referendum in tutti gli stati. Non pagano il debito e vogliono altri soldi. Domani vado in banca, gli dico che ho fatto un referendum in famiglia e che abbiamo deciso che non paghiamo il mutuo, e poi ne vogliamo un altro a condizioni migliori, alle condizioni che decidiamo noi.


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Invece a questo punto conviene più che esca. Punirne uno per educarne cento. Altrimenti poi fioccano referendum in tutti gli stati. Non pagano il debito e vogliono altri soldi. Domani vado in banca, gli dico che ho fatto un referendum in famiglia e che abbiamo deciso che non paghiamo il mutuo, e poi ne vogliamo un altro a condizioni migliori, alle condizioni che decidiamo noi.



guarda che le banche e tutti i loro trucchetti mica ce li ha mandati Dio, eh
non è che adesso dobbiamo vivere per le banche...


----------



## Alessandra (6 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> guarda che le banche e tutti i loro trucchetti mica ce li ha mandati Dio, eh
> non è che adesso dobbiamo vivere per le banche...


...o morire per le banche. 
(Condivido, Free)


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> guarda che le banche e tutti i loro trucchetti mica ce li ha mandati Dio, eh
> non è che adesso dobbiamo vivere per le banche...


Nessuna ci obbliga a chiedere soldi in prestito, ma se lo fai, poi devi restituirli, come da contratto stipulato.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Nessuna ci obbliga a chiedere soldi in prestito, ma se lo fai, poi devi restituirli, come da contratto stipulato.


L'economia non è il tuo forte. 

Gli stati non sono famiglie.


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'economia non è il tuo forte.
> 
> Gli stati non sono famiglie.


Da quando L'Unità è tornata in edicola hai molta più grinta.


----------



## Eratò (6 Luglio 2015)

Io mi ero promessa di  non scrivere più  in questo 3d ma questo lo devo dire...alcuni Greci (tipo quelli che ballavano in piazza Syntagma ieri)
si devono svegliare dal loro delirio nazionalistico e capire che sia euro che dracma,sempre lacrime sudore e sangue sarà.....Purtroppo non basta la storia gloriosa a salvarci....Qui ci vuole moneta e sacrifici e non sarà Pericle a darcela.A questo punto?Io preferirei la dracma e non perché coi miei risparmi in euro potrei comprarmi mezzo paese mio vista la svalutazione della dracma ma perché con l'euro ,a meno di un piano Marshall,poco si potrebbe salvare...15 gg di liquidita di euro e siamo punto a capo a meno che Tsipras non accetti tutte le condizioni dell'Eurogruppo(e sempre una presa per il culo sarebbe) o la Merkel con Schauble e compagnia bella non vengano illuminati al improvviso dallo spirito Santo e diventino santi loro stessi ignorando le conseguenze politiche interne al loro paese...A  sto punto?Preferirei che tornassimo alla dracma visto che i nostri compagni non ci piacciono....Sempre cazzi sarebbero ma almeno sarebbero cazzi nostri.Bisognerebbe valutare come saremmo "puniti" se alla dracma tornassimo per davvero....Non è complottismo ma realtà.Opinione mia ovviamente....

P.S : A differenza di quello che dice Tsipras,secondo me il Grexit rimane una possibilità...


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;RXXew8cbElc]http://youtu.be/RXXew8cbElc[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io mi ero promessa di  non scrivere più  in questo 3d ma questo lo devo dire...alcuni Greci (tipo quelli che ballavano in piazza Syntagma ieri)
> si devono svegliare dal loro delirio nazionalistico e capire che sia euro che dracma,sempre lacrime sudore e sangue sarà.....Purtroppo non basta la storia gloriosa a salvarci....Qui ci vuole moneta e sacrifici e non sarà Pericle a darcela.A questo punto?Io preferirei la dracma e non perché coi miei risparmi in euro potrei comprarmi mezzo paese mio vista la svalutazione della dracma ma perché con l'euro ,a meno di un piano Marshall,poco si potrebbe salvare...15 gg di liquidita di euro e siamo punto a capo a meno che Tsipras non accetti tutte le condizioni dell'Eurogruppo(e sempre una presa per il culo sarebbe) o la Merkel con Schauble e compagnia bella non vengano illuminati al improvviso dallo spirito Santo e diventino santi loro stessi ignorando le conseguenze politiche interne al loro paese...A  sto punto?Preferirei che tornassimo alla dracma visto che i nostri compagni non ci piacciono....Sempre cazzi sarebbero ma almeno sarebbero cazzi nostri.Bisognerebbe valutare come saremmo "puniti" se alla dracma tornassimo per davvero....Non è complottismo ma realtà.Opinione mia ovviamente....
> 
> P.S : A differenza di quello che dice Tsipras,secondo me il Grexit rimane una possibilità...


La penso uguale.  Dracma o euro. ...sempre di grossi sacrifici si tratta.  La vecchia via la si conosce  (gli accordi con l'eurogruppo )....tanto Vale provare l'altra strada. 
Spero in un.miracolo.  che vada meglio di quanto gli euro-avvoltoi pensavano.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io mi ero promessa di  non scrivere più  in questo 3d ma questo lo devo dire...alcuni Greci (tipo quelli che ballavano in piazza Syntagma ieri)
> si devono svegliare dal loro delirio nazionalistico e capire che sia euro che dracma,sempre lacrime sudore e sangue sarà.....Purtroppo non basta la storia gloriosa a salvarci....Qui ci vuole moneta e sacrifici e non sarà Pericle a darcela.A questo punto?Io preferirei la dracma e non perché coi miei risparmi in euro potrei comprarmi mezzo paese mio vista la svalutazione della dracma ma perché con l'euro ,a meno di un piano Marshall,poco si potrebbe salvare...15 gg di liquidita di euro e siamo punto a capo a meno che Tsipras non accetti tutte le condizioni dell'Eurogruppo(e sempre una presa per il culo sarebbe) o la Merkel con Schauble e compagnia bella non vengano illuminati al improvviso dallo spirito Santo e diventino santi loro stessi ignorando le conseguenze politiche interne al loro paese...A  sto punto?Preferirei che tornassimo alla dracma visto che i nostri compagni non ci piacciono....Sempre cazzi sarebbero ma almeno sarebbero cazzi nostri.Bisognerebbe valutare come saremmo "puniti" se alla dracma tornassimo per davvero....Non è complottismo ma realtà.Opinione mia ovviamente....
> 
> P.S : A differenza di quello che dice Tsipras,secondo me il Grexit rimane una possibilità...



O.T. Perché pizza Sintagma si chiama così.

Io spero in un piano Marshall


----------



## Eratò (7 Luglio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> La penso uguale.  Dracma o euro. ...sempre di grossi sacrifici si tratta.  La vecchia via la si conosce  (gli accordi con l'eurogruppo )....tanto Vale provare l'altra strada.
> Spero in un.miracolo.  che vada meglio di quanto gli euro-avvoltoi pensavano.


Un grandecpoeta greco Kalvos disse "La libertà richiede virtù e audacia"....lo disse Tsipras qualche giorno fa.Lo mettesse in atto non solo a parole....facesse i fatti adesso e per fatti intendo che non si mettesse ad elemosinare i soliti...Prendesse decisioni vere e dicessevla verità.Senno sara uno dei tanti populisti della storia....


----------



## Eratò (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Perché pizza Sintagma si chiama così.
> 
> Io spero in un piano Marshall


P.zza Sintagma sta per p.zza della costituzione....
La speranza è l'ultima a morire ma il piano Marshall sarebbe un utopiaMeglio che Tsipras si preparasse
per bene...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> P.zza Sintagma sta per p.zza della costituzione....
> La speranza è l'ultima a morire ma il piano Marshall sarebbe un utopiaMeglio che Tsipras si preparasse
> per bene...


Grazie.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Perché pizza Sintagma si chiama così.
> 
> *Io spero in un piano Marshall*


Qualsiasi cosa succeda un piano di aiuti sarà necessario, a meno che l' Europa non voglia perdere quel poco di credibilità che le è rimasta.

Zod. - Il problema non è restituire o meno il debito ma farlo con tassi di interesse umani, ragionevoli. Inutile invocare il libero mercato, tutti sono capaci di farlo, con la memoria corta, (vedi aiuti alle banche di qualche anno fa'). Serve un' azione politica, nel senso più nobile del termine.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Nessuna ci obbliga a chiedere soldi in prestito, ma se lo fai, poi devi restituirli, come da contratto stipulato.


Il debito pubblico non lo restituisce nessuno stato. Il problema dei greci sono i bilanci truccati che un governo corrotto ha presentato quando sono entrati nell'euro. E ai quali tutti quanti hanno fatto finta di credere. Il singolo cittadino non ha responsabilità, come non ne abbiamo noi che siamo entrati con un cambio lira/euro assassino.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> P.zza Sintagma sta per p.zza della costituzione....
> La speranza è l'ultima a morire ma il piano Marshall sarebbe un utopiaMeglio che Tsipras si preparasse
> per bene...


La curiosità nasceva da http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/S/sintagma.shtml?refresh_ce-cp


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Comunque siamo collegati a internet, basta cercare  e si trovano diverse teorie economiche, spiegazioni di come si crea il debito pubblico e  si può vedere che il paragone con  "il buon padre di famiglia" o la casalinga di Voghera non stanno in piedi Zod.


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque siamo collegati a internet, basta cercare  e si trovano diverse teorie economiche, spiegazioni di come si crea il debito pubblico e  si può vedere che il paragone con  "il buon padre di famiglia" o la casalinga di Voghera non stanno in piedi Zod.


In totale disaccordo,l'onestà ed il buon senso nel gestire le risorse economiche/finanziarie di un paese sono i medesimi requisiti che servono a gestire una famiglia.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Comunque i greci hanno la stampatrice dei 20 euro, sto leggendo che in caso di blocco delle trattative in diversi nel governo stanno pensando di rifornire le banche con moneta perfettamente legale. Sarebbe la prima volta nella storia!


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque siamo collegati a internet, basta cercare  e si trovano diverse teorie economiche, spiegazioni di come si crea il debito pubblico e  si può vedere che il paragone con  *"il buon padre di famiglia"* o la casalinga di Voghera non stanno in piedi Zod.


infatti la diligenza del buon padre di famiglia è un concetto al quale è obbligatorio attenersi nel diritto privato
nel diritto pubblico non esiste
come già detto, purtroppo non c'è come maneggiare denaro altrui (dei contribuenti in questo caso), per fare ciò che non si farebbe col proprio, è lì da vedere


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Comunque i greci hanno la stampatrice dei 20 euro, sto leggendo che in caso di blocco delle trattative in diversi nel governo stanno pensando di rifornire le banche con moneta perfettamente legale. Sarebbe la prima volta nella storia!



grande!


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti la diligenza del buon padre di famiglia è un concetto al quale è obbligatorio attenersi nel diritto privato
> nel diritto pubblico non esiste
> come già detto, purtroppo non c'è come maneggiare denaro altrui (dei contribuenti in questo caso), per fare ciò che non si farebbe col proprio, è lì da vedere


Straquoto.
A supporto ( che ritengo sia la punta dell'iceberg ):

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...o-giudizio-per-19-dirigenti-tedeschi/1231650/


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto.
> A supporto ( che ritengo sia la punta dell'iceberg ):
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...o-giudizio-per-19-dirigenti-tedeschi/1231650/



ciao lupo della steppa


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> In totale disaccordo,l'onestà ed il buon senso nel gestire le risorse economiche/finanziarie di un paese sono i medesimi requisiti che servono a gestire una famiglia.


Credo che dalla politica, che dovrebbe gestire l'economia degli stati e non viceversa sia lecito attendersi qualcosa in più.
E' una "visione" che manca, sia nella mediocrità della politica greca sia soprattutto in quella europea. Si tratta di capire cosa vogliamo diventare e una Europa divisa in staterelli che pensano al meschino tornaconto immediato è prima di tutto un suicidio politico, i competitors mondiali ci farebbero a pezzi. Ed è un tradimento di quelle idee di Europa che dopo la WW2 avevano convinto gli europei ad avviarsi verso uno stato unitario.
Visionari? puo darsi, ma una Europa di nuovo fallita e divisa è forse meglio?
Io credo di no.
Insomma non basta essere dei ragionieri dotati di buone intenzioni (mii scusino i ragionieri, non voglio sminuire la categoria).


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti la diligenza del buon padre di famiglia è un concetto al quale è obbligatorio attenersi nel diritto privato
> nel diritto pubblico non esiste
> come già detto, purtroppo non c'è come maneggiare denaro altrui (dei contribuenti in questo caso), per fare ciò che non si farebbe col proprio, è lì da vedere



Cosa hanno a che vedere le virtù morali, auspicabili in ognuno e obbligatorie nei governi e controllate da appositi organi dello stato, con scelte politiche ed economiche che possono seguire teorie contrastanti ?
Trovo imbarazzante leggere semplificazioni da bar dello sport che trasformano ognuno (che magari ha già le sue difficoltà a decidere se i suoi risparmi) da C.T. capace di vincere i Mondiali in premio Nobel dell'economia.
Chi ha la soluzione per la crisi economica mondiale scriva un breve saggio e lo diffonda in rete, se ha funzionato con Tre metri sopra il cielo e Cinquanta sfumature può funzionare anche per altro.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa hanno a che vedere le virtù morali, auspicabili in ognuno e obbligatorie nei governi e controllate da appositi organi dello stato, con scelte politiche ed economiche che possono seguire teorie contrastanti ?
> Trovo imbarazzante leggere semplificazioni da bar dello sport che trasformano ognuno (che magari ha già le sue difficoltà a decidere se i suoi risparmi) da C.T. capace di vincere i Mondiali in premio Nobel dell'economia.
> *Chi ha la soluzione per la crisi economica mondiale scriva un breve saggio e lo diffonda in rete*, se ha funzionato con Tre metri sopra il cielo e Cinquanta sfumature può funzionare anche per altro.


Se continuiamo su questa strada di egoismi, lassù Qualcuno potrebbe davvero incazzarsi... un meteorite di una decina di Km di diametro potrebbe risolvere queste sterili diatribe. E' già capitato coi dinosauri, probabilmente erano diventati invadenti egoisti e noiosi :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se continuiamo su questa strada di egoismi, lassù Qualcuno potrebbe davvero incazzarsi... un meteorite di una decina di Km di diametro potrebbe risolvere queste sterili diatribe. E' già capitato coi dinosauri, probabilmente erano diventati invadenti egoisti e noiosi :singleeye:



Temo che qualcuno quaggiù ci stia pensando.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che dalla politica, che dovrebbe gestire l'economia degli stati e non viceversa sia lecito attendersi qualcosa in più.
> *E' una "visione" che manca*, *sia nella mediocrità della politica greca sia soprattutto in quella europea*. Si tratta di capire cosa vogliamo diventare e una Europa divisa in staterelli che pensano al meschino tornaconto immediato è prima di tutto un suicidio politico, i competitors mondiali ci farebbero a pezzi. Ed è un tradimento di quelle idee di Europa che dopo la WW2 avevano convinto gli europei ad avviarsi verso uno stato unitario.
> *Visionari? puo darsi, ma una Europa di nuovo fallita e divisa è forse meglio?*
> Io credo di no.
> *Insomma non basta essere dei ragionieri dotati di buone intenzioni* (mii scusino i ragionieri, non voglio sminuire la categoria).


Straquoto. 
(Il romanzo di Houellebeq indica una "soluzione" piuttosto terrificante, ma pur sempre soluzione.. Certo, fantapolitica, ma non proprio così fantasiosa.)


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io mi ero promessa di non scrivere più in questo 3d ma questo lo devo dire...alcuni Greci (tipo quelli che ballavano in piazza Syntagma ieri)
> si devono svegliare dal loro delirio nazionalistico e capire che sia euro che dracma,sempre lacrime sudore e sangue sarà.....Purtroppo non basta la storia gloriosa a salvarci....Qui ci vuole moneta e sacrifici e non sarà Pericle a darcela.A questo punto?Io preferirei la dracma e non perché coi miei risparmi in euro potrei comprarmi mezzo paese mio vista la svalutazione della dracma ma perché con l'euro ,a meno di un piano Marshall,poco si potrebbe salvare...15 gg di liquidita di euro e siamo punto a capo a meno che Tsipras non accetti tutte le condizioni dell'Eurogruppo(e sempre una presa per il culo sarebbe) o la Merkel con Schauble e compagnia bella non vengano illuminati al improvviso dallo spirito Santo e diventino santi loro stessi ignorando le conseguenze politiche interne al loro paese...A sto punto?Preferirei che tornassimo alla dracma visto che i nostri compagni non ci piacciono....Sempre cazzi sarebbero ma almeno sarebbero cazzi nostri.Bisognerebbe valutare come saremmo "puniti" se alla dracma tornassimo per davvero....Non è complottismo ma realtà.Opinione mia ovviamente....
> 
> P.S : A differenza di quello che dice Tsipras,secondo me il Grexit rimane una possibilità...


io penso spesso al popolo greco.
Immagino l'ansia e la situazione di impotenza.
Immagino pure la tua preoccupazione.
Non sono un'economista e non so cosa sarebbe meglio.
Però la Grecia può fare gola a molti, uscire dall'euro sicuramente la metterebbe ulteriormente a rischio speculazioni.
Uscire dall'europa la metterebbe a rischio di diventare paese satellite di qualcun altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> P.zza Sintagma sta per p.zza della costituzione....
> La speranza è l'ultima a morire ma il piano Marshall sarebbe un utopiaMeglio che Tsipras si preparasse
> per bene...


Il problema è che per il piano Marshall tirarono fuori i soldi gli americani. Adesso sono indebitati pure loro con cinesi e russi.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io penso spesso al popolo greco.
> Immagino l'ansia e la situazione di impotenza.
> Immagino pure la tua preoccupazione.
> Non sono un'economista e non so cosa sarebbe meglio.
> ...


Lo è già, siamo tutti satelliti dell' Europa, i margini di manovra economicamente parlando sono ristrettissimi, specialmente se l' Europa non è condivisione di obiettivi ma subire politiche decise altrove, senza nessuna mediazione.


----------



## Eratò (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io penso spesso al popolo greco.
> Immagino l'ansia e la situazione di impotenza.
> Immagino pure la tua preoccupazione.
> Non sono un'economista e non so cosa sarebbe meglio.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il problema è che per il piano Marshall tirarono fuori i soldi gli americani. Adesso sono indebitati pure loro con cinesi e russi.


Neanche io sono una economista Sbri e ti rispondo come ho risposto ai miei quando hanno esposto le stesse preoccupazioni....Ma perché fino ad adesso non siamo stati i satelliti di altri paesi? (non dico chi sennò Brunetta me ne dice 4)....E cosa siamo stati fino ad oggi?Con un debito esorbitante che non riusciamo a ripagare e rimanendo in Europa il debito può solo aumentare....Si scatena un circolo vizioso,come un cane che si morde la coda...Bisogna resettare per ripartire secondo me...La battuta sul piano Marshall era puramente ironica....Che la bolla cinese stia scoppiando non c'è dubbio e mi dispiace per chi abbia investito in azioni cinesi....


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che qualcuno quaggiù ci stia pensando.


Quaggiù dici? E chi?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo è già, siamo tutti satelliti dell' Europa, i margini di manovra economicamente parlando sono ristrettissimi, specialmente se l' Europa non è condivisione di obiettivi ma subire politiche decise altrove, senza nessuna mediazione.


Bisogna ristabilire il primato della politica sull'economia.

Per decenni ci hanno detto e ripetuto che l'economia è un ente trascendente che agisce secondo regole incontestabili. In realtà sono leggi del mero interesse che possono e debbono essere governate dalla politica senza commettere peccato contro il dio liberismo.
Basterebbe avere quella visione politica di cui parlavi.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna ristabilire il primato della politica sull'economia.
> 
> Per decenni ci hanno detto e ripetuto che l'economia è un ente trascendente che agisce secondo regole incontestabili. In realtà sono leggi del mero interesse che possono e debbono essere governate dalla politica senza commettere peccato contro il dio liberismo.
> Basterebbe avere quella visione politica di cui parlavi.


E sono i tecnici che sostengono di non essere "ideologici", mentre lo sono integralmente!
Illuminante questo, però in inglese. Se ce la fate, leggetelo:

http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2015/07/Slavoj-Zizek-greece-chance-europe-awaken


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Neanche io sono una economista Sbri e ti rispondo come ho risposto ai miei quando hanno esposto le stesse preoccupazioni....Ma perché fino ad adesso non siamo stati i satelliti di altri paesi? (non dico chi sennò Brunetta me ne dice 4)....E cosa siamo stati fino ad oggi?Con un debito esorbitante che non riusciamo a ripagare e rimanendo in Europa il debito può solo aumentare....Si scatena un circolo vizioso,come un cane che si morde la coda...Bisogna resettare per ripartire secondo me...La battuta sul piano Marshall era puramente ironica....Che la bolla cinese stia scoppiando non c'è dubbio e mi dispiace per chi abbia investito in azioni cinesi....


Un pensiero ipotizzando il ritorno alla dracma ed alla probabile speculazione: il debito attuale ( in euro ) non aumenterebbe a dismisura ? e chi si intascherebbe i proventi della speculazione ? un nome a caso, ricordando gli anni bui della nostra lira ( marco tedesco a 1200 lire e dollaro a 2250 ), george..... il magnate !


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quaggiù dici? E chi?


La guerra è stata sempre usata come mezzo di distrazione di massa e utile per rilanciare l'economia (per chi la promuove naturalmente). Non mi pare che sia un'idea abbandonata.


----------



## Eratò (7 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Un pensiero ipotizzando il ritorno alla dracma ed alla probabile speculazione: il debito attuale ( in euro ) non aumenterebbe a dismisura ? e chi si intascherebbe i proventi della speculazione ? un nome a caso, ricordando gli anni bui della nostra lira ( marco tedesco a 1200 lire e dollaro a 2250 ), george..... il magnate !


Per sbaglio ti hobmandato un mp?Comunque lo scrivo anche qui....La Grecia non deve seguire l'esempio del Venezuela e stampare a pallate..Ovviamente in quel caso la moneta non ha più nessun valore...Perciò che dico che sia Euro che Dracma sempre saranno cavoli amari...


----------



## Eratò (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La guerra è stata sempre usata come mezzo di distrazione di massa e utile per rilanciare l'economia (per chi la promuove naturalmente). Non mi pare che sia un'idea abbandonata.


Bravissima...:up:Adams aveva detto che un paese lo conquisti o con la spada o con il controllo del suo debito....


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna ristabilire il primato della politica sull'economia.
> 
> Per decenni ci hanno detto e ripetuto che l'economia è un ente trascendente che agisce secondo regole incontestabili. In realtà sono leggi del mero interesse che possono e debbono essere governate dalla politica senza commettere peccato contro il dio liberismo.
> Basterebbe avere quella visione politica di cui parlavi.


Bravissima, il vero libero mercato non esiste, è sempre una mediazione di interessi e soprattutto di regole. Spesso diventa una scusa per propinare cure dustruttive, senza contare che chi parla di libero mercato vede solo i fatti che gli interessano per avvalorare le sue tesi.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La guerra è stata sempre usata come mezzo di distrazione di massa e utile per rilanciare l'economia (per chi la promuove naturalmente). Non mi pare che sia un'idea abbandonata.


Una vera guerra (e non quelle operazioni asimmetriche che i giornalisti spudoratamente chiamano guerra) che come in passato possa riazzerare tutto e rilanciare l'economia oggi è impossibile. A meno che qualcuno si beva il cervello e decida di eliminare alla base il problema cancellando il genere umano.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Una vera guerra (e non quelle operazioni asimmetriche che i giornalisti spudoratamente chiamano guerra) che come in passato possa riazzerare tutto e rilanciare l'economia oggi è impossibile. A meno che qualcuno si beva il cervello e decida di eliminare alla base il problema cancellando il genere umano.


Sono stupita di leggerti ottimista.
Comunque basta anche una asimmetrica per distrarre da tutto. Sono bastati due aerei su due grattacieli.


----------



## Eratò (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono stupita di leggerti ottimista.
> Comunque basta anche una asimmetrica per distrarre da tutto. Sono bastati due aerei su due grattacieli.


Ma non solo...non sapremmo mai cosa cova sotto la guerra in ogni paese.


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per sbaglio ti hobmandato un mp?Comunque lo scrivo anche qui....La Grecia non deve seguire l'esempio del Venezuela e stampare a pallate..Ovviamente in quel caso la moneta non ha più nessun valore...Perciò che dico che sia Euro che Dracma sempre saranno cavoli amari...


ho letto che l'evasione fiscale è lo sport nazionale greco: ma si riferisce ai grandi evasori o in pratica a tutti quanti?


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono stupita di leggerti ottimista.
> Comunque basta anche una asimmetrica per distrarre da tutto. Sono bastati due aerei su due grattacieli.


beh dai... voglio sperare che i politici non siano così pazzi da arrivare a pensare di poter vincere una guerra nucleare. Per distrarre si, per far ripartire l'economia, no. Hanno sempre usato una guerra mondiale.


----------



## Eratò (7 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ho letto che l'evasione fiscale è lo sport nazionale greco: ma si riferisce ai grandi evasori o in pratica a tutti quanti?


Io non te lo so dire...E penso che valga lo stesso discorso come in Italia.Non ho dati in mano,non saprei....Ma il vero problema son gli armatori che erano esenti dalle tasse per ciò che guadagnavano al estero...Cioè  io che armatore non sono per lo stato greco devo pagare sia le tasse per ciò che guadagno e possiedo al Estero sia le tasse per ciò che eventualmente guadagno e possiedo in Grecia.Gli armatori invece no!Ed è questo il paradosso che Tsipras voleva eliminare inserendo la patrimoniale...


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non te lo so dire...E penso che valga lo stesso discorso come in Italia.Non ho dati in mano,non saprei....Ma il vero problema son gli armatori che erano esenti dalle tasse per ciò che guadagnavano al estero...Cioè  io che armatore non sono per lo stato greco devo pagare sia le tasse per ciò che guadagno e possiedo al Estero sia le tasse per ciò che eventualmente guadagno e possiedo in Grecia.Gli armatori invece no!Ed è questo il paradosso che Tsipras voleva eliminare inserendo la patrimoniale...


sì degli armatori lo sapevo, in pratica sono sempre stati esenti, quando invece potrebbero essere una grande risorsa per la Grecia
sulle patrimoniali in generale non sono molto d'accordo poichè trattasi di tasse su ciò che è già stato tassato in precedenza, generalmente risparmi investiti in vari modi, che però sono frutto del lavoro (già tassato), o ereditati (idem, qualcuno ha già pagato le tasse), e via così


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh dai... voglio sperare che i politici non siano così pazzi da arrivare a pensare di poter vincere una guerra nucleare. Per distrarre si, per far ripartire l'economia, no. Hanno sempre usato una guerra mondiale.


Non è necessario usare armi nucleari in una guerra estesa.
Del resto non è proprio conveniente, rendono di più le armi convenzionali e la ricostruzione.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è necessario usare armi nucleari in una guerra estesa.
> Del resto non è proprio conveniente, rendono di più le armi convenzionali e la ricostruzione.


Se scoppiasse una guerra estesa Nato-Russia-Cina le armi nucleari verrebbero quasi certamente usate... forse non immediatamente, ma le userebbero. Per quello non è mai scoppiata una terza guerra mondiale. Loro lo sanno, non possono permettersela.


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2015)

comunque se la Grecia invece di trovare un accordo va in bancarotta, mi pare che i debiti vadano per forza ridotti: nessun creditore si aspetterebbe di riavere l'intero credito in caso di fallimento


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2015)

http://blog.ilgiornale.it/foa/2015/07/07/i-tedeschi-posso-davvero-giudicare-i-greci/


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Ho ascoltato con molta attenzione ieri Tsipras al Parlamento europeo.
Mi ha colpito. Mi è sembrato un vero statista. O quanto meno uno che sa parlare da statista.
La conclusione con Antigone è stata proprio....e al fin dalla licenza tocco.
Mentre lo dicevo a mia figlia mi sono commossa.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2015)

Con tutto il rispetto per i greci ci vuole poco a sembrare uno statista ultimamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho ascoltato con molta attenzione ieri Tsipras al Parlamento europeo.
> Mi ha colpito. Mi è sembrato un vero statista. O quanto meno uno che sa parlare da statista.
> La conclusione con Antigone è stata proprio....e al fin dalla licenza tocco.
> Mentre lo dicevo a mia figlia mi sono commossa.


Mah a me Tsipras fa sorgere qualche dubbio ora, tanto rumore per nulla ? vedremo


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Tsipras sarà stato pure bravo a parlare... Ma adesso dovrà essere altrettanto bravo a spiegare ai greci che il terzo memorandum(caso mai venga approvato)  sarà molto peggio degli altri due... .


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tsipras sarà stato pure bravo a parlare... Ma adesso dovrà essere altrettanto bravo a spiegare ai greci che il terzo memorandum(caso mai venga approvato)  sarà molto peggio degli altri due... .


Ma infatti... hanno votato No ai primi ed ora accetteranno questo nuovo molto più duro? E poi, se ho letto bene... Tsipras propone l'iva sui beni primari al 23% e sul lusso al 12%?


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma infatti... hanno votato No ai primi ed ora accetteranno questo nuovo molto più duro? E poi, se ho letto bene... Tsipras propone l'iva sui beni primari al 23% e sul lusso al 12%?


Tspiras sta mercanteggiando.    sa benissimo che se deve pensarci lui a risollevare l'economia greca,da buon socialcomunista farebbe disastri anche peggiori della Troika.

di base, vuol costringere la Merkel ad accettare delle cambiali a babbo morto.  anche giocando sulla leva migratoria, chè i greci per via di Schengen possono partire in 500mila per la Germania domattina e la culona non ci potrebbe fare niente.


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Tspiras sta mercanteggiando.    sa benissimo che se deve pensarci lui a risollevare l'economia greca,da buon socialcomunista farebbe disastri anche peggiori della Troika.*
> 
> di base, vuol costringere la Merkel ad accettare delle cambiali a babbo morto.  anche giocando sulla leva migratoria, chè i greci per via di Schengen possono partire in 500mila per la Germania domattina e la culona non ci potrebbe fare niente.


Allora avrebbero ragione tutti quelli che hanno ipotizzato che ha proclamato il referendum sperando di perderlo...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tspiras sta mercanteggiando.    sa benissimo che se deve pensarci lui a risollevare l'economia greca,da buon socialcomunista farebbe disastri anche peggiori della Troika.
> 
> di base, vuol costringere la Merkel ad accettare delle cambiali a babbo morto.  anche giocando sulla leva migratoria, chè i greci per via di Schengen possono partire in 500mila per la Germania domattina e la culona non ci potrebbe fare niente.


Ma che voglia mercanteggiare ci sta tutto. Solo a che prezzo ? Voglio dire il siluro che rischia di arrivare ai greci potrebbe essere più intollerabile moralmente di una grexit?


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che voglia mercanteggiare ci sta tutto. Solo a che prezzo ? Voglio dire il siluro che rischia di arrivare ai greci potrebbe essere più intollerabile moralmente di una grexit?


Il siluro che sta proponendo in queste ore Tsipras alla UE mi pare piu duro e largo di quelli su cui i greci hanno votato No.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma infatti... hanno votato No ai primi ed ora accetteranno questo nuovo molto più duro? E poi, se ho letto bene... Tsipras propone l'iva sui beni primari al 23% e sul lusso al 12%?


Del 13%(problema che riguarderà anche gli italiani da settembre).. . .ma a parte questo. Il controllo dei capitali lo doveva imporre prima non al ultimo minuto. Adesso le banche son vuote e i correntisti andranno di mezzo per forza... E il precedente ce l'aveva sotto gli occhi, la banca del Espirito Santo a Portogallo... Li la BCE e il FMI fece in modo da risparmiare i correntisti pur facendo perdere gli azionisti... Lasciando le banche senza capitali per forza le misure dovranno essere più severe e li non sarà colpa della Merkel.. ..


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il siluro che sta proponendo in queste ore Tsipras alla UE mi pare piu duro e largo di quelli su cui i greci hanno votato No.


Appunto, sono scettica.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il siluro che sta proponendo in queste ore Tsipras alla UE mi pare piu duro e largo di quelli su cui i greci hanno votato No.


Appunto. E il popolo si sta facendo delle domande... Visto che ci tiene alla democrazia dovrebbe informare i greci riguardo a cosa li aspetta.. ..Intanto iniziasse a farsi 2 domande riguardo ai conti correnti dei politici.. .


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Allora avrebbero ragione tutti quelli che hanno ipotizzato che ha proclamato il referendum sperando di perderlo...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che voglia mercanteggiare ci sta tutto. Solo a che prezzo ? Voglio dire il siluro che rischia di arrivare ai greci potrebbe essere più intollerabile moralmente di una grexit?


è tutto un esperimento.   sulla pelle dei greci.   nessuno sa esattamente cosa succederà.

quelli della BCE stanno studiando cosa succede in caso di default di una Nazione, ma non hanno la minima idea del domino che stanno scatenando.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è tutto un esperimento.   sulla pelle dei greci.   nessuno sa esattamente cosa succederà.
> 
> quelli della BCE stanno studiando cosa succede in caso di default di una Nazione, ma non hanno la minima idea del domino che stanno scatenando.


E ma fare sti esperimenti sulla pelle di un popolo è una gran maialata


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Intanto i greci quando vanno ai bancomat hanno paura di guardare lo schermo ormai per timore
di vedere quest'immagine


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E ma fare sti esperimenti sulla pelle di un popolo è una gran maialata


non credo che il concetto di popolo rientri tra gli interessi di costoro.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

*Farage a Tsipras*

nel parlamento Europeo http://scenarieconomici.it/discorso-di-farange-davanti-al-parlamento-europeo-sulla-crisi-greca-8715/


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo che il concetto di popolo rientri tra gli interessi di costoro.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo che il concetto di popolo rientri tra gli interessi di costoro.


Sei così pragmatico  ti odio


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Ma che presa per culo incredibile... sto leggendo nel dettaglio la proposta di accordo di Tsipras... beh poteva far risparmiare ai greci almeno i soldi del referendum, a me pare molto più dura di quella bocciata domenica scorsa dalla gente. 
Immagino ora quelli che ballavano la notte in piazza come saranno felici. Facile colorare di rosso l'acqua della fontana...


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma che presa per culo incredibile... sto leggendo nel dettaglio la proposta di accordo di Tsipras... beh poteva far risparmiare ai greci almeno i soldi del referendum, a me pare molto più dura di quella bocciata domenica scorsa dalla gente.
> Immagino ora quelli che ballavano la notte in piazza come saranno felici. Facile colorare di rosso l'acqua della fontana...


è stata ovviamente accettata


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma che presa per culo incredibile... sto leggendo nel dettaglio la proposta di accordo di Tsipras... beh poteva far risparmiare ai greci almeno i soldi del referendum, a me pare molto più dura di quella bocciata domenica scorsa dalla gente.
> Immagino ora quelli che ballavano la notte in piazza come saranno felici. Facile colorare di rosso l'acqua della fontana...


Infatti... e l'aspettano tempi duri adesso che dovrà annunciare la proposta nel parlamento greco... Già i primi scricchiolii ci sono.. .


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è stata ovviamente accettata


vedi un po' te... se la scriveva la Merkel, non poteva farla meglio  ahò, hanno ragione a Roma... cambiano i cazzi, ma il culo è sempre quello... del popolo sovrano


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti... e l'aspettano tempi duri adesso che dovrà annunciare la proposta nel parlamento greco... Già i primi scricchiolii ci sono.. .


nel suo partito forse, ma l'approveranno tutti gli altri partiti che per anni hanno detto si ad ogni diktat dell'UE.


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vedi un po' te... se la scriveva la Merkel, non poteva farla meglio  ahò, hanno ragione a Roma... cambiano i cazzi, ma il culo è sempre quello... del popolo sovrano


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eh già... il cetriolo finisce sempre all'ortolano


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è stata ovviamente accettata


In Grecia è meglio che non torni più.. . . politicamente ha chiuso.


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> In Grecia è meglio che non torni più.. . . politicamente ha chiuso.


ti rinnovo il mio dispiacere per il tutto, soprattutto oggi


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: eh già... il cetriolo finisce sempre all'ortolano


esatto :rotfl:al popolo per farlo felice glielo puoi colorare come ti pare... nero, rosso, verde... tanto sempre lì se lo ritrova


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> In Grecia è meglio che non torni più.. . . politicamente ha chiuso.


quando bluffi e ti vengono a vedere, in genere perdi...


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> esatto :rotfl:al popolo per farlo felice glielo puoi colorare come ti pare... nero, rosso, verde... tanto sempre lì se lo ritrova


mi ricorda qualcosa.....


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> In Grecia è meglio che non torni più.. . . politicamente ha chiuso.


se sono appena svegli capiranno che è come se non peggio di Efialte :unhappy: al posto dei persiani ha dato una mano ai crucchi.


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> nel suo partito forse, ma l'approveranno tutti gli altri partiti che per anni hanno detto si ad ogni diktat dell'UE.


noooo.. . l'opposizione era contraria al referendum dal inizio. In parlamento l'avevano preso a parolacce.. . Adesso che vedranno che ha fatto peggio di loro lo faranno nero nero...


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> noooo.. . l'opposizione era contraria al referendum dal inizio. In parlamento l'avevano preso a parolacce.. . Adesso che vedranno che ha fatto peggio di loro lo faranno nero nero...


ma lo spero proprio guarda...


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se sono appena svegli capiranno che è come se non peggio di Efialte :unhappy: al posto dei persiani ha dato una mano ai crucchi.


esattamente...è stato burro sul loro pane...


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> esattamente...è stato burro sul loro pane...


eh si... triste ma vero.


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti rinnovo il mio dispiacere per il tutto, soprattutto oggi


mi dispiace.. . I greci nelle elezioni di gennaio non avevano molta scelta tra i partiti vecchi(corresponsabili), Tsipras e l'Aba Dorata... Hanno pensato di dargli un opportunità  e lui l'ha buttata nel cesso...


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> mi dispiace.. . I greci nelle elezioni di gennaio non avevano molta scelta tra i partiti vecchi(corresponsabili), Tsipras e l'Aba Dorata... Hanno pensato di dargli un opportunità  e lui l'ha buttata nel cesso...


sul discorso del "non avere molta scelta" ne sappiamo qualcosa... io da quando ho diritto di voto, voto non chi ritengo idoneo ma il meno peggio, anzi voto x per non votare y..

per non scendere nelle comunali, che lì è da brivido..


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sul discorso del "non avere molta scelta" ne sappiamo qualcosa... io da quando ho diritto di voto, voto non chi ritengo idoneo ma il meno peggio, anzi voto x per non votare y..
> 
> per non scendere nelle comunali, che lì è da brivido..


Eh... quando dico io che tutto il mondo è paese, non mi credono


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma lo spero proprio guarda...


Il presidente del parlamento a bassa voce e coi microfoni accesi aveva detto Αντε και γαμησου μαλακα(vaffanculo stronzo) alla vigilia del referendum.. .. L'hanno pubblicato su youtube.. .


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

ma a parte il Grexit avete visto ciò che ha fatto il governo Cinese? Minacciano di arrestare i grossi investitori se vendono le azioni e hanno obbligato le  aziende pubbliche a comprare le proprie azioni con gli ultimi soldi rimasti... E poi gallera per chi va contro(short selling). .. Altro che democrazia.. .. La proprietà privata non esiste più. ...


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ma a parte il Grexit avete visto ciò che ha fatto il governo Cinese? Minacciano di arrestare i grossi investitori se vendono le azioni e hanno obbligato le  aziende pubbliche a comprare le proprie azioni con gli ultimi soldi rimasti... E poi gallera per chi va contro(short selling). .. Altro che democrazia.. .. La proprietà privata non esiste più. ...


cina...democrazia..proprieta' privata..nella stessa frase?ensa:


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ma a parte il Grexit avete visto ciò che ha fatto il governo Cinese? Minacciano di arrestare i grossi investitori se vendono le azioni e hanno obbligato le  aziende pubbliche a comprare le proprie azioni con gli ultimi soldi rimasti... E poi gallera per chi va contro(short selling). .. Altro che democrazia.. .. La proprietà privata non esiste più. ...


La Cina è un ibrido pazzesco... comunismo, capitalismo selvaggio, rigido controllo statale.


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> cina...democrazia..proprieta' privata..nella stessa frase?ensa:


eh... ma fa impressione uguale in un epoca in cui tutti utilizzano come scudo la difesa dei diritti umani.. .


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

A parte tutto, mi sfugge la logica delle azioni di Tsipras...ora se lo inculeranno, in patria.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> A parte tutto, mi sfugge la logica delle azioni di Tsipras...ora se lo inculeranno, in patria.


e farebbero anche bene...


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> A parte tutto, mi sfugge la logica delle azioni di Tsipras...ora se lo inculeranno, in patria.


Ha preso i greci per il culo... Ora è il turno suo.. .


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

*E poi...*

ci son le "bombe" 
http://m.dagospia.com/articoli/chi-disinnesca-la-bomba-da-54-trilioni-di-euro-di-derivati-seppelliti-nei-bilanci-di-deutsche-bank-104614#articolo


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> A parte tutto, mi sfugge la logica delle azioni di Tsipras...ora se lo inculeranno, in patria.


è un socialcomunista,non ha la minima idea di come gestire un sistema economico complesso.

e non ha mai avuto la minima intenzione di uscire dall'eurozona.  ha solo cercato di mercanteggiare condizioni più favorevoli con la Germania.

la cosa pare non essergli riuscita.


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è un socialcomunista,non ha la minima idea di come gestire un sistema economico complesso.
> 
> e non ha mai avuto la minima intenzione di uscire dall'eurozona.  ha solo cercato di mercanteggiare condizioni più favorevoli con la Germania.
> 
> la cosa pare non essergli riuscita.


ah, ok..pensavo a qualcosa di pui' sottile. Gli hanno sgamato il bluff, come dicevo.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, ok..pensavo a qualcosa di pui' sottile. Gli hanno sgamato il bluff, come dicevo.


eh si... è andato a vedere con una coppia e la Merkel aveva il poker servito!


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh si... è andato a vedere con una coppia e la Merkel aveva il poker servito!


come era anche abbastanza ovvio che fosse.....


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ha preso i greci per il culo... Ora è il turno suo.. .


al prossimo giro vi tocca Alba Dorata.   sempre che non decidiate di far sventolare prima il tricolore tedesco sul Partenone.

chè a questo punto è la cosa più sensata.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> come era anche abbastanza ovvio che fosse.....


beh dipende... poteva pure rovesciare il tavolo, e andar via... sul lungo periodo magari sarebbero stati meglio.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> al prossimo giro vi tocca Alba Dorata.   sempre che non decidiate di far sventolare prima* il tricolore tedesco sul Partenone.*
> 
> chè a questo punto è la cosa più sensata.


deja vu di 70 anni fa... non era il tricolore, ma sempre bandiera tedesca era.


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> al prossimo giro vi tocca Alba Dorata.   sempre che non decidiate di far sventolare prima il tricolore tedesco sul Partenone.
> 
> chè a questo punto è la cosa più sensata.


Ma sai che ti dico? Quanto costerà il Partenone? 450 miliardi? Se lo prendessero e la chiudessimo la... Tanto negli anni  ogni barbaro che arrivava in Grecia si rubava qualcosa... Ma se ne andassero a fanculo... 4 secoli sotto i Turchi che erano peggio del Isis. Sopravviveremmo pure adesso...


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma sai che ti dico? Quanto costerà il Partenone? 450 miliardi? Se lo prendessero e la chiudessimo la... Tanto negli anni  ogni barbaro che arrivava in Grecia si rubava qualcosa... Ma se ne andassero a fanculo... 4 secoli sotto i Turchi che erano peggio del Isis. Sopravviveremmo pure adesso...


eh no, temo che il Partenone non valga quella cifra.   soprattutto il Partenone è non trasportabile.

Sopravvivere si sopravviveva in tutte le epoche.   è il come,che fa la differenza.    se almeno i greci da questa vicenda avessero imparato a non credere più alle promesse dei socialcomunisti di ogni colore,sarebbe una lezione importante.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> al prossimo giro vi tocca Alba Dorata.   sempre che non decidiate di far sventolare prima il tricolore tedesco sul Partenone.
> 
> chè a questo punto è la cosa più sensata.


Alba Dorata ? gli vuoi portar sfiga al popolo  greco :singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh no, temo che il Partenone non valga quella cifra.   soprattutto il Partenone è non trasportabile.
> 
> Sopravvivere si sopravviveva in tutte le epoche.   è il come,che fa la differenza.    se almeno i greci da questa vicenda avessero imparato a non credere più alle promesse dei socialcomunisti di ogni colore,sarebbe una lezione importante.


Caro fossero solo i socialcomunisti ad averci preso per i fondelli... Diciamo che hanno fatto tutti i partiti del loro meglio in quel campoComunque riguardo al Partenone ero ironica... Non sia mai che si creasse un malinteso... :singleeye:Attenti pure a Renzi comunque... fra poco ci porta il caffè alla Merkel al parlamento europeo.. ..


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alba Dorata ? gli vuoi portar sfiga al popolo  greco :singleeye:


Eh... . ma gli staremmo antipatici pure allo sceriffo?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh no, temo che il Partenone non valga quella cifra.   soprattutto il Partenone è non trasportabile.
> 
> Sopravvivere si sopravviveva in tutte le epoche.   è il come,che fa la differenza.    se almeno i greci da questa vicenda avessero imparato a non credere più alle promesse dei socialcomunisti di ogni colore,sarebbe una lezione importante.


Te hai memoria labile mi sa riguardo alla GRecia che i colonnelli non credo fossero socialcomunisti :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Caro fossero solo i socialcomunisti ad averci preso per i fondelli... Diciamo che hanno fatto tutti i partiti del loro meglio in quel campoComunque riguardo al Partenone ero ironica... Non sia mai che si creasse un malinteso... :singleeye:Attenti pure a Renzi comunque... fra poco ci porta il caffè alla Merkel al parlamento europeo.. ..


per i miei parametri, sono socialcomunisti quasi tutti i players politici greci.  se non ideologicamente,dal punto di vista del metodo.
e soprattutto dell'incompetenza economica.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te hai memoria labile mi sa riguardo alla GRecia che i colonnelli non credo fossero socialcomunisti :singleeye:


dubito che i colonelli fossero tutti allievi della scuola austriaca


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh... . ma gli staremmo antipatici pure allo sceriffo?


No, figurati!!! al perpli gli sta sulle palle l'eurozona mi sa


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> per i miei sono socialcomunisti quasi tutti i players politici greci.  se non ideologicamente,dal punto di vista del metodo.
> e soprattutto dell'incompetenza economica.
> 
> 
> ...


Perpli ma che stai a di ? :facepalm:non semplificare, please. io dubito fortemente che con Alba Dorata ci sarebbe una libertà duratura, sostanziale, non di forma.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perpli ma che stai a di ? :facepalm:non semplificare, please. io dubito fortemente che con Alba Dorata ci sarebbe una libertà duratura, sostanziale, non di forma.


non credo quello.   non è nemmeno rilevante.    il prossimo giro tocca ad Alba Dorata per 2 semplici motivi:

1-i greci sono rimasti talmente schifati da tutti gli altri che votano AD per esclusione
2-l'esasperazione conduce solitamente verso le estreme.

storicamente è sempre successo così,le dittature nascono o da un grande caos o da una grande indifferenza derivante da disillusione


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> per i miei parametri, sono socialcomunisti quasi tutti i players politici greci.  se non ideologicamente,dal punto di vista del metodo.
> e soprattutto dell'incompetenza economica.
> 
> 
> ...


dimmi il nome di qualche politico greco contemporaneo che conosci.. . i nomi papandreou, samaras,mitsotakis,tsipras(ovviamente) e
e karamanlis son esclusi...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo quello.   non è nemmeno rilevante.    il prossimo giro tocca ad Alba Dorata per 2 semplici motivi:
> 
> 1-i greci sono rimasti talmente schifati da tutti gli altri che votano AD per esclusione
> 2-l'esasperazione conduce solitamente verso le estreme.
> ...


Me cojoni, se devono arrivare ad una dittatura:singleeye: I greci potrebbero anche formare un movimento popolare senza distinzioni politiche proprio per l'emergenza crisi che li pone quasi tutti sullo stesso livello ( basso).


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Me cojoni, se devono arrivare ad una dittatura:singleeye: I greci potrebbero anche formare un movimento popolare senza distinzioni politiche proprio per l'emergenza crisi che li pone quasi tutti sullo stesso livello ( basso).


I greci non voterebbero mai per l'Alba Dorata.. . In Grecia son stati ampiamente sputtanati. Ma mi rendo conto che Perplesso non possa saperlo... Se non si conoscono le questioni interne di un paese si opta sempre per la 
scelta più ovvia.. .


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> I greci non voterrebbero mai per l'Alba Dorata.. . In Grecia son stati ampiamente sputtanati. Ma mi rendo conto che Perplesso non possa saperlo... Se non si conoscono le questioni interne di un paese si opta sempre per la
> scelta più ovvia.. .


io ho sempre timore di movimenti così radicali in un momento di grave difficoltà in un paese, perché davvero al peggio non c'è mai  fine.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> dimmi il nome di qualche politico greco contemporaneo che conosci.. . i nomi papandreou, samaras,mitsotakis,tsipras(ovviamente) e
> e karamanlis son esclusi...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Me cojoni, se devono arrivare ad una dittatura:singleeye: I greci potrebbero anche formare un movimento popolare senza distinzioni politiche proprio per l'emergenza crisi che li pone quasi tutti sullo stesso livello ( basso).





Eratò ha detto:


> I greci non voterrebbero mai per l'Alba Dorata.. . In Grecia son stati ampiamente sputtanati. Ma mi rendo conto che Perplesso non possa saperlo... Se non si conoscono le questioni interne di un paese si opta sempre per la
> scelta più ovvia.. .


ènon mi dite che auspicate un M5S alla greca, chè vi banno.

Mi vengono in mente Michaloliakos,Kouvelis e Karalzaferis.   non sono sicuro di averli scritti giusti


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ènon mi dite che auspicate un M5S alla greca, chè vi banno.
> 
> Mi vengono in mente Michaloliakos,Kouvelis e Karalzaferis.   non sono sicuro di averli scritti giusti


A parte Kouvelis che è considerato il più calmo gli altri 2 son casi umani... Adesso capisco il perché.. . :mexican:


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A parte Kouvelis che è considerato il più calmo gli altri 2 son casi umani... Adesso capisco il perché.. . :mexican:


appunto, quelli apparentemente normali li avete già testati coi risultati che sappiamo.   questi vi restano ed uno che non sia uno statalista accanito non c'è.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ènon mi dite che auspicate un M5S alla greca, chè vi banno.
> 
> Mi vengono in mente Michaloliakos,Kouvelis e Karalzaferis.   non sono sicuro di averli scritti giusti


Vabbe pure te mi prendo ad esempio Grillo, io mi auguro che un movimento di origine popolare in Grecia sia meglio ma molto meglio dei cinquestelle


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A parte Kouvelis che è considerato il più calmo gli altri 2 son casi umani... Adesso capisco il perché.. . :mexican:


Non li conosco mi informo ?


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non li conosco mi informo ?


Mixaloliakos è Alba Dorata mentre Karatzaferis era della ex Laos,entrambi della destra comunque e molto aggressivi e suscettibili... Kouvelis è della Sinistra Democratica... Piu calmo e apparentemente più concreto e serio...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mixaloliakos è Alba Dorata mentre Karatzaferis era della ex Laos,entrambi della destra comunque e molto aggressivi e suscettibili... Kouvelis è della Sinistra Democratica... Piu calmo e apparentemente più concreto e serio...


Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Sarò noiosa ma siamo in una fase della cambiamenti enormi.
Avete reminiscenze della storia delle superiori quando si studiava qualche imperatore romano che faceva riforme enormi di cui noi non ci capivamo una cippa?  Cioè io, voi capivate cosa significava riordino delle province e riforma fiscale, consolidamento dei confini e regole successorie. 
Adesso ci siamo in mezzo e le conseguenze di qualsiasi riforma ce la becchiamo noi, non i cittadini dell'Impero.
Siamo certi di avere le informazioni corrette e le competenze per considerare tutti gli aspetti?
Io continuo a capire una cippa.


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Ecco la domanda del referendum greco.. . in esclusiva
VI BASTANO LE MISURE RESTRITTIVE O NE VOLETE ULTERIORI? 

-NO NE VOGLIAMO ULTERIORI

-SI CI BASTANO


----------



## Fantastica (10 Luglio 2015)

Quoto Perplesso e domando a Eratò come fa a essere così certa che Alba Dorata non avrà consenso maggioritario.

Comunque: GA, che è un comunista antico, del referendum ha pensato malissimo, e che Tsipeas fosse un incapace populista millantatore lo sospettava da tempo. 

La vicenda a me fa pensare da un lato che ho un vero terrore del risorgere violento o populista dei nazionalismi, quasi che due guerre mondiali e la ex-Yugoslavia e la Crimea di ora non abbiano proprio suggerito nulla a noi Europei; dall'altro che tuttavia forse questa esperienza può convincere qualche politico che non sia di merda a pensare velocemente a un progetto d'Europa che contrasti queste spinte francamente inquietanti.


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto Perplesso e domando a Eratò come fa a essere così certa che Alba Dorata non avrà consenso maggioritario.
> 
> Comunque: GA, che è un comunista antico, del referendum ha pensato malissimo, e che Tsipeas fosse un incapace populista millantatore lo sospettava da tempo.
> 
> La vicenda a me fa pensare da un lato che ho un vero terrore del risorgere violento o populista dei nazionalismi, quasi che due guerre mondiali e la ex-Yugoslavia e la Crimea di ora non abbiano proprio suggerito nulla a noi Europei; dall'altro che tuttavia forse questa esperienza può convincere qualche politico che non sia di merda a pensare velocemente a un progetto d'Europa che contrasti queste spinte francamente inquietanti.


Oddio certa posso essere di una cosa sola... ma seguendo i giornali e parlando coi greci che in grecia ci vivono, mi risulta che l'Alba Dorata non abbia più nessuna credibilità... Varoufakis usava l'Alba Dorata come spauracchio contro l' UE ma di fatto è difficile che i greci decidano di votare in massa l'Alba Dorata.. .


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

*Articolo molto interessante*

http://www.rischiocalcolato.it/2015/07/e-arrivato-il-cigno-nero-sovrappeso.htmldi


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> http://www.rischiocalcolato.it/2015/07/e-arrivato-il-cigno-nero-sovrappeso.htmldi


Spiega chiaramente i meccanismi di formazione di tutte le crisi finanziarie.


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

*@Perplesso*

Che ne pensi adesso della Scuola Austriaca? http://www.eunews.it/2015/07/10/si-carinzia-di-grecia-e-intanto-la-germania-taglia-il-debito-allaustria/39147


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che ne pensi adesso della Scuola Austriaca? http://www.eunews.it/2015/07/10/si-...la-germania-taglia-il-debito-allaustria/39147



Ciao


La Grecia ha anche ricevuto tramite "den freiwilligen Verzicht der privaten Gläubiger. Dadurch wurden bereits Milliarden erlassen" ... lo scrivo in tedesco, perché in italiano proprio mi mancano le parole. Ma tu un po' lo capisci ...


sienne


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> La Grecia ha anche ricevuto tramite "den freiwilligen Verzicht der privaten Gläubiger. Dadurch wurden bereits Milliarden erlassen" ... lo scrivo in tedesco, perché in italiano proprio mi mancano le parole. Ma tu un po' lo capisci ...
> ...


Ma indipendentemente dalla Grecia sienne, cioè  solo l'Austria... forse non hai seguito il discorso con Perplesso. Comunque non ho capito no...E non devo mica più capire manco. Ormai i giochi son fatti...


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma indipendentemente dalla Grecia sienne, cioè  solo l'Austria... forse non hai seguito il discorso con Perplesso. Comunque non ho capito no...E non devo mica più capire manco. Ormai i giochi son fatti...



Ciao

spero tanto, che i giochi vadano a buon fine, comunque. E che si piegano alla fine (anche se è utopico) per dei tagli. 

PS: molto probabilmente, non ho capito. Sorry. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> spero tanto, che i giochi vadano a buon fine, comunque. E che si piegano alla fine (anche se è utopico) per dei tagli.
> 
> ...


Io sto dicendo che il problema non è solo Greco,interessa tutta l'Europa... Inutile fare distinzioni tra mediterraneo(PIGS) e nord.... Cercare di delimitare il problema al sud è riduttivo secondo me.


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io sto dicendo che il problema non è solo Greco,interessa tutta l'Europa... Inutile fare distinzioni tra mediterraneo(PIGS) e nord.... Cercare di delimitare il problema al sud è riduttivo secondo me.



Ciao

te lo cerco, se t'interessa. Mesi fa ho letto una campagna con un programma molto complesso (iniziata anni fa e continua ancora) da un professore tedesco (scusa), che esclama che così non si può continuare. Alla base si continua come se fossimo degli stati isolati, e non un "unione", che richiede tutta un'altra mentalità ecc. ecc. ecc. ... dovrebbe essere la Germania la prima a cambiare, perché è la più forte ... 
Parla proprio di ciò ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> te lo cerco, se t'interessa. Mesi fa ho letto una campagna con un programma molto complesso (iniziata anni fa e continua ancora) da un professore tedesco (scusa), che esclama che così non si può continuare. Alla base si continua come se fossimo degli stati isolati, e non un "unione", che richiede tutta un'altra mentalità ecc. ecc. ecc. ... dovrebbe essere la Germania la prima a cambiare, perché è la più forte ...
> Parla proprio di ciò ...
> ...


Da una crisi può venire un massacro (in questo caso  "solo" economico) o un capovolgimento di punti di vista.


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da una crisi può venire un massacro (in questo caso  "solo" economico) o un capovolgimento di punti di vista.



Ciao

spero per la seconda opzione. Sinceramente. 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

Per chiarire la mia di posizione... Mi posso arrabbiare quando leggo dei commenti negativi sui Greci(popolo) soprattutto quelli che semplificano...In fondo è  anche normale presumo visto che Greca sono... Ma il punto non è e non dovrebbe essere il mio orgoglio nazionale ferito per alcuni minuti visto che voglio considerarmi Europea e vivo e lavoro in Italia. Non me la posso prendere neanche coi 100 deputati democristiani tedeschi che hanno firmato per non dare aiuti alla Grecia e neanche col popolo tedesco o italiano o francese che si trova costretto ad aiutare economicamente  uno stato di cui non si fida.. . Il punto, secondo me quando prevale la razionalità e la logica da Europea, è :quest`Europa funziona o no?A questo bisogna pensare se Europei ci vogliamo chiamare...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per chiarire la mia di posizione... Mi posso arrabbiare quando leggo dei commenti negativi sui Greci(popolo) soprattutto quelli che semplificano...In fondo è  anche normale presumo visto che Greca sono... Ma il punto non è e non dovrebbe essere il mio orgoglio nazionale ferito per alcuni minuti visto che voglio considerarmi Europea e vivo e lavoro in Italia. Non me la posso prendere neanche coi 100 deputati democristiani tedeschi che hanno firmato per non dare aiuti alla Grecia e neanche col popolo tedesco o italiano o francese che si trova costretto ad aiutare economicamente  uno stato di cui non si fida.. . Il punto, secondo me quando prevale la razionalità e la logica da Europea, è :quest`Europa funziona o no?A questo bisogna pensare se Europei ci vogliamo chiamare...


Infatti il ribaltamento a cui alludevo è questo.

Il problema è che le cose sono sempre complesse invece devono essere governate da esseri umani che faticano a dominare la complessità.
Per sopravvivere nella tribù era fondamentale essere capaci di semplificare distinguendo in tempi brevi tra la preda e il possibile predatore.
Ora non funziona così.
Anche. "le banche  cattive" mi pare una riduzione mistificante.
Sento sempre puzza di " plutocrazie che ci privano dello spazio vitale" che si sa dove ci ha portato.


----------



## Zod (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarò noiosa ma siamo in una fase della cambiamenti enormi.
> Avete reminiscenze della storia delle superiori quando si studiava qualche imperatore romano che faceva riforme enormi di cui noi non ci capivamo una cippa?  Cioè io, voi capivate cosa significava riordino delle province e riforma fiscale, consolidamento dei confini e regole successorie.
> Adesso ci siamo in mezzo e le conseguenze di qualsiasi riforma ce la becchiamo noi, non i cittadini dell'Impero.
> Siamo certi di avere le informazioni corrette e le competenze per considerare tutti gli aspetti?
> Io continuo a capire una cippa.


Se si va nel dettaglio ci si ritrova sempre, in qualunque periodo, in un'epoca di grandi cambiamenti. Se invece si guarda in generale, da lontano, negli ultimi cinquanta anni non è cambiato nulla. Sono cambiati i colori ma il quadro è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il ribaltamento a cui alludevo è questo.
> 
> Il problema è che le cose sono sempre complesse invece devono essere governate da esseri umani che faticano a dominare la complessità.
> Per sopravvivere nella tribù era fondamentale essere capaci di semplificare distinguendo in tempi brevi tra la preda e il possibile predatore.
> ...


Il problema è  molto complesso appunto e non si può ridurre ad un fattore solo... Perciò  che alcuni post fa dicevo cheanche i greci hanno sbagliato. Ma, e l'esempio di paesi come l'Austria è  lampante,indica che non è la divisione tra nord e sud ad essere una soluzione e neanche la distinzione tra buoni e cattivi... Intanto son contenta che nei paesi bassi, Estoni Letonia e Germania i parlamenti si riuniscono per decidere se approvare o menla proposta greca.. Lo trovo molto piu democratico che far decidere ai singoli capi di stato...


----------



## Zod (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiega chiaramente i meccanismi di formazione di tutte le crisi finanziarie.


Fosse così facile saremmo tutti ricchi. La realtà è che l'economia segue i suoi cicli prevedibili solo con il senno di poi, e i catastrofisti a forza di prevedere crisi di mese in mese prima o poi ci azzeccano.


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Fosse così facile saremmo tutti ricchi. La realtà è che l'economia segue i suoi cicli prevedibili solo con il senno di poi, e i catastrofisti a forza di prevedere crisi di mese in mese prima o poi ci azzeccano.


Saresti in grado di spiegarle meglio? Vai e non è per polemica ma per curiosità...


----------



## Nobody (11 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto Perplesso e domando a Eratò come fa a essere così certa che Alba Dorata non avrà consenso maggioritario.
> 
> Comunque: GA, che è un comunista antico, del referendum ha pensato malissimo, e che Tsipeas fosse un incapace populista millantatore lo sospettava da tempo.
> 
> La vicenda a me fa pensare da un lato che ho un vero terrore del risorgere violento o populista dei nazionalismi, quasi che due guerre mondiali e la ex-Yugoslavia e la Crimea di ora non abbiano proprio suggerito nulla a noi Europei; dall'altro che tuttavia forse questa esperienza può convincere qualche politico che non sia di merda a pensare velocemente a un progetto d'Europa che contrasti queste spinte francamente inquietanti.


La maggioranza dei greci non voterà mai Alba Dorata... hanno già avuto a che fare con fascisti e nazisti più volte nella loro storia e sanno cosa sono capaci di fare.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> La maggioranza dei greci non voterà mai Alba Dorata... hanno già avuto a che fare con fascisti e nazisti più volte nella loro storia e sanno cosa sono capaci di fare.


Mi spavento, perché non so a voi, ma a me sembra che in moltissimi vivano come se la storia iniziasse nuova ogni giorno. La memoria mi pare sempre più corta...


----------



## Nobody (11 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi spavento, perché non so a voi, ma a me sembra che in moltissimi vivano come se la storia iniziasse nuova ogni giorno. La memoria mi pare sempre più corta...


Per certi popoli come il nostro si... ma per fortuna non tutti sono come noi.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per certi popoli come il nostro si... ma per fortuna non tutti sono come noi.


Bella news


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi spavento, perché non so a voi, ma a me sembra che in moltissimi vivano come se la storia iniziasse nuova ogni giorno. La memoria mi pare sempre più corta...


Naaa... l'Alba Dorata si è impegnata socialmente per un breve periodo ed ha acquisito popolarità ma visti gli altarini e le contraddizioni che son usciti fuori dopo ha perso terreno...Tutto qui. Mettiamo anche che l'Alba Dorata esiste in Grecia da almeno 3 decenni e non è un fenomeno nuovo ma non era mai stata presa sul serio... m


----------



## Nobody (11 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bella news


eh si


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per certi popoli come il nostro si... ma per fortuna non tutti sono come noi.



Ciao

forse anche il popolo spagnolo. 
Non si capisce bene, per via del silenzio obbligato, se sia memoria corta o una ancor presente divisione profonda. 



sienne


----------



## Zod (11 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Saresti in grado di spiegarle meglio? Vai e non è per polemica ma per curiosità...


Seguo i mercati finanziari da una ventina di anni e ti garantisco che se fosse così semplice prevedere i cicli economici ora non avrei più bisogno di lavorare, sarei in giro per il mondo a spassarmela. Ogni periodo in cui le borse salivano c'erano i positivisti per i quali ogni ribasso era una occasione per comprare, e i catastrofisti per i quali ogni ribasso era l'inizio della morte del capitalismo. Poi stranamente dopo ogni crollo finanziario, o comunque dopo il manifestarsi di una crisi, tanti a dire che era prevedibile. Ma se era prevedibile bastava che si mettevano al ribasso, diventavano ricchi, e non dovevano più prendere soldi per scrivere cazzate o andarle a raccontare in TV. L'economia è un fenomeno caotico, non prevedibile, coinvolge troppi attori, troppe situazioni, troppe differenze.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse anche il popolo spagnolo.
> Non si capisce bene, per via del silenzio obbligato, se sia memoria corta o una ancor presente divisione profonda.
> ...



O.T.
 Mi domando da tempo se hai mai visto Ogro di Gillo Pontecorvo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Seguo i mercati finanziari da una ventina di anni e ti garantisco che se fosse così semplice prevedere i cicli economici ora non avrei più bisogno di lavorare, sarei in giro per il mondo a spassarmela. Ogni periodo in cui le borse salivano c'erano i positivisti per i quali ogni ribasso era una occasione per comprare, e i catastrofisti per i quali ogni ribasso era l'inizio della morte del capitalismo. Poi stranamente dopo ogni crollo finanziario, o comunque dopo il manifestarsi di una crisi, tanti a dire che era prevedibile. Ma se era prevedibile bastava che si mettevano al ribasso, diventavano ricchi, e non dovevano più prendere soldi per scrivere cazzate o andarle a raccontare in TV. L'economia è un fenomeno caotico, non prevedibile, coinvolge troppi attori, troppe situazioni, troppe differenze.


Ti faccio una rivelazione: esistono persone che provano ribrezzo all'idea di potersi arricchire a spese di crisi e bolle finanziarie. Invece ci sono altre che non solo non provano quel sentimento ma le crisi e le bolle le creano e su questo si arricchiscono. A volte sbagliano.
Non è che perché tu non sei in grado di fare previsioni a lungo termine significa che nessuno sia in grado di farlo.
Certo sta diventando sempre più complesso.
Quali letture ci consigli?


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti faccio una rivelazione: esistono persone che provano ribrezzo all'idea di potersi arricchire a spese di crisi e bolle finanziarie. Invece ci sono altre che non solo non provano quel sentimento ma le crisi e le bolle le creano e su questo si arricchiscono. A volte sbagliano.
> Non è che perché tu non sei in grado di fare previsioni a lungo termine significa che nessuno sia in grado di farlo.
> Certo sta diventando sempre più complesso.
> Quali letture ci consigli?


Non ti posso dare un verde ma te lo meriti.. .


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T.
> Mi domando da tempo se hai mai visto Ogro di Gillo Pontecorvo



Ciao

Ogro? Cioè orco ... credo che abbia a che fare con l'ETA ... 
Se è un film, non l'ho visto. Me lo consigli?
Praticamente non guardo né TV, né film ... salvo casi rari ... 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

*E comunque*

per i tedeschi la proposta di Atene(la stessa dei creditori e con qualche misura in più) non è sufficiente e ci vuole di più 
http://m.repubblica.it/mobile/r/sezioni/economia/2015/07/11/news/grecia_tsipras_al_parlamento_non_sto_svendendo_il_paese_-118831565/


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ogro? Cioè orco ... credo che abbia a che fare con l'ETA ...
> Se è un film, non l'ho visto. Me lo consigli?
> ...


È un film sull'attentato a Carrero Blanco. È vecchio, non passa in tv e non credo perché è vecchio. Devi cercarlo.


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un film sull'attentato a Carrero Blanco. È vecchio, non passa in tv e non credo perché è vecchio. Devi cercarlo.



Ciao

grazie per il consiglio! :up:


sienne


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un film sull'attentato a Carrero Blanco. È vecchio, non passa in tv e non credo perché è vecchio. Devi cercarlo.


E un film di 40 anni fa vero? L'avevo visto in Grecia...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E un film di 40 anni fa vero? L'avevo visto in Grecia...


https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogro


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> per i tedeschi la proposta di Atene(la stessa dei creditori e con qualche misura in più) non è sufficiente e ci vuole di più
> http://m.repubblica.it/mobile/r/sez...amento_non_sto_svendendo_il_paese_-118831565/



Ciao

la fiducia è stata molto minata. Aspettiamo. 
Basta che uno dei tre paesi faccia il primo passo, e ciò può avere un effetto domino ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la fiducia è stata molto minata. Aspettiamo.
> Basta che uno dei tre paesi faccia il primo passo, e ciò può avere un effetto domino ...
> ...


Mha...ho letto anche che Schauble ci vuole fuori per 5 anni quando Francia, Italia e Spagna son favorevoli... Loro non possono cacciarci direttamente ...Obbligarci indirettamente a uscire? Cosi vedono anche gli altri cosa li aspetta casomai fiatassero...


----------



## Zod (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti faccio una rivelazione: esistono persone che provano ribrezzo all'idea di potersi arricchire a spese di crisi e bolle finanziarie. Invece ci sono altre che non solo non provano quel sentimento ma le crisi e le bolle le creano e su questo si arricchiscono. A volte sbagliano.
> Non è che perché tu non sei in grado di fare previsioni a lungo termine significa che nessuno sia in grado di farlo.
> Certo sta diventando sempre più complesso.
> Quali letture ci consigli?


Pensare che qualcuno possa creare bolle finanziare equivale a credere di poter provocare uno tsunami lanciando sassi nel mare. Sicuramente nel tuo immaginario ci sono persone che ridono con il sigaro in bocca e si accordano su quale borsa fare bolle, per poi farle scoppiare, e guadagnarci. È innegabile che il comunismo, e derivati, abbia cavalcato per anni l'ignoranza in economia dei suoi elettori.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Pensare che qualcuno possa creare bolle finanziare equivale a credere di poter provocare uno tsunami lanciando sassi nel mare. Sicuramente nel tuo immaginario ci persone che ridono con il sigaro in bocca e si accordano su quale borsa fare bolle, per poi farle scoppiare, e guadagnarci. È innegabile che il comunismo, e derivati, abbia cavalcato per anni l'ignoranza in economia dei suoi elettori.


Credevo che avessi degli autori da suggerirmi.
Forse ho letto di più io.
Ed è tutto dire!


----------



## Zod (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo che avessi degli autori da suggerirmi.
> Forse ho letto di più io.
> Ed è tutto dire!


Ti suggerisco il vocabolario. Magari una parola al giorno.


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ti suggerisco il vocabolario. Magari una parola al giorno.


Ok... ma secondo te in Cina come è  andata? Spiega la tua teoria...E le città fantasma con i centri commerciali fantasma come te le spieghi? 
E la crescita del credito, della produzione per stare indietro al mondo non accompagnata dalla crescita degli stipendi? Hanno costruito case per gli alieni? A parte gli scherzi... sarei curiosa.


----------



## Zod (11 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok... ma secondo te in Cina come è  andata? Spiega la tua teoria...E le città fantasma con i centri commerciali fantasma come te le spieghi?
> E la crescita del credito, della produzione per stare indietro al mondo non accompagnata dalla crescita degli stipendi? Hanno costruito case per gli alieni? A parte gli scherzi... sarei curiosa.


Innanzitutto chi? Aziende, Stati, persone?

Non tutte le idee di business vanno a buon fine. Se poi il fine è la corruzione... Ma si parla di persone, non di entità. Non c'è una eminenza grigia che governa il mondo. Ci sono tante persone, elette democraticamente nelle democrazie, che perseguono interessi, a volte pubblici, a volte privati, a volte personali. 

Sintetizzo...di per se non è il sistema ad essere sbagliato, sono le persone che sbagliano, inconsapevolmente oppure deliberatamente, per i motivi più svariati.

In Cina hanno scoperto l'acqua calda, poi hanno scoperto che scotta.


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Innanzitutto chi? Aziende, Stati, persone?
> 
> Non tutte le idee di business vanno a buon fine. Se poi il fine è la corruzione... Ma si parla di persone, non di entità. Non c'è una eminenza grigia che governa il mondo. Ci sono tante persone, elette democraticamente nelle democrazie, che perseguono interessi, a volte pubblici, a volte privati, a volte personali.
> 
> ...


Secondo me invece, essendo tutto dominato da banche centrali e politica, il mercato non è libero ma soggetto a pianificazione centrale e quindi adoperera sempre male le risorse creando situazioni a cui metterà fine la realtà, il caso o il libero arbitrio degli individui... Ovviamente pensiero personale opinabile...


----------



## Eratò (12 Luglio 2015)

Mi aspetto di tutto. Son pronta a tutto. Perfino che ci caccino dal pianetta Terra per ridurre il consumo di ossigeno...


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> il mercato non è libero ma soggetto a pianificazione centrale e quindi adoperera sempre male le risorse creando situazioni a cui metterà fine la realtà


Non posso darti ulteriori verdi...


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

Vicolo cieco.Cedere la sovranità o Grexit...Preferirei il Grexit... Ma Tsipras cazzo si aspettava? Che gli facevano una pacca sulla spalla e amici come prima?Se ne andassero a fanculo tutti compresa l'Europa... Vaffanculo...


----------



## sienne (13 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

non è possibile che non si riesca a trovare un consenso.
Da fuori non resta che scuotere la testa ... pazzesco!







sienne


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è possibile che non si riesca a trovare un consenso.
> Da fuori non resta che scuotere la testa ... pazzesco!
> ...


Mi fa rabbia Tsipras che insieme a Varoufakis andavano a fare la voce grossa senza aver pronto un piano B
e adesso si umilia a chiedere l'elemosina...Mi fa rabbia lo stesso Varoufakis che se n'è lavato le mani e adesso sta a fare i bagni
ad Aigina.. Ma pensavano di andare a dividersi il giocattolo al asilo Mariuccia? E adesso Tsipras dice in parlamento di aver sbagliato... E cavolo ne facciamo delle scuse?Cazzo fa un paese delle scuse?! Mi fa rabbia che i "falchi" hanno chiesto pure 50 milliardi di asset che la
Grecia probabilmente non ne ha!Che poi se la Grecia ti da 50milliardi di asset  veri perché non ci prestano 50milliardi di lingotti d'oro? Prestano soldi finti per prendersi roba vera...! Scemi noi e furbi loro... Ben ci sta...


----------



## sienne (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi fa rabbia Tsipras che insieme a Varoufakis andavano a fare la voce grossa senza aver pronto un piano B
> e adesso si umilia a chiedere l'elemosina...Mi fa rabbia lo stesso Varoufakis che se n'è lavato le mani e adesso sta a fare i bagni
> ad Aigina.. Ma pensavano di andare a dividersi il giocattolo al asilo Mariuccia? E adesso Tsipras dice in parlamento di aver sbagliato... E cavolo ne facciamo delle scuse?Cazzo fa un paese delle scuse?! Mi fa rabbia che i "falchi" hanno chiesto pure 50 milliardi di asset che la
> Grecia probabilmente non ne ha!Che poi se la Grecia ti da 50milliardi di asset  veri perché non ci prestano 50milliardi di lingotti d'oro? Prestano soldi finti per prendersi roba vera...! Scemi noi e furbi loro... Ben ci sta...



Ciao

Hai tutte le ragioni di prendertela. Fa incavolare pure chi non è direttamente coinvolto. Figurati. 

Vuoi vedere che alla fine vogliono la testa di Tsipras? 
Non doveva fare quel referendum, o almeno uno o due mesi prima dello scadere del termine e presentando una chiara alternativa. Ma appunto, non ha nulla in cambio da proporre. E il primo a saperlo era ed è proprio lui. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi fa rabbia Tsipras che insieme a Varoufakis andavano a fare la voce grossa senza aver pronto un piano B
> e adesso si umilia a chiedere l'elemosina...Mi fa rabbia lo stesso Varoufakis che se n'è lavato le mani e adesso sta a fare i bagni
> ad Aigina.. Ma pensavano di andare a dividersi il giocattolo al asilo Mariuccia? E adesso Tsipras dice in parlamento di aver sbagliato... E cavolo ne facciamo delle scuse?Cazzo fa un paese delle scuse?! Mi fa rabbia che i "falchi" hanno chiesto pure 50 milliardi di asset che la
> Grecia probabilmente non ne ha!Che poi se la Grecia ti da 50milliardi di asset  veri perché non ci prestano 50milliardi di lingotti d'oro? Prestano soldi finti per prendersi roba vera...! Scemi noi e furbi loro... Ben ci sta...


ti capisco, peraltro ora avendo compreso la difficoltà di Tsipras ad avere un piano alternativo stanno rigirando il coltello nella piaga richiedendo l'approvazione di riforme complesse in soli 3 giorni. il vero falco mi sembra schauble.


----------



## sienne (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti capisco, peraltro ora avendo compreso la difficoltà di Tsipras ad avere un piano alternativo stanno rigirando il coltello nella piaga richiedendo l'approvazione di riforme complesse in soli 3 giorni. il vero falco mi sembra schauble.



Ciao

concordo. 

Sembra, che abbiano trovato un accordo ... almeno secondo lo Spiegel. 



sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi fa rabbia Tsipras che insieme a Varoufakis andavano a fare la voce grossa senza aver pronto un piano B
> e adesso si umilia a chiedere l'elemosina...Mi fa rabbia lo stesso Varoufakis che se n'è lavato le mani e adesso sta a fare i bagni
> ad Aigina.. Ma pensavano di andare a dividersi il giocattolo al asilo Mariuccia? E adesso Tsipras dice in parlamento di aver sbagliato... E cavolo ne facciamo delle scuse?Cazzo fa un paese delle scuse?! Mi fa rabbia che i "falchi" hanno chiesto pure 50 milliardi di asset che la
> Grecia probabilmente non ne ha!Che poi se la Grecia ti da 50milliardi di asset veri perché non ci prestano 50milliardi di lingotti d'oro? Prestano soldi finti per prendersi roba vera...! Scemi noi e furbi loro... Ben ci sta...


Mi spiace. Per assurdo speravo che Shauble l'avesse vinta. Lo speravo per la Grecia e per l'europa, l'europa dei popoli intendo.


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace. Per assurdo speravo che Shauble l'avesse vinta. Lo speravo per la Grecia e per l'europa, l'europa dei popoli intendo.


E Tsipras che m'ha delusa soprattutto . ..Da Schauble me l'aspettavo. Era stato chiaro lui... Ma Tsipras un dilettante senza palle... Doveva preparsi al Grexit e invece ha svenduto un paese.


----------



## sienne (13 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

OT

Il nome gli fa proprio onore. Wolfgang Schäuble. 
Wolfgang -> Wolf = lupo; Gang = andatura / passo

Andatura / passo da lupo ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E Tsipras che m'ha delusa soprattutto . ..Da Schauble me l'aspettavo. Era stato chiaro lui... Ma Tsipras un dilettante senza palle... Doveva preparsi al Grexit e invece ha svenduto un paese.


Per assurdo Schauble, pezzo di merda di rara caratura, avrebbe fatto del "bene" sia alla Gracia che a noi. Convinto com'è di dover "punire" i greci facendoli uscire avrebbe mostrato, più di quanto non sia già evidente, quanto male ci faccia rimanere nell'euro. Quanto male faccia principalmente a noi mediterranei, ma a tutti più in generale. Ma, contrariamente a te, da Tsipras mi aspettavo esattamente questo esito.


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per assurdo Schauble, pezzo di merda di rara caratura, avrebbe fatto del "bene" sia alla Gracia che a noi. Convinto com'è di dover "punire" i greci facendoli uscire avrebbe mostrato, più di quanto non sia già evidente, quanto male ci faccia rimanere nell'euro. Quanto male faccia principalmente a noi mediterranei, ma a tutti più in generale. Ma, contrariamente a te, da Tsipras mi aspettavo esattamente questo esito.


Io non lo facevo così sprovveduto e ingenuo... Cioè uno s'immagina che se se la tira e siccome è  un capo di stato, un minimo di calcoli e prevvisioni "studiandosi"  la gente con cui contratta se li sarà  fatti no? Lui invece niente, nulla,zero!Ma nelle riunioni di governo giocavano a Super Mario Bros? Le strategie se le facevano annussandosi le unghie? Ecchecazzo...! E il Grexit non l'avevano mai calcolato sul serio? Schauble sarà stato pure un pezzo  di merda ma ciò che pensava glielo si leggeva in faccia...Come cazzo hanno fatto a non capire?! Comunque non si considerasse tutto chiuso perche ancora devono votare nei parlamenti...


----------



## free (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non lo facevo così sprovveduto e ingenuo... Cioè uno s'immagina che se se la tira e siccome è  un capo di stato, un minimo di calcoli e prevvisioni "studiandosi"  la gente con cui contratta se li sarà  fatti no? Lui invece niente, nulla,zero!Ma nelle riunioni di governo giocavano a Super Mario Bros? Le strategie se le facevano annussandosi le unghie? Ecchecazzo...! E il Grexit non l'avevano mai calcolato sul serio? Schauble sarà stato pure un pezzo  di merda ma ciò che pensava glielo si leggeva in faccia...Come cazzo hanno fatto a non capire?! Comunque non si considerasse tutto chiuso perche ancora devono votare nei parlamenti...



ma come farà a far approvare tutte quelle riforme in 3 giorni?


----------



## ivanl (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non lo facevo così sprovveduto e ingenuo... Cioè uno s'immagina che se se la tira e siccome è  un capo di stato, un minimo di calcoli e prevvisioni "studiandosi"  la gente con cui contratta se li sarà  fatti no? Lui invece niente, nulla,zero!Ma nelle riunioni di governo giocavano a Super Mario Bros? Le strategie se le facevano annussandosi le unghie? Ecchecazzo...! *E il Grexit non l'avevano mai calcolato sul serio?* Schauble sarà stato pure un pezzo  di merda ma ciò che pensava glielo si leggeva in faccia...Come cazzo hanno fatto a non capire?! Comunque non si considerasse tutto chiuso perche ancora devono votare nei parlamenti...


No


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> No


Peccato... perché nel marasma generale era la soluzione meno peggiore.


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma come farà a far approvare tutte quelle riforme in 3 giorni?


Non saprei... non penso che ce la fa. Ma alla fine saremmo obbligati a uscire...Schauble lo sa ed è stato gia inserito nel accordo
"O fatte come diciamo o noi o uscite... "


----------



## sienne (13 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

comunque, tutto è ancora da vedere. 
L'opposizione in Germania e l'economia scuotono la testa davanti all'accordo raggiunto. 
Vorrebbero altre soluzioni ... credo, che al "Bundestag" ci possano essere delle sorprese. 
Alla "Mutti" non viene più dato tanto credito ... vedremo. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Peccato... perché nel marasma generale era la soluzione meno peggiore.



Ciao

non sappiamo tutto. Non sappiamo che interessi "maggiori" (per dire ) stanno in gioco. 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque, tutto è ancora da vedere.
> L'opposizione in Germania e l'economia scuotono la testa davanti all'accordo raggiunto.
> ...


Sienne in mezzo alla bufferavorrei ricordarti che ti amo.. .


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non saprei... non penso che ce la fa. Ma alla fine saremmo obbligati a uscire...Schauble lo sa ed è stato gia inserito nel accordo
> "O fatte come diciamo o noi o uscite... "


Quindi o Grexit con ritorno alla Dracma o uscita provvisoria, moneta interna tipo assegni ed aiuti "umanitari" da UE?


----------



## sienne (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sienne in mezzo alla bufferavorrei ricordarti che ti amo.. .



Ciao


:rotfl: ... moi aussi ... 


... tra qualche mese parleremo della Spagna ... :unhappy:



sienne


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :rotfl: ... moi aussi ...
> ...


Speriamo di no... e dico lo stesso per l'Italia... Interi paesi che vanno in ginocchio è  una visione orripilante.:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi o Grexit con ritorno alla Dracma o uscita provvisoria, moneta interna tipo assegni ed aiuti "umanitari" da UE?


Provvisoria? Non penso... Se sara un uscita sarà permanente... Lascia stare a quello che dice Schauble... Sarebbe difficilissimo che la Grecia, anche se ristrutturasse il suo debito autonomamente, riuscisse ad abituarsi di nuovo al euro... Sarebbero pazzi poi a tornare...Se stai bene nella tua moneta perché la dovresti cambiare di nuovo?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Provvisoria? Non penso... Se sara un uscita sarà permanente... Lascia stare a quello che dice Schauble... Sarebbe difficilissimo che la Grecia, anche se ristrutturasse il suo debito autonomamente, riuscisse ad abituarsi di nuovo al euro... Sarebbero pazzi poi a tornare...Se stai bene nella tua moneta perché la dovresti cambiare di nuovo?


si credo che una uscita permanente sia una strada percorribile seppure ora immagino spaventi tante persone.


----------



## sienne (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Speriamo di no... e dico lo stesso per l'Italia... Interi paesi che vanno in ginocchio è  una visione orripilante.:unhappy:



Ciao

si, lo è. 

E mi chiedo, come hai già fatto tu ... quo vadis Europa!


sienne


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si credo che una uscita permanente sia una strada percorribile seppure ora immagino spaventi tante persone.


Ma per motivi ancestrali... i Greci non hanno mai stimato la loro moneta, da sempre... e questo perché non hanno mai avuto fiducia alla loro economia. .. È  roba vecchia... Ma adesso che altra soluzione c'e? Non è che ci possono "salvare"  al infinito...


----------



## sienne (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Provvisoria? Non penso... Se sara un uscita sarà permanente... Lascia stare a quello che dice Schauble... Sarebbe difficilissimo che la Grecia, anche se ristrutturasse il suo debito autonomamente, riuscisse ad abituarsi di nuovo al euro... Sarebbero pazzi poi a tornare...Se stai bene nella tua moneta perché la dovresti cambiare di nuovo?



Ciao

non me ne intendo ... 
Ma l'uscita provvisoria è legata con tagli ai debiti. Da chiedersi è quanto si taglierebbe ... 
Forse, così da pazzi non è questa via ... non lo so ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non me ne intendo ...
> Ma l'uscita provvisoria è legata con tagli ai debiti. Da chiedersi è quanto si taglierebbe ...
> ...


Il taglio del debito non gli conviene farlo secondo me... non voglio essere complottista ma se ci cacciano dal euro per 5 anni come dicono,in primis soddisfano gli elettori ma poi con un eventuale taglio, rischiano di creare un precedente... E non gli conviene.. Se usciamo usciamo e basta...


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, lo è.
> 
> ...


In che senso come ho resistito? A non uscire coi cartelli adosso con davanti scritto "l'euro è  la catastrofe!"  e dietro 
"cazzi di traverso mascherati da euro stanno arrivando! "? :rotfl:Guarda che le prime avvisaglie le avevo avute... Dopo essere tornata in Italia andai a fare la spesa al supermercato e mi resi conto con estremo dispiacere che avevo pagato il doppio! E poi un tabaccaio gli euri non li voleva perché " cazz' son quiste? Ma valgene qui?" :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il taglio del debito non gli conviene farlo secondo me... non voglio essere complottista ma se ci cacciano dal euro per 5 anni come dicono,in primis soddisfano gli elettori ma poi con un eventuale taglio, rischiano di creare un precedente... E non gli conviene.. Se usciamo usciamo e basta...



Ciao

può essere. Certo. 
La proposta è nata per due motivi: 1. se non si trovasse un accordo e 2. perché è l'unica via per "ristrutturare" / "tagliare" i debiti. Cioè, se fai parte della stessa unione monetaria ciò, pare, non sia possibile. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Provvisoria? Non penso... Se sara un uscita sarà permanente... Lascia stare a quello che dice Schauble... Sarebbe difficilissimo che la Grecia, anche se ristrutturasse il suo debito autonomamente, riuscisse ad abituarsi di nuovo al euro... Sarebbero pazzi poi a tornare...Se stai bene nella tua moneta perché la dovresti cambiare di nuovo?


parti sempre dal presupposto che sono tutti dei test.  anche quello dell'uscita temporanea.   studiano cosa succede nelle varie ipotesi di scuola.

per loro siete come cavie da laboratorio


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> parti sempre dal presupposto che sono tutti dei test.  anche quello dell'uscita temporanea.   studiano cosa succede nelle varie ipotesi di scuola.
> 
> per loro siete come cavie da laboratorio


Eh...ma ad un certo punto la cavia deve scappare sennò muore tra un esperimento e un altro...


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2015)

a differenza delle cavie da laboratorio,voi la forza per uscire dalla gabbia da soli ce l'avreste anche.

ora è da vedere che fate una volta fuori


----------



## Alessandra (13 Luglio 2015)

http://m.repubblica.it/mobile/r/repubblicatv/mondo/rampini-bolla-cinese/206510/205615

Mi piace molto questo giornalista. ...stavo leggendo questo articolo. ...
Cazzi nerI per tutti, tedeschi e non....


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

*E già nel 2012*

Farage diceva... 
[video=youtube_share;naSO7PnC6SQ]http://youtu.be/naSO7PnC6SQ[/video]


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

*Umorismo greco*

dopo l'accordo... 
Rientro a casa dal lavoro e mi trovo un tedesco col sandalo sul divano che mi dice "entra amico mio,entra come se fossi a casa tua"... Cazzo di accordo hanno fatto?


----------



## Alessandra (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> dopo l'accordo...
> Rientro a casa dal lavoro e mi trovo un tedesco col sandalo sul divano che mi dice "entra amico mio,entra come se fossi a casa tua"... Cazzo di accordo hanno fatto?


....e magari il sandalo col pelo  (visto in germania sul serio)....


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non lo facevo così sprovveduto e ingenuo... Cioè uno s'immagina che se se la tira e siccome è un capo di stato, un minimo di calcoli e prevvisioni "studiandosi" la gente con cui contratta se li sarà fatti no? Lui invece niente, nulla,zero!Ma nelle riunioni di governo giocavano a Super Mario Bros? Le strategie se le facevano annussandosi le unghie? Ecchecazzo...! E il Grexit non l'avevano mai calcolato sul serio? Schauble sarà stato pure un pezzo di merda ma ciò che pensava glielo si leggeva in faccia...Come cazzo hanno fatto a non capire?! Comunque non si considerasse tutto chiuso perche ancora devono votare nei parlamenti...


La Grecia è stata lasciata sola. Tsipras non si è visto neanche un alleato intorno. E questo è già parte del perchè ha ceduto. Il resto è presto detto: è un politico, non uno statista, e tra le due c'è una differenza enorme. Credo peraltro che un'idea di uscire dall'euro ci fosse all'inizio. Varoufakis stesso aveva nozione di come farlo, anzi spingeva proprio in quella direzione. In un certo senso se avessero lasciato fare a lui ed a Schauble si sarebbe arrivati ad un'uscita della Grecia dall'euro, anche se per motivazioni diametralmente opposte. Il problema è che a Tsipras è mancato il coraggio. Non al popolo greco, che comunque si era espresso chiaramente in merito con un referendum: a Tsipras e solo a lui. Tant'è che adesso ha difficoltà nel suo stesso parlamento e già si ventila l'ipotesi di un governo di unità nazionale.  
Sono disgustato da questa generazione di politici. Questa generazione intendo dal secondo dopoguerra in poi.


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La Grecia è stata lasciata sola. Tsipras non si è visto neanche un alleato intorno. E questo è già parte del perchè ha ceduto. Il resto è presto detto: è un politico, non uno statista, e tra le due c'è una differenza enorme. Credo peraltro che un'idea di uscire dall'euro ci fosse all'inizio. Varoufakis stesso aveva nozione di come farlo, anzi spingeva proprio in quella direzione. In un certo senso se avessero lasciato fare a lui ed a Schauble si sarebbe arrivati ad un'uscita della Grecia dall'euro, anche se per motivazioni diametralmente opposte. Il problema è che a Tsipras è mancato il coraggio. Non al popolo greco, che comunque si era espresso chiaramente in merito con un referendum: a Tsipras e solo a lui. Tant'è che adesso ha difficoltà nel suo stesso parlamento e già si ventila l'ipotesi di un governo di unità nazionale.
> Sono disgustato da questa generazione di politici. Questa generazione intendo dal secondo dopoguerra in poi.


Varoufakis è  stato fatto fuori perché 1)ha litigato con mezzo eurogruppo e dulcis in fundo li ha chiamati pure terroristi facendo la figura del pazzo del villaggio 2)stava preparando il Grexit e voleva l'inserimento di una moneta parallela. Tsipras per pressioni politiche e sociali interne(i canali privati greci e i politici greci filoeuropei hanno presentato il ritorno alla dracma come un olocausto terrorizzando il popolo) è  andato in panico...Entrambi però hanno fatto dei guai inenarrabili... Varoufakis praticamente ha fatto di tutto per farsi odiare dai Greci perdendo ogni credibilità, dal superare le code della gente che aspettava ai bancomat ("non ho tempo da perdere") fino a dichiararsi assente in parlamento nelle giornate più critiche per "motivi familiari" (andare ad Egina a farsi i bagni xon la moglie)... Entrambi son saltati dal auto prima che si schiantasse.. . E adesso si prevvedono elezioni in autunno con ulteriore peggioramento della crisi...Una presa pwr il culo del genere per me è considerata un Alto tradimento...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Varoufakis è stato fatto fuori perché 1)ha litigato con mezzo eurogruppo e dulcis in fundo li ha chiamati pure terroristi facendo la figura del pazzo del villaggio 2)stava preparando il Grexit e voleva l'inserimento di una moneta parallela.* Tsipras per pressioni politiche e sociali interne(i canali privati greci e i politici greci filoeuropei hanno presentato il ritorno alla dracma come un olocausto terrorizzando il popolo) è andato in panico...Entrambi però hanno fatto dei guai inenarrabili... Varoufakis praticamente ha fatto di tutto per farsi odiare dai Greci perdendo ogni credibilità, dal superare le code della gente che aspettava ai bancomat ("non ho tempo da perdere") fino a dichiararsi assente in parlamento nelle giornate più critiche per "motivi familiari" (andare ad Egina a farsi i bagni xon la moglie)... Entrambi son saltati dal auto prima che si schiantasse.. . E adesso si prevvedono elezioni in autunno con ulteriore peggioramento della crisi...Una presa pwr il culo del genere per me è considerata un Alto tradimento...


Sul punto uno aveva perfettamente RAGIONE e non ha fatto una cazzo di figura del pazzo dei villaggio di niente, più che altro perchè ormai è evidente a chiunque sia dotato di un minimo di cervello quello che l'Europa attuale è davvero. Sul secondo pure, evidentemente. Non so nulla del fatto che si sia fatto odiare in patria per atteggiamenti del cazzo ma meglio uno che sa cosa fare epperò è una testa di cazzo piuttosto di uno che è simpatico un monte ma non è in grado manco di allacciarsi le scarpe da solo, con la pretesa però di guidare una nazione.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Varoufakis è  stato fatto fuori perché 1)ha litigato con mezzo eurogruppo e dulcis in fundo li ha chiamati pure terroristi facendo la figura del pazzo del villaggio 2)stava preparando il Grexit e voleva l'inserimento di una moneta parallela. Tsipras per pressioni politiche e sociali interne(i canali privati greci e i politici greci filoeuropei hanno presentato il ritorno alla dracma come un olocausto terrorizzando il popolo) è  andato in panico...Entrambi però hanno fatto dei guai inenarrabili... Varoufakis praticamente ha fatto di tutto per farsi odiare dai Greci perdendo ogni credibilità, dal superare le code della gente che aspettava ai bancomat ("non ho tempo da perdere") fino a dichiararsi assente in parlamento nelle giornate più critiche per "motivi familiari" (andare ad Egina a farsi i bagni xon la moglie)... Entrambi son saltati dal auto prima che si schiantasse.. . E adesso si prevvedono elezioni in autunno con ulteriore peggioramento della crisi...Una presa pwr il culo del genere per me è considerata un Alto tradimento...


già detto vero, che al prossimo giro sale su Alba Dorata?

io comincerei ad organizzarmi per contrabbandare armi in Grecia.


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul punto uno aveva perfettamente RAGIONE e non ha fatto una cazzo di figura del pazzo dei villaggio di niente, più che altro perchè ormai è evidente a chiunque sia dotato di un minimo di cervello quello che l'Europa attuale è davvero. Sul secondo pure, evidentemente. Non so nulla del fatto che si sia fatto odiare in patria per atteggiamenti del cazzo ma meglio uno che sa cosa fare epperò è una testa di cazzo piuttosto di uno che è simpatico un monte ma non è in grado manco di allacciarsi le scarpe da solo, con la pretesa però di guidare una nazione.


Beh... va bene ciò  che dici se non fosse che in quel ambientino la sincerità e l'onesta viene
usata contro di te(generico)  e gli atteggiamenti vengono manipolati a proprio piacimento per trasmettere il messaggio 
più conveniente ai furbi. Di questo dovevano essere consapevoli Tsipras e Varoufakis.. .. Fatto sta che Varoufakis non doveva abbandonare la nave quando stava affondando tornando immediatamente a fare i cazzi suoi e dispensando interviste a destra e a manca per pararsi il culo informando tutti "di come era stato bravo e lui il piano B ce l'aveva".. . Ma poi sai che se ne fotte ormai?Tanto la residenza ce l`ha probabilmente a New York e i soldi in chissà quali conti al estero... Massimo massimo sparisce per un po' e torna quando la situazione si sarà calmata...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh... va bene ciò che dici se non fosse che in quel ambientino la sincerità e l'onesta viene
> usata contro di te(generico) e gli atteggiamenti vengono manipolati a proprio piacimento per trasmettere il messaggio
> più conveniente ai furbi. Di questo dovevano essere consapevoli Tsipras e Varoufakis.. .. Fatto sta che Varoufakis non doveva abbandonare la nave quando stava affondando tornando immediatamente a fare i cazzi suoi e dispensando interviste a destra e a manca per pararsi il culo informando tutti "di come era stato bravo e lui il piano B ce l'aveva".. . Ma poi sai che se ne fotte ormai?Tanto la residenza ce l`ha probabilmente a New York e i soldi in chissà quali conti al estero... Massimo massimo sparisce per un po' e torna quando la situazione si sarà calmata...


Il fatto è che Varoufakis era convinto che Tsipras lo appoggiasse nell'idea di uscire dall'euro (e Tsipras stesso ha indetto in referudum che, se avesse dato corso all'interesse del popolo che ha votato quel NO fatidico, avrebbe comportato l'uscita dall'euro). Perchè quando ad un certo momento tu sai che comunque la cosa migliore che puoi fare è levarti dai coglioni sti mentecatti eurofulminati allora non è che sti lì a giocare di fioretto ma tiri sciabolate a destra e a manca (come fanno loro, peraltro). Il fatto è che Varoufakis senza l'appoggio del suo stesso governo non è che può fare nulla, e allora se n'è tirato fuori. Non era lui il primo ministro, d'altra parte.


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fatto è che Varoufakis era convinto che Tsipras lo appoggiasse nell'idea di uscire dall'euro. Perchè quando ad un certo momento tu sai che comunque la cosa migliore che puoi fare è levarti dai coglioni sti mentecatti eurofulminati allora non è che sti lì a giocare di fioretto ma tiri sciabolate. Il fatto è che Varoufakis senza l'appoggio del suo stesso governo non è che può fare nulla, e allora se n'è tirato fuori. Non era lui il primo ministro, d'altra parte.


Certo... Per poi sparire nel nulla, permettendo a tutti i Greci filoeuropei della minchia
di fare terrorismo di massa nel caso in cui tornasse la dracma... Il governo non ti sostiene? Hai le palle quadrate come dici di avere? 
Sei sempre un parlamentare...Vai in parlamento allora, apri la bocca e parla, spiega, dillo al popolo che il ritorno alla dracma sempre poveri ci avrebbe lasciati ma almeno una speranza ce l'avevamo...invece di spalmarti la crema solare in spiaggia.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Certo... Per poi sparire nel nulla, permettendo a tutti i Greci filoeuropei della minchia
> di fare terrorismo di massa nel caso in cui tornasse la dracma... Il governo non ti sostiene? Hai le palle quadrate come dici di avere?
> Sei sempre un parlamentare...Vai in parlamento allora, apri la bocca e parla, spiega, dillo al popolo che il ritorno alla dracma sempre poveri ci avrebbe lasciati ma almeno una speranza ce l'avevamo...invece di spalmarti la crema solare in spiaggia.


Guarda: ti ho detto che di quello che fa il Varoufakis parlamentare o cittadino non ne so un cazzo, ma a questo punto è totalmente irrilevante. Può farti incazzare, come no, ma rimane irrilevante. Se sia un patriota o meno non è quello il punto. I greci, la maggioranza per lo meno, sanno bene quello che sta accadendo. QUello che accadrà. Lo sanno tutti pure FUORI dalla Grecia. Ma vedrai che prima o poi qulacosa succederà. Quello che l'eurogruppo, la Germania, ha fatto ad Atene è sotto gli occhi di chiunque, ormai. L'ho anche scritto prima. Cosa realmente è questa unione è EVIDENTE. Chi sono questi personaggi pure. E qualcosa verrà fuori.


----------



## free (14 Luglio 2015)

come mai è anche cittadino australiano?


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

comincio a sperare che esca dall'euro. Anche se solo un 30% dei greci lo vorrebbero, secondo un sondaggio. Non riesco a riconoscere nulla di positivo o speranzoso, se rimane. Intanto l'Inghilterra non ha intenzioni di sostenere questo terzo pacchetto. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comincio a sperare che esca dall'euro. *Anche se solo un 30% dei greci lo vorrebbero, secondo un sondaggio.* Non riesco a riconoscere nulla di positivo o speranzoso, se rimane. Intanto l'Inghilterra non ha intenzioni di sostenere questo terzo pacchetto.
> 
> ...


Ma sondaggio di chi? Sienne questi hanno votato al 70% un NO ad altre misure di austerità. Adesso sai cosa gli piomberà tra capo e collo? PIU' AUSTERITA'. Capito? E la cosa bella è che NON C'E' SPERANZA. I greci contnueranno a stringere la cinghia senza alcuna speranza di miglioramento. ANZI. Andranno solo a peggiorare. Alzeranno le tasse su un pil che è destinato a diminuire ancora e ancora. Sono PAZZI, Sienne. In Germania, e quelli che gli vanno dietro. PAZZI. Noi dovremmo smantellarlo sto cazzo di euro. Perchè quello che sta accadendo ai greci è il nostro futuro, anzi già sta succedendo. Più lentamente ma succederà. E' inevitabile, per tutti, ma specie per noi italiani e per i francesi. SONO PAZZI. Dobbiamo uscire fuori da sta cazzo di moneta unica che ci sta uccidendo.


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sondaggio di chi? Sienne questi hanno votato al 70% un NO ad altre misure di austerità. Adesso sai cosa gli piomberà tra capo e collo? PIU' AUSTERITA'. Capito? E la cosa bella è che NON C'E' SPERANZA. I greci contnueranno a stringere la cinghia senza alcuna speranza di miglioramento. ANZI. Andranno solo a peggiorare. Alzeranno le tasse su un pil che è destinato a diminuire ancora e ancora. Sono PAZZI, Sienne. In Germania, e quello che gli vanno dietro. PAZZI. Noi dovremmi smantellarlo sto cazzo di euro. Perchè quello che sta accadendo ai greci è il nostro futuro, anzi già sta succedendo. Più lentamente ma succederà. E' inevitabile, per tutti, ma specie per noi italiani e per i francesi. SONO PAZZI. Dobbiamo uscire fuori da sta cazzo di moneta unica che ci sta uccidendo.


Quoto. È un fallimento lento.. .


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sondaggio di chi? Sienne questi hanno votato al 70% un NO ad altre misure di austerità. Adesso sai cosa gli piomberà tra capo e collo? PIU' AUSTERITA'. Capito? E la cosa bella è che NON C'E' SPERANZA. I greci contnueranno a stringere la cinghia senza alcuna speranza di miglioramento. ANZI. Andranno solo a peggiorare. Alzeranno le tasse su un pil che è destinato a diminuire ancora e ancora. Sono PAZZI, Sienne. In Germania, e quello che gli vanno dietro. PAZZI. Noi dovremmi smantellarlo sto cazzo di euro. Perchè quello che sta accadendo ai greci è il nostro futuro, anzi già sta succedendo. Più lentamente ma succederà. E' inevitabile, per tutti, ma specie per noi italiani e per i francesi. SONO PAZZI. Dobbiamo uscire fuori da sta cazzo di moneta unica che ci sta uccidendo.



Ciao

è così. È proprio così. Sto vedendo sempre più del fanatismo in certe decisioni. 
Il modello di Schröder funzionò quando i paesi avevano ancora tutti la loro moneta. Con la moneta unica - e qui i tedeschi avendo più "risorse" diciamo, il fare austerità nel loro interno ha funzionato - certe manovre politiche si potevano fare. Oggi NO. Oggi il più forte mette nell'angolo un paese più debole senza possibilità di riprendersi. Già iniziando solo dal fatto del mercato libero. Vedi la Spagna. In Germania a momenti stanno piovendo critiche da un po' tutte le parti, soprattutto dai verdi e rossi e socialisti. Ma che vada in Russia ... essendo della Germania dell'est ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è così. È proprio così. Sto vedendo sempre più del fanatismo in certe decisioni.
> Il modello di Schröder funzionò quando i paesi avevano ancora tutti la loro moneta. Con la moneta unica - e qui i tedeschi avendo più "risorse" diciamo, il fare austerità nel loro interno ha funzionato - certe manovre politiche si potevano fare. Oggi NO. Oggi il più forte mette nell'angolo un paese più debole senza possibilità di riprendersi. Già iniziando solo dal fatto del mercato libero. Vedi la Spagna. In Germania a momenti stanno piovendo critiche da un po' tutte le parti, soprattutto dai verdi e rossi e socialisti. Ma che vada in Russia ... essendo della Germania dell'est ...
> ...


Mercato libero? Non esiste il mercato libero.. . È una illusione!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è così. È proprio così. Sto vedendo sempre più del fanatismo in certe decisioni.
> Il modello di Schröder funzionò quando i paesi avevano ancora tutti la loro moneta. Con la moneta unica - e qui i tedeschi avendo più "risorse" diciamo, il fare austerità nel loro interno ha funzionato - certe manovre politiche si potevano fare. Oggi NO. Oggi il più forte mette nell'angolo un paese più debole senza possibilità di riprendersi. Già iniziando solo dal fatto del mercato libero. Vedi la Spagna. In Germania a momenti stanno piovendo critiche da un po' tutte le parti, soprattutto dai verdi e rossi e socialisti. Ma che vada in Russia ... essendo della Germania dell'est ...
> ...


Ma non è che i tedeschi siano "virtuosi" e noi dei poveri incapaci. E dici bene, se non ci fosse stato il marco la riunficazione con la Germania dell'est non avrebbero potuto farla, non avrebbero potuto INDEBITARSI, Sienne. Perchè quello che è successo poi con l'euro è che, anche grazie ad un regime di cambio euro/lira deciso a tavolino da lorsignori (o vorrete farmi credere che furono davvero Prodi e Ciampi a sceglierlo?) ci hanno definitivamente messo al guinzaglio. Questo nel 2002. Adesso, oltre al guinzaglio, abbiamo i ceppi.


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che i tedeschi siano "virtuosi" e noi dei poveri incapaci. E dici bene, se non ci fosse stato il marco la riunficazione con la Germania dell'est non avrebbero potuto farla, non avrebbero potuto INDEBITARSI, Sienne. Perchè quello che è successo poi con l'euro è che, anche grazie ad un regime di cambio euro/lira deciso a tavolino da lorsignori (o vorrete farmi credere che furono davvero Prodi e Ciampi a sceglierlo?) ci hanno definitivamente messo al guinzaglio. Questo nel 2002. Adesso, oltre al guinzaglio, abbiamo i ceppi.


Peggio... Oltre a tenerci al guinzaglio fanno pure la propaganda che i vari paesi in crisi son usciti dalla crisi! Addormentano i popoli facendogli credere ad uno stato di apparente benessere in modo che non si sveglino più... Ed alcuni ci credono pure facendo dei giochetti di trading e investendo migliaia di euro perché credono ad una fantomatica ritrovata stabilità economica...


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che i tedeschi siano "virtuosi" e noi dei poveri incapaci. E dici bene, se non ci fosse stato il marco la riunficazione con la Germania dell'est non avrebbero potuto farla, non avrebbero potuto INDEBITARSI, Sienne. Perchè quello che è successo poi con l'euro è che, anche grazie ad un regime di cambio euro/lira deciso a tavolino da lorsignori (o vorrete farmi credere che furono davvero Prodi e Ciampi a sceglierlo?) ci hanno definitivamente messo al guinzaglio. Questo nel 2002. Adesso, oltre al guinzaglio, abbiamo i ceppi.





aspetta un momento. Originariamente la Germania non voleva l'euro. Erano Francia e Italia. Poi ok, ha praticamente imposto l'euro ai tedeschi. Stiamo parlando di Helmut Kohl. Kohl e Mitterand andavo mano nella mano. Perciò, alla fine è ben possibile. Kohl, lo si può criticare quanto si vuole, ma l'ho sempre trovato un buon politico. Forse un po' troppo romantico con le sue visioni di pace e unità ... dopo di lui, uno peggio dell'altro ...


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma non è che i tedeschi siano "virtuosi" e noi dei poveri incapaci.* E dici bene, se non ci fosse stato il marco la riunficazione con la Germania dell'est non avrebbero potuto farla, non avrebbero potuto INDEBITARSI, Sienne. Perchè quello che è successo poi con l'euro è che, anche grazie ad un regime di cambio euro/lira deciso a tavolino da lorsignori (o vorrete farmi credere che furono davvero Prodi e Ciampi a sceglierlo?) ci hanno definitivamente messo al guinzaglio. Questo nel 2002. Adesso, oltre al guinzaglio, abbiamo i ceppi.



Questo io non lo ho mai sostenuto.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> aspetta un momento. Originariamente la Germania non voleva l'euro. Erano Francia e Italia. Poi ok, ha praticamente imposto l'euro ai tedeschi. Stiamo parlando di Helmut Kohl. Kohl e Mitterand andavo mano nella mano. Perciò, alla fine è ben possibile. Kohl, lo si può criticare quanto si vuole, ma l'ho sempre trovato un buon politico. Forse un po' troppo romantico con le sue visioni di pace e unità ... dopo di lui, uno peggio dell'altro ...
> 
> ...


Sienne guarda che l'euro è un progetto vecchio. Vecchio tanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Questo io non lo ho mai sostenuto.


Lo so. Sto spiegando a favore di chiunque legga.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne guarda che l'euro è un progetto vecchio. Vecchio tanto.



E Kohl e Mitterand di quando sono?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> E Kohl e Mitterand di quando sono?


Relativamente più recenti.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Relativamente più recenti.



Kohl lo ha comunque introdotto in Germania l'euro, alla fine. 
In Francia, se non erro, Valls, e poi mano nella mano con Mitterand. 
Mizzica, non dirmi che la memoria mi sta facendo brutti scherzi ... 
Quando ho tempo, vado a leggere ... 
Grazie.


sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

comunque, una cosa la so con certezza. 
La Svizzera ci mise 150 anni per far funzionare bene la moneta unica tra i suoi cantoni, 
che sono dei piccoli stati in fin dei conti. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque, una cosa la so con certezza.
> La Svizzera ci mise 150 anni per far funzionare bene la moneta unica tra i suoi cantoni,
> ...


Sienne, la situazione della Svizzera col franco è imparagonabile a quella dell'europa con l'euro.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne, la situazione della Svizzera col franco è imparagonabile a quella dell'europa con l'euro.



Certo, che non si può paragonare più di tanto. Ma è per dare un idea che anche nel piccolo ci sono voluti anni. Ci vuole tempo per far funzionare bene una cosa. Oggi, bisognerebbe riconoscere che qualcosa va estremamente storto e iniziare a cambiare rotta ... la parola agli esperti  ...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Certo, che non si può paragonare più di tanto. Ma è per dare un idea che anche nel piccolo ci sono voluti anni. Ci vuole tempo per far funzionare bene una cosa. Oggi, bisognerebbe riconoscere che qualcosa va estremamente storto e iniziare a cambiare rotta ... la parola agli esperti  ...


Sienne tre su quattro dei cantoni svizzeri si sono uniti politicamente, pur mantendendo una relativa autonomia, nel 1300. La Svizzera è uno dei più antichi stati del mondo. 
L'Europa non è uno stato. Capito? Non è un cazzo, non funziona proprio per questa ragione. Noi non abbiamo gli stessi interessi, economici o meno, della Germania o dell'Olanda. O dei francesi. L'unione monetaria basata SUL NULLA PIU' ASSOLUTO CHE NON SIA IL VANTAGGIO (peraltro pure di breve durata) DI UNO DEGLI STATI MEMBRI E' UNA CATASTROFE PER TUTTI. Stiamo tornando indietro Sienne, non so se ti rendi conto. Economicamente ma anche culturalmente. Siamo un continente in pieno declino.


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque, una cosa la so con certezza.
> La Svizzera ci mise 150 anni per far funzionare bene la moneta unica tra i suoi cantoni,
> ...


Ciao
Si, pensa che era basata ancora (se ben ricordo) su una solida conversioe aurea di riferimento, insomma non era una moneta fiduciaria.


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

*Ecco cosa dovranno fare subito i Greci*

per rimanere nel euro...


----------



## Dalida (14 Luglio 2015)

il guardian ha parlato di waterboarding mentale per definire la situazione, cioè tipo tsipras torturato psicologicamente da merkel, hollande e non so chi altro.
boh, avevo ben altre idee prima del referendum, pensavo che casomai avrebbe rinforzato il governo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Provvisoria? Non penso... Se sara un uscita sarà permanente... Lascia stare a quello che dice Schauble... Sarebbe difficilissimo che la Grecia, anche se ristrutturasse il suo debito autonomamente, riuscisse ad abituarsi di nuovo al euro... Sarebbero pazzi poi a tornare...Se stai bene nella tua moneta perché la dovresti cambiare di nuovo?


hai tutte le ragioni: cambiare moneta costa, e tanto. Non parlo solo di conio. Farlo due volte in un paese in difficoltà economica sarebbe demenziale.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne tre su quattro dei cantoni svizzeri si sono uniti politicamente, pur mantendendo una relativa autonomia, nel 1300. La Svizzera è uno dei più antichi stati del mondo.
> L'Europa non è uno stato. Capito? Non è un cazzo, non funziona proprio per questa ragione. Noi non abbiamo gli stessi interessi, economici o meno, della Germania o dell'Olanda. O dei francesi. L'unione monetaria basata SUL NULLA PIU' ASSOLUTO CHE NON SIA IL VANTAGGIO (peraltro pure di breve durata) DI UNO DEGLI STATI MEMBRI E' UNA CATASTROFE PER TUTTI. Stiamo tornando indietro Sienne, non so se ti rendi conto. Economicamente ma anche culturalmente. Siamo un continente in pieno declino.



Purtroppo lo so. A volte vorrei non percepirlo così fortemente.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Ciao Eratò,


lo intuiamo tutti, chi più chi meno ... ma sentirlo dire, è pur sempre un'altra cosa. 


http://tv.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2015...-confessione-choc-del-funzionario-bce/394132/



sienne


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Eratò,
> 
> 
> lo intuiamo tutti, chi più chi meno ... ma sentirlo dire, è pur sempre un'altra cosa.
> ...


I trattati non prevedono che un paese del eurozona venga cacciato fal euro.. . Ma secondo un articolo dei trattati europei un paese può decidere di uscire... Ed è quello a cui vogliono portare la Grecia con le condizioni che le hanno imposto, impossibili da rispettare...Leggi qui
http://www.rischiocalcolato.it/2015/07/schaubles-plan-deutschland-muss-raus-aus-dieser-euro-zone.html


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> I trattati non prevedono che un paese del eurozona venga cacciato fal euro.. . Ma secondo un articolo dei trattati europei un paese può decidere di uscire... Ed è quello a cui vogliono portare la Grecia con le condizioni che le hanno imposto, impossibili da rispettare...Leggi qui
> http://www.rischiocalcolato.it/2015...utschland-muss-raus-aus-dieser-euro-zone.html



Ciao

è un disgusto. 
Continuo a sperare, che all'interno della Germania si muovi qualcosa. 
Molti sono contrari alla loro politica. 

Che dichiari fallimento e esca a testa alta ... questo passo va fatto con dignità. 
Non c'è nulla di qui vergognarsi. Tanto gli aiuti, in un modo o nell'altro, non verranno negati. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Varoufakis è  stato fatto fuori perché 1)ha litigato con mezzo eurogruppo e dulcis in fundo li ha chiamati pure terroristi facendo la figura del pazzo del villaggio


ma agli occhi di chi?
è ovvio che gli altri avevano tutto l'interesse a farlo passare per un pericoloso sovversivo.
io rimasi spiazzata dalle sue dimissioni, non me le aspettavo, si disse che avrebbe favorito i trattati e invece?
tsipras aveva l'occasione di fare qualcosa di storico, secondo me, mostrando un'alternativa (io nemmeno sono politicamente da quel lato della barricata, ma comunque ok).
boh, alcune cose mi sono oscure.
o forse sono semplici e sono solo io a non capirle.


----------



## Zod (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> I trattati non prevedono che un paese del eurozona venga cacciato fal euro.. . Ma secondo un articolo dei trattati europei un paese può decidere di uscire... Ed è quello a cui vogliono portare la Grecia con le condizioni che le hanno imposto, impossibili da rispettare...Leggi qui
> http://www.rischiocalcolato.it/2015...utschland-muss-raus-aus-dieser-euro-zone.html


Non è stato l'Euro a ridurre la Grecia alla situazione attuale, ma l'incompetenza di politici eletti liberamente dal popolo. Non conviene a nessuno che la Grecia esca, all'Euro perché ne scaturirebbe una visione di moneta instabile, e alla Grecia perché non ha più soldi nelle banche, ne quelli dei cittadini ne quelli per gli stipendi. Probabilmente è un piano da vita in miseria, ma meglio la miseria in tempo di pace che la miseria in tempo di guerra. Stampare un'altra moneta non serve a niente, non verrebbe accettata dagli altri stati perché non garantita da uno stato serio, visto che ha appena fatto un default totale. Se vuole restare le,condizioni sono dure perché la situazione è grave, altrimenti ciao. 

Anche he in Italia mica ce la passiamo bene, stiamo pagando i danni della DC e chissà per quanto ancora li pagheremo. Vogliamo uscire? Tornare agli anni 80, e fare altro debito, con tassi al 9%, impossibili da ripagare, quindi default in stile argentino con la Lira che si trasforma in carta straccia? Non penso convenga. Penso convenga riparare un po alla volta i danni passati rimanendo nell'Euro. Non è colpa dell'Euro se stiamo come stiamo, è colpa del nostro debito. L'Euro per noi è stato una scialuppa di salvataggio.

Vorrei chiedere a chi sostiene che conviene uscire all'Euro, che piano ha per il dopo, come pensa di gestire il pagamento degli interessi sul debito pubblico che arriverebbero ad un tasso vicino al 10%, lacrime e sangue solo per ripagare quelli. Default? Sono soldi nostri, gran parte dei risparmi degli italiani sono investiti in debito pubblico.


----------



## Dalida (14 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> come mai è anche cittadino australiano?


ho googlato.
ci ha vissuto e lavorato una decina d'anni.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è stato l'Euro a ridurre la Grecia alla situazione attuale, ma l'incompetenza di politici eletti liberamente dal popolo. Non conviene a nessuno che la Grecia esca, all'Euro perché ne scaturirebbe una visione di moneta instabile, e alla Grecia perché non ha più soldi nelle banche, ne quelli dei cittadini ne quelli per gli stipendi. Probabilmente è un piano da vita in miseria, ma meglio la miseria in tempo di pace che la miseria in tempo di guerra. Stampare un'altra moneta non serve a niente, non verrebbe accettata dagli altri stati perché non garantita da uno stato serio, visto che ha appena fatto un default totale. Se vuole restare le,condizioni sono dure perché la situazione è grave, altrimenti ciao.
> 
> Anche he in Italia mica ce la passiamo bene, stiamo pagando i danni della DC e chissà per quanto ancora li pagheremo. Vogliamo uscire? Tornare agli anni 80, e fare altro debito, con tassi al 9%, impossibili da ripagare, quindi default in stile argentino con la Lira che si trasforma in carta straccia? Non penso convenga. Penso convenga riparare un po alla volta i danni passati rimanendo nell'Euro. Non è colpa dell'Euro se stiamo come stiamo, è colpa del nostro debito. L'Euro per noi è stato una scialuppa di salvataggio.
> 
> Vorrei chiedere a chi sostiene che conviene uscire all'Euro, che piano ha per il dopo, come pensa di gestire il pagamento degli interessi sul debito pubblico che arriverebbero ad un tasso vicino al 10%, lacrime e sangue solo per ripagare quelli. Default? Sono soldi nostri, gran parte dei risparmi degli italiani sono investiti in debito pubblico.



Ciao

qualche sospetto nasce, più di uno, 
se un popolo di soli 11 milioni di abitanti fa ballare mezzo continente ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è stato l'Euro a ridurre la Grecia alla situazione attuale, ma l'incompetenza di politici eletti liberamente dal popolo. Non conviene a nessuno che la Grecia esca, all'Euro perché ne scaturirebbe una visione di moneta instabile, e alla Grecia perché non ha più soldi nelle banche, ne quelli dei cittadini ne quelli per gli stipendi. Probabilmente è un piano da vita in miseria, ma meglio la miseria in tempo di pace che la miseria in tempo di guerra. Stampare un'altra moneta non serve a niente, non verrebbe accettata dagli altri stati perché non garantita da uno stato serio, visto che ha appena fatto un default totale. Se vuole restare le,condizioni sono dure perché la situazione è grave, altrimenti ciao.
> 
> Anche he in Italia mica ce la passiamo bene, stiamo pagando i danni della DC e chissà per quanto ancora li pagheremo. Vogliamo uscire? Tornare agli anni 80, e fare altro debito, con tassi al 9%, impossibili da ripagare, quindi default in stile argentino con la Lira che si trasforma in carta straccia? Non penso convenga. Penso convenga riparare un po alla volta i danni passati rimanendo nell'Euro. Non è colpa dell'Euro se stiamo come stiamo, è colpa del nostro debito. L'Euro per noi è stato una scialuppa di salvataggio.
> 
> Vorrei chiedere a chi sostiene che conviene uscire all'Euro, che piano ha per il dopo, come pensa di gestire il pagamento degli interessi sul debito pubblico che arriverebbero ad un tasso vicino al 10%, lacrime e sangue solo per ripagare quelli. Default? Sono soldi nostri, gran parte dei risparmi degli italiani sono investiti in debito pubblico.


Uscendo dal euro si può avere crescita e sviluppo però bisogna fare riforme lo stesso senno la moneta perde valore fino a non valere più  nulla... Non è  che tornando alla dracma i greci al improvviso possono permettersi di darsi alla pazza gioia senno fanno la fine dei Venezuelani....


----------



## danny (15 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Default? Sono soldi nostri, gran parte dei risparmi degli italiani sono investiti in debito pubblico.


Sicuro?
http://www.vita.it/it/article/2010/...imento-zero-eccovi-spiegato-il-mistero/97569/

http://www.linkiesta.it/banche-italia-debito-pubblico-bce

E sul risparmio degli italiani
http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/comm...mai-solo-illusione-064050.shtml?uuid=ABIyfW5B


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Comunque stanno valutando da ieri l' introduzione degli IOU... Quindi 2 monete parallele(anche se gli iou più  che una moneta,è una sorta di cambiale)...Praticamente il Grexit sta diventando una realtà...


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Comunque stanno valutando da ieri l' introduzione degli IOU... Quindi 2 monete parallele(anche se gli iou più che una moneta,è una sorta di cambiale)...Praticamente il Grexit sta diventando una realtà...


Li stanno cacciando fuori. In pratica sta passando la linea Schauble, crudeltà inclusa.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Li stanno cacciando fuori. In pratica sta passando la linea Schauble, crudeltà inclusa.


Esattamente... infatti l'emissione di IOU era stata proposta mesi fa da Schauble  in un documento non ufficiale. È fatta...http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-14/schaeubles-modest-proposal-greek-bridge-loan-pay-salaries-ious


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ho googlato.
> ci ha vissuto e lavorato una decina d'anni.


quindi sa anche dove fuggire in casa di mala parata


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Comunque stanno valutando da ieri l' introduzione degli IOU... Quindi 2 monete parallele(anche se gli iou più  che una moneta,è una sorta di cambiale)...Praticamente il Grexit sta diventando una realtà...


quindi siamo alla fase successiva del test

a riserve auree,di argento e di acqua la Grecia come sta messa?


----------



## danny (15 Luglio 2015)

Io paragonerei l'unione europea a quella italiana.
All'epoca c'erano 6 diversi sistemi monetari emessi da 9 banche che vennero unificati nel 1862 nella lira.
Nel 1893 ci fu un dissesto finanziario che obbligò ad avere un'unica Banca d'Italia.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandalo_della_Banca_Romana
https://www.bancaditalia.it/chi-siamo/storia/istituzione/
Ma il 1893 vide anche le prime agitazioni siciliane.
La politica del sud prelira era protezionista, con dazi (come la Grecia che aveva prima dell'Euro forti tasse per esempio sulle auto), basse tasse, ma poche infrastrutture, quella del nord liberale.
Interessante la posizione di Nitti, che vede nel'unificazione una serie di problemi. Il nord industriale ridusse il sud a mercato di consumo (come il sud Europa ora).  Dopo l'unità i redditi privati erano schiacciati comunque dalle tasse. Ma le infrastrutture tardarono ad arrivare rispetto al nord. Poi denuncia la facile corruttibilità della borghesia del sud, sempre tesa a chiedere sussidi e aiuti, con i governi che pilotano le elezioni "intere regioni sono stare abbandonate a clientela infami". Il divario tra nord e sud già presente prima crebbe notevolmente con l'unificazione.
Il sud Europa è stato stimolato, malgrado i bassi salari del Sud, in presenza di un'economia senza più protezionismi, a diventare consumatore attraverso il ricorso al credito (come negli Usa con i "subprime").
Si è creato uno squilibrio per cui all'interno dell'Europa ci sono stati esportatori e mercati che importano, http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/noti...utanasia-dell-euro-102152.shtml?uuid=ABRJb8fC. ovvero stati che si indebitano.
Vi è un flusso di merci dagli stati (Germania in primis) in contemporanea con flussi monetari per acquistare le stesse merci, verso Stati che non sono in grado di pagare i debiti contratti.
I governi corrotti godono di tale situazione perché come abbiamo esperienza noi in Italia, la corruzione vive sulla quantità di lavori appalti etc che ha la possibilità di gestire. 
Nel 2002 ci furono le Olimpiadi, che diedero enormi possibilità per lavori pubblici.
Nuovo aeroporto, strade, una metropolitana ad Atene monumentale (tutti lavori di ditte europee, non greche).
Ma soprattutto opere grandiose come il ponte Rio Antirion, ad opera di una ditta francese, il loro ponte sullo stretto https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponte_Rion_Antirion che sarebbero state impossibili in mancanza dell'Euro e dei prestiti conseguenti.
Dal 1997  il PIL della Grecia cresceva ogni anno del 3% e la borsa valori nel 2003 crebbe del 45%.
http://it.kushnirs.org/macroeconomia/gdp/gdp_greece.html
Nel 2009 il Pil crollò con la Grecia a causa della crisi internazionale.
Si diede la colpa ai governi corrotti greci, dimenticando le ragioni macroeconomiche, come se l'Europa fosse un unione valida solo in assenza di crisi o problemi.
http://temi.repubblica.it/micromega-online/la-vera-storia-della-crisi-greca/?printpage=undefined


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Uscendo dal euro si può avere crescita e sviluppo però bisogna fare riforme lo stesso senno la moneta perde valore fino a non valere più  nulla... Non è  che tornando alla dracma i greci al improvviso possono permettersi di darsi alla pazza gioia senno fanno la fine dei Venezuelani....


Tornando alla dracma e uscendo dall'euro ci sarà subito come primo contraccolpo una fortissima svalutazione, quindi tutto ciò che viene importato costerà un botto. Detto questo ripartire fuori dall'euro potrebbe essere un'opportunità per risollevarsi da soli ma certo ci sarà comunque da versare lacrime.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io paragonerei l'unione europea a quella italiana.
> All'epoca c'erano 6 diversi sistemi monetari emessi da 9 banche che vennero unificati nel 1862 nella lira.
> Nel 1893 ci fu un dissesto finanziario che obbligò ad avere un'unica Banca d'Italia.
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandalo_della_Banca_Romana
> ...


nulla che non fosse già alla luce del sole.       per questo ora parliamo dell'esperimento fatto sulla pelle dei greci.


----------



## danny (15 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *nulla che non fosse già alla luce del sole*.       per questo ora parliamo dell'esperimento fatto sulla pelle dei greci.


Infatti.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi siamo alla fase successiva del test
> 
> a riserve auree,di argento e di acqua la Grecia come sta messa?


Come riserva aurea siamo al 32 esimo posto con 112 tonnelate di oro... Siamo tra i principali estrattori di oro e argento...


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tornando alla dracma e uscendo dall'euro ci sarà subito come primo contraccolpo una fortissima svalutazione, quindi tutto ciò che viene importato costerà un botto. Detto questo ripartire fuori dall'euro potrebbe essere un'opportunità per risollevarsi da soli ma certo ci sarà comunque da versare lacrime.


Ma tornare alla propria moneta non è  una passegiata e va progettata per bene e attentamente attuando comunque delle riforme importanti
pur di ottenere un inflazione credibile ed evitare la speculazione... Inizialmente sarebbe un terremoto ma in seguito si può crescere... Rimanendo nel euro invece in quelle condizioni, la crescita ce la possiamo dimenticare. ..


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tornare alla propria moneta non è  una passegiata e va progettata per bene e attentamente attuando comunque delle riforme importanti
> pur di ottenere un inflazione credibile ed evitare la speculazione... Inizialmente sarebbe un terremoto ma in seguito si può crescere... Rimanendo nel euro invece in quelle condizioni, la crescita ce la possiamo dimenticare. ..


Lo penso anche io, certo il contraccolpo iniziale come dici tu sarebbe complicatissimo e si certo le riforme vanno fatte. Io comunque ho fiducia nella forza di un popolo che vuole risollevarsi.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Come riserva aurea siamo al 32 esimo posto con 112 tonnelate di oro... Siamo tra i principali estrattori di oro e argento...


mettete l'esercito a guardia delle miniere ed elaborate una moneta legata al gold standard.    

inizialmente dovrete rassegnarvi ad una rigida autarchia, man mano troverete chi sarà disposto a commerciare con voi ed ad accettare una moneta che essendo coperta dalle riserve auree,è solida e solvibile.

inutile dire che vi dovrete scordare per parecchio tempo le importazioni di materiale come TV,auto e smartphone proveniente dall'Europa del nord.

ma se ho ben capito, l'istituzione familiare da voi è ancora solida.   tenetene da conto,perchè l'unico stato sociale che vedrete per un bel pò sarà la propria famiglia.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

Perplesso per l'amore di Cristo, sei quasi più ridicolo di quando fai lo psicologo alla cazzo di cane.


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Ma tornare alla propria moneta non è  una passegiata e va progettata per bene e attentamente attuando comunque delle riforme importanti*
> pur di ottenere un inflazione credibile ed evitare la speculazione... Inizialmente sarebbe un terremoto ma in seguito si può crescere... Rimanendo nel euro invece in quelle condizioni, la crescita ce la possiamo dimenticare. ..


ma varoufakis sembrava anche avere un piano in tal senso, o ho capito male io?
domani uscirà una sua intervista in cui, dalle anticipazioni, attacca fortemente la germania e scheauble, ma anche le decisioni di tsipras.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma varoufakis sembrava anche avere un piano in tal senso, o ho capito male io?
> domani uscirà una sua intervista in cui, dalle anticipazioni, attacca fortemente la germania e scheauble, ma anche le decisioni di tsipras.


Io Schauble lo capisco pure. Il punto è che c'erano altri modi per far uscire la gracia dall'euro in maniera controllata. Come appunto pensa(va) Varoufakis. Invece questi cazzo di criminali VOGLIONO umiliare, sconfiggere e schiacciare la Grecia. Ed appresso alla Grecia, il resto del club med, noi compresi.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma varoufakis sembrava anche avere un piano in tal senso, o ho capito male io?
> domani uscirà una sua intervista in cui, dalle anticipazioni, attacca fortemente la germania e scheauble, ma anche le decisioni di tsipras.


Si che ce l'aveva... Si mettessero sotto e facessero ciò che devono fare. Varoufakis ha delle idee valide anche se come politico lascia a desiderare...


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io Schauble lo capisco pure. Il punto è che c'erano altri modi per far uscire la gracia dall'euro in maniera controllata. Come appunto pensa(va) Varoufakis. Invece questi cazzo di criminali VOGLIONO umiliare, sconfiggere e schiacciare la Grecia. Ed appresso alla Grecia, il resto del club med, noi compresi.


la sera del referendum borghi (purtroppo) spiegava quale sarebbe la differenza tra un'uscita programmata ed un'uscita a pedate.
anche lì, paradossalmente, la grecia poteva avere dei vantaggi, a causa di una situazione sfavorevole con i titoli di stato.
se avessero imposto l'uscita sarebbero venuti meno tutti gli obblighi/condizioni e ci si chiedeva appunto se l'intento non fosse quello di farsi cacciare.
schauble penso che lo capiamo tutti, peraltro ha detto praticamente sempre le stesse cose.
quello che io non capisco è stato proprio tsipras.


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si che ce l'aveva... Si mettessero sotto e facessero ciò che devono fare. Varoufakis ha delle idee valide anche se come politico lascia a desiderare...


eh, ma ormai è fuori.
da quel che dice lui, a causa del partito e dello stesso tsipras, che per me si è rivelato una delusione totale.
dalle anticipazioni dell'intervista credo attaccherà anche l'italia, poiché parla genericamente di governi che avrebbero dovuto essere amici ma che invece sono stati intransigenti, per paura che una simile apertura poi li screditasse davanti al loro elettorato (che si sarebbe appunto chiesto perché non cercare migliori condizioni anche per loro).


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la sera del referendum borghi (purtroppo) spiegava quale sarebbe la differenza tra un'uscita programmata ed un'uscita a pedate.
> anche lì, paradossalmente, la grecia poteva avere dei vantaggi, a causa di una situazione sfavorevole con i titoli di stato.
> se avessero imposto l'uscita sarebbero venuti meno tutti gli obblighi/condizioni e ci si chiedeva appunto se l'intento non fosse quello di farsi cacciare.
> schauble penso che lo capiamo tutti, peraltro ha detto praticamente sempre le stesse cose.
> quello che io non capisco è stato proprio tsipras.


Su Tsipras ho scritto ieri. S'è cagato in mano, molto banalmente.


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Su Tsipras ho scritto ieri. S'è cagato in mano, molto banalmente.


sì, ho letto.
beh, che delusione e che mazzata.
aveva un'occasione unica, anche con l'appoggio del popolo.
lo hanno terrorizzato come scrive il guardian.
lui sarà un mollaccione ma gli altri sono terroristi,come giustamente li ha chiamati varoufakis.
altro che pazzo del villaggio!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma varoufakis sembrava anche avere un piano in tal senso, o ho capito male io?
> domani uscirà una sua intervista in cui, dalle anticipazioni, attacca fortemente la germania e scheauble, ma anche le decisioni di tsipras.


Si, resta il fatto che la sua "uscita" dai giochi mi pare più una furbata del tipo " lavarsene le mani" che una costrizione, poi sicuramente mi sbaglio ...però ..mah.


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, resta il fatto che la sua "uscita" dai giochi mi pare più una furbata del tipo " lavarsene le mani" che una costrizione, poi sicuramente mi sbaglio ...però ..mah.


secondo me, no.
anzi.
semplicemente era isolato, scaricato dal suo governo, accerchiato dal partito e in disaccordo con tispras.
cosa poteva fare?
se il primo ministro non vuole seguire la linea dettata dal ministro delle finanze è chiaro che quello si dimette.
poi magari mi sfuggono delle cose, può certamente essere.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la sera del referendum borghi (purtroppo) spiegava quale sarebbe la differenza tra un'uscita programmata ed un'uscita a pedate.
> anche lì, paradossalmente, la grecia poteva avere dei vantaggi, a causa di una situazione sfavorevole con i titoli di stato.
> se avessero imposto l'uscita sarebbero venuti meno tutti gli obblighi/condizioni e ci si chiedeva appunto se l'intento non fosse quello di farsi cacciare.
> schauble penso che lo capiamo tutti, peraltro ha detto praticamente sempre le stesse cose.
> quello che io non capisco è stato proprio tsipras.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io Schauble lo capisco pure. Il punto è che c'erano altri modi per far uscire la gracia dall'euro in maniera controllata. Come appunto pensa(va) Varoufakis. Invece questi cazzo di criminali VOGLIONO umiliare, sconfiggere e schiacciare la Grecia. Ed appresso alla Grecia, il resto del club med, noi compresi.


Ma infatti... lui sta facendo il suo gioco da mesi. Quello che i giornalisti greci dicono quandonsi parla di lui
è  che è sempre stato chiaro, diretto e una "testa calda" che parlava senza troppi giri di parole... Secondo me avessero lasciato la gestione a Schauble e Varoufakis sarebbe stato meglio... Uscita controllata e basta.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me, no.
> anzi.
> semplicemente era isolato, scaricato dal suo governo, accerchiato dal partito e in disaccordo con tispras.
> cosa poteva fare?
> ...


restare e cercare di ostacolare Tsipras, nella politica interna credo avrebbe avuto alla fine appoggi, per non parlare della popolazione, certo se al primo tentennamento degli altri ti cali le braghe e fuggi ... Allora sei appunto un discreto professore ma certo non un politico.Peraltro   il popolo aveva con il referendum dato una indicazione precisa che mi sembra non sia stata rispettata. Quindi male Tsipras ma anche Varoufakis insomma, un bell'Erode.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh, ma ormai è fuori.
> da quel che dice lui, a causa del partito e dello stesso tsipras, che per me si è rivelato una delusione totale.
> dalle anticipazioni dell'intervista credo attaccherà anche l'italia, poiché parla genericamente di governi che avrebbero dovuto essere amici ma che invece sono stati intransigenti, per paura che una simile apertura poi li screditasse davanti al loro elettorato (che si sarebbe appunto chiesto perché non cercare migliori condizioni anche per loro).


Sono queste le stronzate che distruggono un paese... non è tempo per egoismi e "tu mi hai detto e io t'ho detto e sai chi sono io". .. 
Devono collaborare perché il tempo è scaduto da un pezzo...


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> restare e cercare di ostacolare Tsipras, nella politica interna credo avrebbe avuto alla fine appoggi, per non parlare della popolazione, certo se al primo tentennamento degli altri ti cali le braghe e fuggi ... Allora sei appunto un discreto professore ma certo non un politico.Peraltro   il popolo aveva con il referendum dato una indicazione precisa che mi sembra non sia stata rispettata. Quindi male Tsipras ma anche Varoufakis insomma, un bell'Erode.


non è che voglia "difendere" varoufakis per partito preso, però come sappiamo che avrebbe avuto quest appoggi?
da chi, se anche paesi (come l'italia) nelle medesime condizioni o quasi lo hanno trattato come una specie di sovietico impazzito?
il popolo ha eletto tsipras, lui era comunque un semplice ministro.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh, ma ormai è fuori.
> da quel che dice lui, a causa del partito e dello stesso tsipras, che per me si è rivelato una delusione totale.
> dalle anticipazioni dell'intervista credo attaccherà anche l'italia, *poiché parla genericamente di governi che avrebbero dovuto essere amici ma che invece sono stati intransigenti, *per paura che una simile apertura poi li screditasse davanti al loro elettorato (che si sarebbe appunto chiesto perché non cercare migliori condizioni anche per loro).


E avrebbe ragione. Noi, se possibile, siamo pure peggio.


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sono queste le stronzate che distruggono un paese... non è tempo per egoismi e "tu mi hai detto e io t'ho detto e sai chi sono io". ..
> Devono collaborare perché il tempo è scaduto da un pezzo...


io sono anche d'accordo con te, ma se appunto varoufakis sostiene che sono stati imbrogliati e che tsipras aveva deciso di non sfidare, in ogni caso, i creditori, non è che potesse fare molto altro.
poi come parlamentare non so che potere reale abbia (direi comunque poco).
a legittimarlo era il suo essere ministro di un governo: se quel governo e quel primo ministro ti appendono cosa puoi fare?


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è che voglia "difendere" varoufakis per partito preso, però come sappiamo che avrebbe avuto quest appoggi?
> da chi, se anche paesi (come l'italia) nelle medesime condizioni o quasi lo hanno trattato come una specie di sovietico impazzito?
> il popolo ha eletto tsipras, lui era comunque un semplice ministro.


Per i greci Varoufakis non era e non è un semplice ministro e gran parte del amarezza del popolo deriva da questo.. . Per i greci Varoufakis era una specie di Superman che andava in Europa e parlava senza troppi giri di parole.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è che voglia "difendere" varoufakis per partito preso, però come sappiamo che avrebbe avuto quest appoggi?
> da chi, se anche paesi (come l'italia) nelle medesime condizioni o quasi lo hanno trattato come una specie di sovietico impazzito?
> il popolo ha eletto tsipras, lui era comunque un semplice ministro.


Ma la situazione nella quale si trova la Grecia è una guerra senza armi e quindi le condizioni per forzare le poteva provare, ora avrei compreso se avessero vinto i si e si fosse dimesso, ma hanno vinto i no e il giorno dopo ( nota bene) già si è tolto dai giochi. A me sembra una bella paraculata, sicuramente dettata anche da climi ostili ma se tu ( generico) sei convinto delle tue idee almeno provi a convincere.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per i greci Varoufakis non era e non è un semplice ministro e gran parte del amarezza del popolo deriva da questo.. . Per i greci Varoufakis era una specie di Superman che andava in Europa e parlava senza troppi giri di parole.


Ecco brava, all'interno di un paese in profonda crisi questa capacità di avere consensi deve essere sfruttata fino alla fine e invece puff ... Mah resto titubante, molto.


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per i greci Varoufakis non era e non è un semplice ministro e gran parte del amarezza del popolo deriva da questo.. . Per i greci Varoufakis era una specie di Superman che andava in Europa e parlava senza troppi giri di parole.


rispondo a te per rispondere anche a fiammy.

ovviamente non so molto di come i greci abbaino visto varoufakis (diciamo niente) quindi mi fido delle tue parole.
forse è come dite voi,avrebbe potuto continuare a martellare, ma tenete presente che avrebbe martellato comunque contro tipras, il governo ed il partito.
poteva forse ottenere delle cose, ma più probabilmente no, poiché per fare il superman politicamente hai bisogno anche dell'appoggio di altri soggetti.
chissà di quanti incontri e accordi non sappiamo, poi.
in generale varoufakis a me sembra uno che aveva un po' le spalle al muro e, ad un livello ancora più teorico, la decisione ultima spetta al primo ministro.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> rispondo a te per rispondere anche a fiammy.
> 
> ovviamente non so molto di come i greci abbaino visto varoufakis (diciamo niente) quindi mi fido delle tue parole.
> forse è come dite voi,avrebbe potuto continuare a martellare, ma tenete presente che avrebbe martellato comunque contro tipras, il governo ed il partito.
> ...


Forse non mi spiego...Tempo non ce n'è. La Grecia non ha tempo per occuparsi di questioni politiche interne... Stiamo nei cazzi. Per cui si mettessero d'accordo Tsipras con Varoufakis e collaborassero per un uscita dal euro... Varoufakis può fare benissimo da consulente a Tsipras e Tsipras non facesse il muso lungo. Ripeto : siamo nei cazzi e si rischia una rivolta sociale.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Forse non mi spiego...Tempo non ce n'è. La Grecia non ha tempo per occuparsi di questioni politiche interne... Stiamo nei cazzi. Per cui si mettessero d'accordo Tsipras con Varoufakis e collaborassero per un uscita dal euro... Varoufakis può fare benissimo da consulente a Tsipras e Tsipras non facesse il muso lungo. Ripeto : siamo nei cazzi e si rischia una rivolta sociale.


E una rivolta sociale che si tramuterebbe in poco tempo in una guerra civile non è quello che serve al popolo greco.


----------



## Dalida (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Forse non mi spiego...Tempo non ce n'è. La Grecia non ha tempo per occuparsi di questioni politiche interne... Stiamo nei cazzi. Per cui si mettessero d'accordo Tsipras con Varoufakis e collaborassero per un uscita dal euro... *Varoufakis può fare benissimo da consulente a Tsipras e Tsipras non facesse il muso lungo.* Ripeto : siamo nei cazzi e si rischia una rivolta sociale.


tsipras non ha voluto ascoltare il piano di varoufakis, è il primo ministro e ha scelto questa merda per la grecia.
un consulente lo si ascolta, non gli si dice che comunque vadano le cose la linea è quella, altrimenti il consulente cosa ci sta a fare?
eratò, purtroppo i greci hanno eletto l'uomo sbagliato, che praticamente fino all'altro ieri sembrava quello giusto.
se ci sarà una rivolta sociale, l'avranno sulla coscienza tsipras e la trimurti europea.
non che questo cambi di una virgola il dispiacere che si può provare per i greci, a prescindere dai responsabili.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tsipras non ha voluto ascoltare il piano di varoufakis, è il primo ministro e ha scelto questa merda per la grecia.
> un consulente lo si ascolta, non gli si dice che comunque vadano le cose la linea è quella, altrimenti il consulente cosa ci sta a fare?
> eratò, purtroppo i greci hanno eletto l'uomo sbagliato, che praticamente fino all'altro ieri sembrava quello giusto.
> se ci sarà una rivolta sociale, l'avranno sulla coscienza tsipras e la trimurti europea.
> non che questo cambi di una virgola il dispiacere che si può provare per i greci, a prescindere dai responsabili.


Tsipras vaga nel buio.. non è per niente determinato e deciso perché affrontare un popolo che si sente preso per il culo e i comunisti radicali che lo mangiassero a pezzettini non è facile. Non ha nessuna esperienza poi... Varoufakis sarebbe un alleato. Io a Tsipras poi mica lo difendo.. Non interessa al popolo dei loro sentimenti feriti... Di sapere cosa l'aspetta il giono dopo interessa...


----------



## ivanl (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Forse non mi spiego...Tempo non ce n'è. La Grecia non ha tempo per occuparsi di questioni politiche interne... Stiamo nei cazzi. Per cui si mettessero d'accordo Tsipras con Varoufakis e collaborassero per un uscita dal euro... Varoufakis può fare benissimo da consulente a Tsipras e Tsipras non facesse il muso lungo. Ripeto : siamo nei cazzi e si rischia una rivolta sociale.


se ci sara', sara' dopo l'estate; senno' i turisti vi fanno ciao ciao. E se avrete qualche euro, nelle prossime settimane, saranno quelli dei turisti e basta


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> se ci sara', sara' dopo l'estate; senno' i turisti vi fanno ciao ciao. E se avrete qualche euro, nelle prossime settimane, saranno quelli dei turisti e basta


Si vabbe... .cioè io ti sto parlando di un paese che sta con le banche chiuse da settimane, senza liquidità, in cui per prendersi 60 euro al giorno devono aspettare ore e non sanno che fine faranno i loro risparmi e tu te ne esci con la battuta ironica "sennò i turisti vi fanno ciao ciao"? Pensi che le rivolte sociali siano commandabili e gestibili?Oppure che la Grecia abbia una scelta?Mha...


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma infatti... lui sta facendo il suo gioco da mesi. Quello che i giornalisti greci dicono quandonsi parla di lui
> è  che è sempre stato chiaro, diretto e una "testa calda" che parlava senza troppi giri di parole... Secondo me avessero lasciato la gestione a Schauble e Varoufakis sarebbe stato meglio... Uscita controllata e basta.


aridaje.   non esiste l'opzione uscita controllata.    non possono permettersi il lusso di far vedere che esiste una vita oltre l'euro.

l'unica alternativa alla resa incondizionata è la distruzione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si vabbe... .cioè io ti sto parlando di un paese che sta con le banche chiuse da settimane, senza liquidità, in cui per prendersi 60 euro al giorno devono aspettare ore e non sanno che fine faranno i loro risparmi e tu te ne esci con la battuta ironica "sennò i turisti vi fanno ciao ciao"? Pensi che le rivolte sociali siano commandabili e gestibili?Oppure che la Grecia abbia una scelta?Mha...


Secondo me Ivan voleva solo dire che perderete anche quelle entrate, proprio per i motivi elencati. Per la Grecia il turismo è importante e c'è gente che campa di quello, una ulteriore batosta insomma.
Temo che arriveremo a quello che i tedeschi mirano da anni: l'euro a due velocità.
Sarete i primi, poi ci finiremo dentro in parecchi.
Moneta forte per i tedeschi e francesi.
E non sarebbe l'opzione peggiore, secondo me.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> aridaje.   non esiste l'opzione uscita controllata.    non possono permettersi il lusso di far vedere che esiste una vita oltre l'euro.
> 
> l'unica alternativa alla resa incondizionata è la distruzione.


Aridaje.. . Mi riferivo a mesi fa!Mica ad adesso.. . e poi Gesù perché distruzione?!Vabbe m'annoio di ripetere le stesse cose...


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Aridaje.. . Mi riferivo a mesi fa!Mica ad adesso.. . e poi Gesù perché distruzione?!Vabbe m'annoio di ripetere le stesse cose...


perchè se la Grecia fuori dall'euro si riprende,casca tutto il castello di carte.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me Ivan voleva solo dire che perderete anche quelle entrate, proprio per i motivi elencati. Per la Grecia il turismo è importante e c'è gente che campa di quello, una ulteriore batosta insomma.
> Temo che arriveremo a quello che i tedeschi mirano da anni: l'euro a due velocità.
> Sarete i primi, poi ci finiremo dentro in parecchi.
> Moneta forte per i tedeschi e francesi.
> E non sarebbe l'opzione peggiore, secondo me.


Che il turismo per la Grecia sia importante è ovvio ma mi sembra ovvio anche che le rivolte sociali in questi casi non siano ne prevedibili,comandabili o gestibili da parte di uno Stato... non a caso si chiamano rivolte.. Per quanto riguarda l'euro a due velocita : se lo potevano aspettare no? Che altro poteva uscire fuori quando si uniscono paesi così diversi tra di loro? Spero che tutto quello che sta succedendo alla Grecia non succeda anche in Italia e negli altri paesi.. . Ma che il caso della Grecia dia da pensare un po' a tutti...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè se la Grecia fuori dall'euro si riprende,casca tutto il castello di carte.


Vabbe' non è che ipotizzo schauble che entra con un carrarmato  al Partenone se la Grecia dovesse risollevarsi fuori dall'euro :singleeye: comunque una bella fetta di Syriza mi sembra fosse propensa ad appoggiare varoufakis, tra cui il presidente del Parlamento, sono ancora più perplessa dal comportamento dell'ex ministro.:singleeye:


----------



## Zod (15 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè se la Grecia fuori dall'euro si riprende,casca tutto il castello di carte.


Le casse sono vuote, e senza un aiuto saranno altre casse a riempirsi. La Grecia ha cercato di strappare un buon accordo contando sulla riluttanza di molti stati a sperimentare una Grexit. Ma quando è stato chiaro che alla fine non sarebbe poi un grosso problema, che ci poteva anche stare, che l'incertezza di una permanenza è peggio della sicurezza di una uscita dall'Euro, allora le carte si sono svelate e Tsipras ha dovuto soccombere. La Grecia è senza un soldo e piena di debiti, non ha alternative. Da sola si può riprendere si, ma a che prezzo e in quanto tempo?


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbe' non è che ipotizzo schauble che entra con un carrarmato  al Partenone se la Grecia dovesse risollevarsi fuori dall'euro :singleeye: comunque una bella fetta di Syriza mi sembra fosse propensa ad appoggiare varoufakis, tra cui il presidente del Parlamento, sono ancora più perplessa dal comportamento dell'ex ministro.:singleeye:


Se la Grecia dimostra che c'è vita serena fuori dall'euro,anche se ci volessero degli anni, Schauble dovrebbe preoccuparsi di salvare la pelle.

ma già adesso il caso greco sta dimostrando plasticamente cosa sia la UE realmente.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se la Grecia dimostra che c'è vita serena fuori dall'euro,anche se ci volessero degli anni, Schauble dovrebbe preoccuparsi di salvare la pelle.
> 
> ma già adesso il caso greco sta dimostrando plasticamente cosa sia la UE realmente.


Ma che la UE non funzioni non lo metto in dubbio e nemmeno che schauble sai una bella gatta da pelare, quello che mi perplime sono le contorsioni dei politici Greci.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che la UE non funzioni non lo metto in dubbio e nemmeno che schauble sai una bella gatta da pelare, quello che mi perplime sono le contorsioni dei politici Greci.


quelli che si sono venduti l'anima a Francoforte sanno che possono vivere solo se la Grecia resta in qualche modo legata all'euro.

i socialcomunisti sanno che è meglio in ogni caso riparare altrove prima che li lincino.

insomma sanno di essere fottuti in ogni caso e possono solo temporeggiare in attesa di un miracolo.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2015)

E' forse ancora troppo presto per un'uscita dall'euro della Grecia.
Prima si deve mettere sul mercato tutto quello che può interessare agli investitori esteri, tipo il Pireo.
http://borse.quifinanza.it/News/201...ta-ai-porti-del-pireo-e-di-salonicco-151.html
Smantellare quello che c'è di pubblico e affossare il privato.
Pian piano quando questo sarà avvenuto, e porterà i suoi segni anche negli altri paesi del sud (anche più interessanti della Grecia), probabilmente si arriverà a un euro a due velocità, o forse a un'uscita della Germania dall'euro, ma non vi è sicurezza su questa ipotesi, per le incertezze - nessuno può prevedere esattamente cosa accadrà. Il risultato sarà di aver creato aree europee a bassissimi costi di manodopera (anche nel settore servizi, non solo manifatturiero) e valuta più debole con i famosi investitori esteri (che non fanno guadagnare lo stato, però) a far da padroni.
http://www.lavoce.info/archives/26654/la-morale-della-favola-irlandese/
Per le eventuali rivolte, c'è l'EGF.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forza_di_gendarmeria_europea
L'europa non è mai stata un'area valutaria ottimale (come l'Italia 150 anni fa....), non poteva che finire così
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_valutaria_ottimale

Qui un articolo interessante http://goofynomics.blogspot.it/2012/04/one-labour-market-one-money.html


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2015)

Ieri 229 si al memorandum, 64  no e 6 si son detti presenti... Con scontri e  molotof fuori il parlamento. Varoufakis è stato insultato e definito un "agente di Soros", Alba Dorata "avete mentito a tutti prima e dopo, avete tradito il No del popolo al referendum. E poi dopo le passeggiate a Bruxelles e a Strasburgo venite oggi a dire che colpirete i ricchi... e chi sono questi ricchi? Tsakalotos e Papadimoulis con oltre 800000 euro a conti correnti al estero?E adesso volete colpire gli agricoltori? ", hanno stracciato il memorandum e l'hanno buttato in faccia al ministro del economia... Tsipras non doveva parlare ma ha parlato, aveva 3 scelte una delle quali quella di Schauble per Grexit temporaneo" possiamo ancora scegliere quella proposta eh? "... Si son fatte le 2 e mi aspettavo che uscisse la faccia di Schauble con quella di Dijsselbloem(son nordici e precisi con gli orari) in teleconferenza e dicessero " dovevate votare per mezzanotte e avete sforato per 10 min.Siete fuori.. ". Voglio vedere adesso come cazzo faranno se oggi il parlamento tedesco vota No al salvataggio... E poi senza ristrutturazione del debito, non partecipa il FMI... Voglio proprio vedere...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ieri 229 si al memorandum, 64  no e 6 si son detti presenti... Con scontri e  molotof fuori il parlamento. Varoufakis è stato insultato e definito un "agente di Soros", Alba Dorata "avete mentito a tutti prima e dopo, avete tradito il No del popolo al referendum. E poi dopo le passeggiate a Bruxelles e a Strasburgo venite oggi a dire che colpirete i ricchi... e chi sono questi ricchi? Tsakalotos e Papadimoulis con oltre 800000 euro a conti correnti al estero?E adesso volete colpire gli agricoltori? ", hanno stracciato il memorandum e l'hanno buttato in faccia al ministro del economia... Tsipras non doveva parlare ma ha parlato, aveva 3 scelte una delle quali quella di Schauble per Grexit temporaneo" possiamo ancora scegliere quella proposta eh? "... Si son fatte le 2 e mi aspettavo che uscisse la faccia di Schauble con quella di Dijsselbloem(son nordici e precisi con gli orari) in teleconferenza e dicessero " dovevate votare per mezzanotte e avete sforato per 10 min.Siete fuori.. ". Voglio vedere adesso come cazzo faranno se oggi il parlamento tedesco vota No al salvataggio... E poi senza ristrutturazione del debito, non partecipa il FMI... Voglio proprio vedere...


Mi dispiace, il popolo è sfinito ed ha paura come non comprendere il dramma che state vivendo e la sfiducia che inevitabilmente sale. un abbraccio.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2015)

che poi andando a rivedere i vari passaggi tecnici del piano,vorrei capire perchè sia vincolante il parere del parlamento estone e sloveno per l'approvazione del piano,ma non per l'erogazione del prestito.

manco Orwell si sarebbe immaginato questo


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che poi andando a rivedere i vari passaggi tecnici del piano,vorrei capire perchè sia vincolante il parere del parlamento estone e sloveno per l'approvazione del piano,ma non per l'erogazione del prestito.
> 
> manco Orwell si sarebbe immaginato questo


E invece Orwell con la sua fattoria aveva prevvisto tutto...


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2015)

Manca la rivoluzione e chi dovrebbe impersonare il fattore Jones.

a me sembra più 1984 che la Fattoria.

al di là di questo,credi ancora che Alba Dorata non possa prendere campo in questa situazione?


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Manca la rivoluzione e chi dovrebbe impersonare il fattore Jones.
> 
> a me sembra più 1984 che la Fattoria.
> 
> al di là di questo,credi ancora che Alba Dorata non possa prendere campo in questa situazione?


Non penso... son populisti pure loro.. Che vuoi che possano gestire un paio di bulli? Qui ci vuole gente che le palle le abbia per davvero e che siano quadrate...


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non penso... son populisti pure loro.. Che vuoi che possano gestire un paio di bulli? Qui ci vuole gente che le palle le abbia per davvero e che siano quadrate...


è che gli manca un capo credibile.      il fatto di essere populisti è un vantaggio in questa fase.   il popolo è sempre più esasperato e sensibile alle soluzioni radicali


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che gli manca un capo credibile.      il fatto di essere populisti è un vantaggio in questa fase.   il popolo è sempre più esasperato e sensibile alle soluzioni radicali


Vedi Perplesso che ormai i greci non si fiderebbero nemmeno di Gesù Christo... figuriamoci di un qualsiasi partito politico.. .


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vedi Perplesso che ormai i greci non si fiderebbero nemmeno di Gesù Christo... figuriamoci di un qualsiasi partito politico.. .


cotti a puntino per l'uomo del destino.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non penso... son populisti pure loro.. Che vuoi che possano gestire un paio di bulli? *Qui ci vuole gente che le palle le abbia per davvero e che siano quadrate.*..


Quotissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che gli manca un capo credibile.      il fatto di essere populisti è un vantaggio in questa fase.   il popolo è sempre più esasperato e sensibile alle soluzioni radicali


Di solito i populismi a lungo termine portano più guai che benefici e sono l'anticamera delle dittature. Ora tu dirai ma già i greci stanno malissimo e io ti rispondo non c'è mai fine al peggio. Qui servirebbe sangue freddo e capacità da statisti altroché ...


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non penso... son populisti pure loro.. Che vuoi che possano gestire un paio di bulli? Qui ci vuole gente che le palle le abbia per davvero e che siano quadrate...


Che non c'è.
Anche noi abbiamo i nostri populisti e ci mancano politici con le palle.
Guarda caso.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Che non c'è.
> Anche noi abbiamo i nostri populisti e ci mancano politici con le palle.
> Guarda caso.


Quoto pure te :up:


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2015)

*Intervista di Varoufakis*

con i retroscena del Eurogroup... 
http://ilmanifesto.info/varoufakis-ora-lunica-strada-e-gestire-bene-il-grexit/


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

pensando allo stop alle agevolazioni alle isole, mi domando come mai a noi la troika non abbia mai chiesto di togliere lo scandalo degli statuti speciali alle regioni, peccato


----------



## Eratò (18 Luglio 2015)

*E per*

chiudere.... [video=youtube_share;ObpSd9DVD9E]http://youtu.be/ObpSd9DVD9E[/video]

Su Youtube sottotitoli in Inglese...


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/085G2yVNmZk[/video]


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> pensando allo stop alle agevolazioni alle isole, mi domando come mai a noi la troika non abbia mai chiesto di togliere lo scandalo degli statuti speciali alle regioni, peccato


perchè non abbiamo mai avuto bisogno del fondo salva stati... finchè non vai dal cravattaro, sei salvo.


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè non abbiamo mai avuto bisogno del fondo salva stati... finchè non vai dal cravattaro, sei salvo.


ma il senso odierno delle regioni a statuto speciale quale sarebbe?


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma il senso odierno delle regioni a statuto speciale quale sarebbe?


ah boh... ormai a vedere com'è ridotto,  mi chiedo quale sia il senso odierno di questo paese :unhappy:


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah boh... ormai a vedere com'è ridotto,  mi chiedo quale sia il senso odierno di questo paese :unhappy:


boh...forse cercare di cambiare l'Europa rimanendoci


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh...forse cercare di cambiare l'Europa rimanendoci


come restare in un matrimonio cercando di far cambiare il compagno..?


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> come restare in un matrimonio cercando di far cambiare il compagno..?


ma il matrimonio prevedeva un sacco di altre cose che in seguito sono passate in cavalleria, quindi direi ricordare al compagno che ha firmato ANCHE altro


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ciao Eratò,

tu che hai studiato un po' il tedesco ... 
ecco una satira critica verso la Germania stessa e la UE da parte di un duo "Die Anstalt".
Se non facesse piangere la tematica, ci sarebbe da crepare dal ridere ... 
Spiegano un casino di cose, che a molti sfugge ... cose che sai. 
Ma messe così sembrano talmente evidenti. 


Se non capisci qualcosa, fammelo sapere che te lo traduco o spiego ... molto volentieri. 


[video=youtube;2x1-lyzW5PE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x1-lyzW5PE[/video]



sienne


----------



## Eratò (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Eratò,
> 
> tu che hai studiato un po' il tedesco ...
> ecco una satira critica verso la Germania stessa e la UE da parte di un duo "Die Anstalt".
> ...


Grazie sienne... bravissimi e il salvataggio del sistema bancario mi ha fatto morire dalle risate... poi Zeus e la casalinga con la religione del austerita e il discorso sulla mucca che manda l'sms al proprietario:rotfl:. ma il finale è stato commovente... Magari potessi tradurre il tutto in italiano ma sarebbe impossibile... Grazie ancora:up:


----------



## Eratò (29 Luglio 2015)

E invece il video l'ho trovato con i sottotitoli in Italiano... mancano i pezzi in mezzo e c'è solo l'inizio e la fine ma eccolo... [video=youtube_share;w8V86UUXRAU]http://youtu.be/w8V86UUXRAU[/video]


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E invece il video l'ho trovato con i sottotitoli in Italiano... mancano i pezzi in mezzo e c'è solo l'inizio e la fine ma eccolo... [video=youtube_share;w8V86UUXRAU]http://youtu.be/w8V86UUXRAU[/video]



Ciao

e qui il passaggio della questione delle banche. 

Non ci avevo pensato, a cercare i video con i sottotitoli. :up:


[video=youtube;Rru1oCzaIA0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=10&v=Rru1oCzaIA0[/video]



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E invece il video l'ho trovato con i sottotitoli in Italiano... mancano i pezzi in mezzo e c'è solo l'inizio e la fine ma eccolo... [video=youtube_share;w8V86UUXRAU]http://youtu.be/w8V86UUXRAU[/video]


Interessante.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

ecco, trovata tutta la trasmissione. È lunga ... lo so. Ma a chi interessa ... 
Con la satira, a volte ... le cose si spiegano meglio e in un modo diretto. 

[video=youtube;g7J4F0tWBhY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7J4F0tWBhY[/video]


sienne


----------



## Eratò (3 Agosto 2015)

*E i tedeschi se ne vanno...*

http://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/economia/2015/08/03/la-grecia-che-da-lavoro-agli-italiani_52268297-ea11-493c-a3bc-7825c6b415de.html


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh...forse cercare di cambiare l'Europa rimanendoci


mah... guarda free, lo scrivo da antiberlusconiano viscerale... la situazione a novembre 2011, allla vigilia delle dimissioni del suddetto erano queste: 
disoccupazione  intorno all’8%
disoccupazione giovanile al 29%
rapporto Debito/PIL  al 119% 
tasso di crescita del PIL è 0,4%


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah... guarda free, lo scrivo da antiberlusconiano viscerale... la situazione a novembre 2011, allla vigilia delle dimissioni del suddetto erano queste:
> disoccupazione  intorno all’8%
> disoccupazione giovanile al 29%
> rapporto Debito/PIL  al 119%
> tasso di crescita del PIL è 0,4%


anche secondo me l'arrivo di Monti è stato un disastro (se si affama la gente non si va da nessuna parte), tuttavia non dimentichiamo che lo spreed era altissimo e che alcune norme che alzavano la tassazione erano già state deliberate dal governo Berlusconi, Monti le ha solo messe in essere come da accordi europei


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me l'arrivo di Monti è stato un disastro (se si affama la gente non si va da nessuna parte), tuttavia non dimentichiamo che lo *speed *era altissimo e che alcune norme che alzavano la tassazione erano già state deliberate dal governo Berlusconi, Monti le ha solo messe in essere come da accordi europei


Fixed.


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fixed.


uffa...


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me l'arrivo di Monti è stato un disastro (se si affama la gente non si va da nessuna parte), tuttavia non dimentichiamo che lo spreed era altissimo e che alcune norme che alzavano la tassazione erano già state deliberate dal governo Berlusconi, Monti le ha solo messe in essere come da accordi europei


alcune si, ma se devo riferirmi agli stessi parametri macroeconomici, dopo le cure salvifiche di Monti, Letta e Renzi, tutti quei parametri in 4 anni sono notevolmente peggiorati.
Ergo, ci stanno prendendo per il culo.
Sullo spread... boh mi pare di aver capito che questo famoso differenziale è fin troppo manovrabile da chi tiene in mano la leva del vapore in Europa.


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> alcune si, ma se devo riferirmi agli stessi parametri macroeconomici, dopo le cure salvifiche di Monti, Letta e Renzi, tutti quei parametri in 4 anni sono notevolmente peggiorati.
> Ergo, ci stanno prendendo per il culo.
> Sullo spread... boh mi pare di aver capito che questo famoso differenziale è fin troppo manovrabile da chi tiene in mano la leva del vapore in Europa.


premesso che l'economia è materia ostica e imprevedibile, non so proprio che dire...sono molto sfiduciata, l'Italia mi sembra una grande occasione persa (spero non per sempre)
hai letto del Sud? pare sia molto a rischio, mai come ora


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> premesso che l'economia è materia ostica e imprevedibile, non so proprio che dire...sono molto sfiduciata, l'Italia mi sembra una grande occasione persa (spero non per sempre)
> hai letto del Sud? pare sia molto a rischio, mai come ora


Si, ho letto. Guarda, credo che tra nemmeno tanti anni rimpiangeremo la situazione da schifo che c'è oggi. Crollo demografico, intere nuove generazioni che stanno in piedi con la pensione di babbo e nonno. Sparite quelle, ci sarà il vero crollo sociale.


----------



## free (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, ho letto. Guarda, credo che tra nemmeno tanti anni rimpiangeremo la situazione da schifo che c'è oggi. Crollo demografico, intere nuove generazioni che stanno in piedi con la pensione di babbo e nonno. Sparite quelle, ci sarà il vero crollo sociale.


infatti uno dei problemi più grossi che avremo pare sarà il fallimento o quasi del sistema sanitario, che non potrà reggere l'onda lunga dell'aumento della vita media, a fronte del crollo demografico


----------

